# [IC] Wandering Star : Heroes of the Middle Reaches (Part One)



## helium3 (Aug 19, 2008)

Useful Links

Initiative Board
Conditions Board
Current Encounter Maps 
In Character Thread
Out of Character Thread
Recruitment Thread

GM Notes


The game starts on the day of the Summer Solstice. (08/19)
The year is 1077, as reckoned from the ascension of the first Holy Emperor of Nerath. (08/19) 
The XP total is currently 445. (04/01/09)

Quests



[*]The Exarch's Feather. (Opened 08/19/08) (Closed 04/01/09)[*]Beetle & Bones (Opened 08/19/08)[*]Silverthorn Mandrake (Opened 08/19/08)


----------



## helium3 (Aug 19, 2008)

Zarathas Moonscale
_High Noon on June 21st_

You grunt with satisfaction as your shield deflects the arcing slice of your opponent's blade. Stepping forward, you make a quick thrust with your longsword, hoping to strike a blow to his throat.

A sly grin faintly showing in the dark shadow of his brow, he dips and your blade passes through the empty space above his head. You hardly have time to react before his other arm, brought low and across his chest in the same movement that caused him to dip, strikes against your sword hand.

The sun blasted courtyard flares red and for a heartbeat it feels like you're carrying a handful of wasps. Then your hand goes numb. Roaring at yourself, you try to will your mutinous appendage back into some semblance of order, but it's no good. Your blade clatters to the cobblestone floor. Hoping to give yourself a chance to regroup, you take a step back. 

It's no use. He has you to rights and he knows it. Hissing in triumph, the thick muscles of his legs bunch beneath his scaled skin and then flex, launching him into the air and at you like a living bolt of rage. His clawed hands splayed and his toothy maw wide with the roar of an ancient battle cry, he slams into you, knocking you backwards and off your feet.

You fall, writhing in an attempt to escape the scaled hand at your throat, but it's no use. You thud to the ground, your breath rushing out, leaving you gasping.

Utterly calm now and fixing you with his iron gaze, he pushes your head against the ground, his forearm across your throat. His other hand, held behind his back, whips forward like a viper strike. The dagger it holds, reappearing from wherever it disappeared to right before he jumped, stops only a thumb's width from your left eye. 
His stern gaze breaks and a wide toothy smile breaks across his face.

Around you, the watching crowd breaks into applause and cheers. Even though your pride stings at being bested by this odd southerner, you have to admit that his strange fighting techniques were impressive and quite effective.

To your right, you hear the low rumbling chuckle of Zargesh d'Zariel, High Priest of the Shining Redoubt. "Both of you, well fought!! Selkath, your fighting techniques are strange but very intriguing. I'm sure there is much you can teach us. Perhaps you can discuss the matter with Master Thoman."

The pressure on your throat relaxes and the southerner pushes off, throwing himself back up onto his feet. Selkath nods at you, then at Zargesh and then pads silently over to Master Thoman with his odd loping gait. Zargesh reaches down and offers you his hand, helping you to your feet.

"You fought well, young Moonscale. I've only encountered the Katari of the Southern Tribes a few times in my journeys, but it has always impressed me with its quick and decisive brutality. Life in the Great Southern Desert is harsh and unforgiving, and I think that has strongly influenced the fighting style of our brethren there."

He bends down and picks up the wooden sparring sword you dropped, examining the grain intently as if hoping to divine some hidden message within its whorls. He claps your arm with his other hand and guides you across the courtyard, towards the door to his private meditation chamber.

"I could see from your sparring with Selkath that your training is complete. Facing off against your brothers with false weapons of wood in controlled matches will teach you nothing you haven't already learned. It is time for you to go out and make your stand, as all Bahamuti eventually must. Thus, I come to you with a task."

Reaching the door, he opens it and leads you inside. As always, his chamber is in stark contrast to the brilliantly lit courtyard outside. Dimly lit and filled with strange scents from the unfamiliar plants growing in pots against the walls, the room belies Zargesh's northern heritage and reflects the less tropical climate of his youth. Releasing the grip on your arm, he walks to a small writing table in the corner and opens a drawer. From within he pulls out a small velvet wrapped bundle, closes the drawer and returns to your side. He hands you the bundle.

"This is yours. It was given to me when I ended my novitiate and I now give it to you. It served me well in my darkest moments. All of the Brethren of the Shining Redoubt can see the prowess and the skill you posses and there is no doubt that your Stand will be one that is worthy of the ages."

Carefully untying the platinum thread holding the bundle together, you unwrap the gift. It is an ornately carved holy symbol of the Platinum Dragon. Made of smooth black stone flecked with red crystals and inlaid with silvery metal, the symbol somehow has the air of great age and a heavy burden.

"Sages I have spoken to tell me that this symbol is quite old. As you can see, the Great Seal of Bahamut is different from what is commonly used and the Sages said it could quite likely be an artifact of Long Lost Arkhosia. It carry's no magic within, and in fact seems to be quite resistant to such things. No scholar I tasked with the matter has successfully fixed an aura to it, and my own skill in such things is non-existent."

Returning to his writing table, he picks up a small box and pulls out a thin stick of incense. Placing a tip in the small bronze vessel containing hot coals, the incense flares and a thick earthen scent begins to fill the room. Taking the incense, he walks to one of the many thin cushions arranged throughout the room and sits, indicating that you should do the same. He inserts the incense into a small iron holder in the shape of a turtle and drops into silence for several minutes, his half closed eyes seemingly fixed on the whorls and eddies slowly drifting up from the smoldering stick. Eventually, his low voice rumbles back to life but his eyes remain fixed on the thin ribbon of smoke.

"I have no doubt that the Great Lord will have many deeds for you to accomplish before he calls you to serve in his Shining Armada, but for now I have something that is a bit more mundane. As you know, in Helen's Reach the dead, with the exception of murderers and those that consort with the darkness, are interred within the catacombs beyond the House of Silence.

It has recently come to my attention that portions of the Catacombs have become infested with fiery beetles of some sort. Two masons who were expanding a section were attacked and one of them was nearly killed. Until this infestation is removed, the Catacombs are unsafe and the dead cannot be put to their proper rest there. In time, this could become a serious problem. I would like for you to take upon yourself the task of cleansing the Catacombs of this infestation. You will likely need friends to help you in this endeavor. Additionally, the Keeper of the Raven Queen's shrine holds the key needed to safely enter the House of Silence."

His voice falls silent again, though his gaze indicates he awaits your response.


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 21, 2008)

The rain continued to pour down on the dark-cloaked elf.  He knew he was supposed to love nature in all her guises, it went with being an elf, but he couldn't help hating the rain.  For someone who spent his time in equal parts on the roofs and in the sewers, the rain offered little to love.

Tonight, he was on the roofs, watching.  He wasn't sure what he was watching yet, but something was different about the city, his city.  He couldn't find anything different as he looked down on the street in front of the Nereid, easily the busiest area of town after midnight.  Everything seemed to be running smoothly.  There was Ample Annie, calling out to passing sailors, and the usual collection of skulking forms just visible in the alleyways leading away from from the well-lit street.  By all signs it would be a perfectly average night of death and debauchery.

Frustrated, he stood silently and made his way across the roof.  He would have to keep looking, but eventually he'd discover what had changed.  He'd discover it, and find some way to use it to his advantage.


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 21, 2008)

Zarathas' pride suffered a bruise for being bested by this southerner, but it also gave him an important lesson of not underestimating opponent with small weapons. He gathered himself from the ground and gave Selkath a warriors greeting, before being led inside by the honorable high priest.

Zarathas is surpriced by the valuable gift that came so suddenly and takes it to his hands with reverance. "I thank you for your generosity Sire. I will cherish it."

Still holding the symbol in his hands, as if afraid to put it away the young silvery dragonborn listens to Zargesh's words. Bowing his head down in thought he finally answers. "It is an affront that the dead can't rest in their peace. If these bugs are interfering with proper rituals they should indeed be driven out. Your trust will not be placed in wrong hands Sire. I will take it to me to rid the catacombs of these creatures."

[sblock=OOC]I picked an honorary title for the high priest, hope it is appropriate. Since he is a member militaristic religion I though that the older use of Sire would be good: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sire . If you wish that I use something different please tell. It just felt more appropriate than "your eminence" .[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Aug 21, 2008)

"Another ale over here Mac."  Charle was bored.  She would love to get out and do something but that rain...!

She glanced around the inn hoping beyond hope that some of the regulars had come in since she last looked.  She knew Zarathas would be at the temple - he seemed to be always there these days, maybe he was hoping for a promotion.

She doubted Variable would be in, he spent most of his time in the sewers, for some reason she could never fathom, and the rest of his time up on the roofs.  That she could understand, she spent a lot of time up there herself!  'Variable!'  She smiled at the nickname that she had never yet had the courage to use to his face.

She was surprised Ranver wasn't in.  He seemed to be able to spend a lot of time here so he obviously didn't have much to do at the temple.  Maybe he was down the catacombs again with that strange old sister Whatsherface.

She sighed and took a deep quaff of her ale.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 21, 2008)

As Charlotte looks at the door, another regular enters.

Coming back from Gilldi's 'Buy and Sale', Jorje seeks to escape the rain.

As he seldom resists such an opportunity to make a good entrance, he uses some minor magic to mimic a lightning in his background and the growling of a distanat thunder (just minor [but clever] applications of Ghost Sound and Prestidigitation) as he enters through the door.
Not that he wasn't obvious enough at he is, wearing dark leather clothes and having nearly white skin and hair.

"An ale in a clean glas, as usual, Mac!" He calls, before cleaning up his clothes with another minor spell. (Show what you got, and you don't need to suffer stupid questions!)

He waves Charlotte before coming to her table.


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 21, 2008)

"Oh great, another regular," Horto mumbles sarcastically over his now empty tankard. His lack of good cheer betrays his likely hangover. "Say barkeep," he says a little louder, "anything interesting going on? New, I mean?" After hearing that no, nothing has changed in the last hour or so since he last asked, Horto looks longingly into his tankard. "Well," he sighs, "guess I'll need another one of these, then."

"Say you two," he says, glancing over at  Charle and Jorje's table, "anything fun going on? It's getting slow in here. Again."


----------



## helium3 (Aug 22, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Let me break in here real quick.[/sblock]

Jorje, Master of Illusion
_Early in the evening, June 21st_

While heading over to the table, Charlotte and the waiting mug of ale, Jorje revisits the odd encounter he just had in the alley outside . . .

*It's pouring buckets. Pretty much the usual for this time of day during Thunderheight. Not much lightening to speak of, but only because the storms had already spent their fury. Now it's just rain. Rain, rain, rain and more rain. So much rain, the whole sky'll empty out and by morning there'll be nothing but blue.

But the weather isn't the source of the oddness. No, that's coming from the carriage. A really nice carriage. Black with silver trim. The sort of thing only a rich man looking to impress can afford. And there's that voice, calling your name. At first it isn't clear where the voice is coming from. Beside the carriage? Behind the carriage? Inside it? The constant hiss of the rain makes it hard to tell.

No. It's coming from inside the carriage. Someone's calling your name. You can't see a driver and there aren't any guards to speak of. The pub's bouncer's smoking a pipe under the porch across the street and you can see the ruddy glow of its cherry. If someone wants  to make mischief, they'll be hard pressed to do it and get away without being noticed.

The thick curtain in the door of the carriage parts and a thin white hand slowly unfurls from inside. The voice is louder now.

"Come closer, young Jorje. We have much to discuss."

The voice, clearer now with the shorter distance and the parted curtain, is easy to recognize. Roger MacTegul, a trader in "collectible antiquities" and a "lurk in the shadows" sort of guy. Generally speaking, you come to Roger, not the other way around. Whatever he wants, it must be important.

He holds a thin case in his hand, the sort of thing rolled up sheaves of parchment are stored in. It's hard to tell with all the shadows, but he might be trying to look you in the eye.

"I have an important task that needs doing and I'm willing to pay handsomely to have it done and done right the first time. You'll have to travel to a small bit of land between here and the Dragon's Isle. Don't worry, it's not considered under her 'protection.'

There, you'll seek out and collect a rare herb found only on that island. You'll need to process this herb immediately after it's taken and that process will require someone familiar with the Arcane Arts. That's why I've come to you. My associates tell me you're good with that sort of thing.

If you're interested, send word to me via messenger and I'll have this case delivered. It contains all the relevant instructions. I can afford to pay you 300 gp and not a copper more. As a gesture of good faith, if you take the job I'll pay half up front and the other half after successful delivery."

And with that, the pale hand retreats back into the carriage, taking the case with it, and the curtain snaps shut. The driver, who you somehow failed to see before, snaps the reins and the horses start off down the dark street. Before long, the carriage is lost from sight.*


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 22, 2008)

nerdytenor said:


> "Oh great, another regular," Horto mumbles sarcastically over his now empty tankard. His lack of good cheer betrays his likely hangover. "Say barkeep," he says a little louder, "anything interesting going on? New, I mean?" After hearing that no, nothing has changed in the last hour or so since he last asked, Horto looks longingly into his tankard. "Well," he sighs, "guess I'll need another one of these, then."
> 
> "Say you two," he says, glancing over at  Charle and Jorje's table, "anything fun going on? It's getting slow in here. Again."



Jorje thinks about the question a short time before he answers: "Actually, there may be something interesting going on. Come, join us at the table, we have something to discuss." He winks Horto to them and cojures a floating hand to take his own ale from the bar.


----------



## The Digger (Aug 22, 2008)

Charlie snorted into her ale as Jorje and the dwarf made their way to the table.  That floating hand trick was typical of wizards.  It wasn't that she dislike Jorje, he was an all right sort of guy, but there was something about wizards that was just plain...creepy.  Having said that, warlocks were even worse.  You always got the impression that there was something strange inside them just waiting to burst out of their stomach and gobble you up.

She shivered at the thought but then smiled.  That would make a great show - she should mention it to those travelling players who came around now and then, they could surely make something like that work.

"Hello Jorje.  Who's your new friend?  And what do you mean about something going on?"


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 22, 2008)

"Interesting you say?" Horto plops himself down into a chair, somewhat rudely jostling Charlotte. "What is it then?" It appears that Horto's mood has done a complete turnaround in the last 30 seconds. "Pirates? Thieves? Monsters?"
"Or could it be..." Horto pauses, relishing the thought. "Could it be you've found a new card game starting up?"

Slowing down a bit, he addresses Charlotte. "Excuse me, I haven't introduced myself. I am Horto Dandorin, sometimes employed, often bored, always up for adventure."  Horto gets up and makes a ridiculous display of bowing in Charlotte's direction and sitting down again. "But I'm sure I've seen you here before - I never forget a face."

"But back to business," he says, addressing Jorje somewhat more seriously. "What do you have to discuss, friend?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 22, 2008)

"I will say this much:
I got an interesting offer to retrieve something from somewhere in direction of the Dragon's Isle. And if I accept the offer, I think I will need some help.
And yes, it is very possible there will be danger in form of pirates and monsters on this journey.
I cannot say much more at the moment. Are you interested? Or know someone that could help in this endeavor?"
Jorje whispers to them.


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 22, 2008)

A journey beyond the walls of Helen's Reach you say?  The dark-clad elf Varilar says as he slips into a seat at the table.  None of the others are sure where he came from; he just suddenly appeared by their sides.  I know the city better than I know the ocean, but I'm willing to expand my horizons, so to speak.


----------



## The Digger (Aug 22, 2008)

"Well I'm in for one" Charlie spoke quickly.  "It'll be nice to get back to sea and we might even spot those ex-comrades of mine."  Her voice became suddenly hard.

"And I suppose there will be some form of cash payment for the job?  Nothing like a bit of cash to encourage participation."


----------



## helium3 (Aug 22, 2008)

Ranver Swilch
_Late in the evening of June 21st_

Wait.

Did you just hear something?

No, probably just a gust of wind. The room you're in is full of stacks of unbound parchment. Probably just something shifting.

*tap* *tap* *tap*

Wait. There it is again. Sounds like bone on wood. Where'd it come from?

*tap* *tap* *tap*

Sounds like it's coming from the window. The shutters are closed, so whatever's causing it can't get in. Too dark to see what it is, though.

*tap* *tap* *tap*

Whatever it is, it's tapping on the shutter. That's what's making that noise.

*tap* *tap* *tap*

And it sounds like it's hovering? Is it a bird?

*CAW!!!*

That's a Raven! You flick the latch open and throw the shutters wide. The sodden bird carooms into the room, its rain heavy wings barely able to beat fast enough to keep it aloft. The whole time it's circling, dripping on your "neatly" arranged stacks of notes, it keeps it jet black eyes on you. Finally, gaining some control over its course, it lands on your shoulder with a heavy plop.

It shakes itself, throwing off more water and dousing the side of your head and shoulder in the process. Then it stoops down as if to peck you in the ear, but at the last moment it stops and opens its beak wide.

Instead of a deafening "Caw!", out comes a voice. A voice you recognize as that of Pieter Anzalli, High Priest of the Hall of Laws.

"Keeper of the Shrine of Ioun. I beg your assistance. Meet me at Sailor's Hope and make haste. Bring your compatriots. Violence befouls the air."

With that, the crow shakes again, though this time in a manner having more in common with a minor seizure. It gathers itself and then launches into the air, swooping out of the window and into the rain. 

Seconds later, it returns, again drunkenly wheeling about the room on its water-soaked wings. Eventually, it lands on a high shelf in the far corner and shakes off more water. It begins to preen, watching you warily the whole time.


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 23, 2008)

"I've heard all I need to hear. I'm in!" With this, Horto smacks his tankard  down hard on the table, splashing what little ale remains in it on himself. "Although, I may need to get myself a change of clothes first."


----------



## Sparky (Aug 23, 2008)

Ranver sits back from the last of his transcriptions and rubs his bleary eyes. Blinking rapidly he opens them and studies the cramped confines of his room. A room of his own. A very fine thing, that, for a scrub like him. Well, it was his for as long as he served the Temple. Sister Anhela had impressed upon him the importance of 'staying out of trouble' and 'keeping his nose clean.'  

*tap* *tap* *tap*

_Wait. Did I just...? No, probably just a gust of wind. Some parchment or other shifting._ 

Sister Anhela had gone to some lengths to snatch him from punishment over a year gone now. She sometimes said she'd seen a spark in young Ranver. And several times since said it 'must have been something in her eye.' He'd been required to shadow her for months. And after that, lacking any other direction of his own, and to tell it true, rather enjoying the work and his mentor's company, stayed on. 

*tap* *tap* *tap*

_Wait. There it is again. Sounds like bone on wood. Where'd it come from?_

Then, last mid-winter, Sister Anhela has put his name forward for investiture. The shrinking clergy were disinclined to grant Sister Anhela the privilege. _Couldn't the young man be put to good work for a _greater_ cause?_ Sister Anhela had only barely resisted the urge to respond to the slight on her small, but vital, domain for fear it would spoil her slim chances at collaring Ranver for once and all. 

Ranver had been pursued by other holy orders, puzzled at the sudden attention. But he was certain that he owed his allegiance to Sister Anhela. And increasingly to the Goddess, whose tenets and teachings resonated with the straight-talking young man.

In the end, the church granted Sister Anhela her request. Months of rigorous preparation and study had followed. Catchechism, rites, rituals, prayers, history, traditions. The amount of information boggled the mind. But he had managed to hang on to all of it somehow. And then, at the Spring solstice, feeling quite unprepared for sure, Ranver had been secluded. For fasting, meditation, reflection and purification. He had know way to know, but for the rhythms of his body how much time passed. And then his body even became confused. He prayed and contemplated. And then... the ceremony. 

*tap* *tap* *tap*

_Whatever it is, it's tapping on the shutter. That's what's making that noise._

Sister Anhela had promised to let him see some texts she promised he would find 'linguistically challenging' if he finished everything before the solstice. He had _almost_ made it. It was close, but high sun had come and gone and he had missed her deadline by a hair's breadth.

Still, Ranver didn't like to leave things undone and had spent the rest of his day scratching like mad, translating the last of a stack of mind-numbingly boring ship's logs they'd uncovered in a folio of cracked, dusty leather. It had been woefully misfiled in the Archives. Sister Anhela had rather expanded Ranver's considerable vocabulary when she discovered them. The old bag was full of wonderful surprises. 

*tap* *tap* *tap*

_And that fluttering... wings? Is it... is it a bird?_

Ranver cocks his head, quizzically...

*CAW*

The young priest scrambles to his feet and opens the shutters. Looking back, it wasn't the smartest move, what with the rain and the crazed bird and the dripping and the _freshly completed translations_ spread across his desk. 

The young man's eyes widen as he takes in the birds' strange message. 

The words take a moment to register. He'd never been summoned by His Eminence before. _Never. Sister Anhela!_ The bird batters its way back in to the room and shakes Ranver out of his momentary paralysis. He looks at its pathetic, put-upon, rain-soaked body. Mind whirling, he rushes to his desk and uncovers the remains of a snack from earlier in the day and puts the plate up on the shelf near the bird. "Thanks," he mutters disractedly at as he hastily dons his chain shirt. _Violence! But why summon me? Unless it is Sister... No. No... I have to hurry._ 

He throws a cloak over his shoulders, blows out his lamp and heads out. He stops abruptly in the doorway and looks at the confusion of papers the wind let in. In a moment of inspiration he loops his prayer beads over the shutter handles, enough to keep them mostly closed, but with enough room for the crow to leave when it must. The leather thong stretches taut, growing dark with rain, the beads glistening. He winces and sketeches a holy symbol, praying an brief entreaty at his goddess for the slight. He kisses his fingertips, touches his brow and the beads and is gone... into the night and the rain.

---

The door to Gullafar's bangs open and Ranver stumbles in, panting and... armored? Armed even. His short hair is plastered to his face and his eyes are wide and afraid. They register relief as he spots a table of his friends and acquaintances, "Quick, to..." he pauses, gasping for breath, "...to the Sailor's..." more gasping, "Hope. High... Priest. Trouble!" 

After he's managed to spit that out, he looks at who is actually assembled... _Damn, I'd hoped Zarathas would be here. _


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 23, 2008)

"Uhm, oh, Ranver, we just spoke about an other assignment. But you sound very urgent. In what direction do you have to sail? Perhaps we combine the two in one glorious journey!" The wizard answers, already thinking about the most profitable option.


----------



## The Digger (Aug 23, 2008)

"Aye, shipmates!  To Arms!  The adventure awaits!"

A bright gleaming smile, a flash of white teeth, an exhalation of beer-soaked breath and a dagger swiftly drawn and held on high.

"Come on then, what are we waiting for?"  Charlie sounds just a little...eager?


----------



## helium3 (Aug 23, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Based on the older usage, Sire is just fine.

I hadn't really given much thought to honorifics, honestly. Well, beyond the head of the guard being the "Sherrif" and the hereditary title of the Middle Reaches being "Lord."[/sblock]

Zarathas Moonscale
_Shortly after High Noon on June 21st_

Zargesh nods and his gaze again begins to drift. As he visibly sinks deeper into his meditative trance, the words from his mouth come slowly and as if across a great distance.

"And as our Shining Lord commands, go forth and stand against the darkness and the storm and may its ravages break upon the redoubt of your faith. Stand well, young Paladin. Stand well."


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 25, 2008)

It seemed that the revered High Priest had found a state of order within his mind. Without interrupting his no-doubt important communion with the Platinum Lord, Zarathas bows and offers a warriors creeting by (silently) banging his fist to the chest. "Sire" is all he says before leaving.

Some time later Zarathas finds himself in Badger's Hole, his favourite place in all of Helen's Reach, enjoying a nice stew while pondering about the scourge of the Catacombs. After having his appetite (quite large appetite) satisfied he remembers to thank Granya and sets out to find his friends. They were at Gullafarar's, he was sure of it. They were always there at this time. Propably wondering were he was...



Sparky said:


> more gasping, "Hope. High... Priest. Trouble!"




Just at this moment the door, which had barely closed back, almost hits Ranver's back. "What trouble?" Comes a deep voice behind, possibly startling him. The silvery dragonborn with a crimson spot on his forehead had walked in right behind.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 25, 2008)

"Ranver, sit down first, please. Zarathas, too. Then tell what happened and how we may help you and how we may combine our 'quests'". Jorje says to his divine associates. He slips another time on his ale. _One week nearly nothing and now..._ he thinks


----------



## Sparky (Aug 25, 2008)

Ranver starts at the deep voice behind him and spins to face Zarathas. A look of relief flashing across his face. He looks back at the others gatherered around the table discussing something that he suspects that he normally be interested in. But not now. _Cleary_ they are not grasping the urgency of the situation. 

"No... time." He pants, bending over to rest his hands on his knees, wincing at the stitch in his side. "Explain... on the way..."

He stands, slinging rain as he does, and throws his head back, looking skyward.

"Vari...lar. What's the... fastest way to Sailor's Hope?"


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 25, 2008)

"Well then we should go now. My news can wait." Responds Zarathas seeing the obvious urgency in Ranver's face. He places a scaly hand on his friend's shoulder and helps him stand straight. He looks back at the others. 

"Well! What're you waiting for?" It was half a command, short and full of zeal, as Zarathas' military training kicks in to take charge.


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 25, 2008)

"Pleasure before business, I always say." Horto grins, conspiratorially. "But friends in need above all else." All business now, Horto gathers up his coat. 

Looking at Ranver and Zarathas, he continues. "I live not far from here - it will take only a few minutes for me to gather my gear. And Sailor's Hope is not far either, to the southeast along the coast... Perhaps we should travel together and you can tell us what has happened on the way."

"Shall we all meet outside when we are ready?" he asks the others.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 25, 2008)

"Ok, ok, I'm coming. Sigh, perhaps we will just get new directions ther... But I'm always ready." Jorje adds the last with a grin, following the others.


----------



## The Digger (Aug 25, 2008)

Charlie looks wistfully at her almost full tankard of good ale.  Say what you like about the place at least the beer was good.  But now was obviously not the time to overindulge.  She stood and headed for the door.  

"I need a couple of things also but I'll only be a minute or two.  I suggest you all get started and me and our new friend here will catch you up."

As she passed the table nearest the door she expertly swiped a piece of black bread from the plate of an unsuspecting local, who was otherwise paying too much attention to the sudden furore around him.


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 26, 2008)

Varilar tries to hide his disdain for those companions not ready to go immediately.  What do they do all day that they never need their gear? he wonders.  Not that it matters, I guess.

He then turns back to the obviously distressed Ranver.  Horto, though not always realiable, is basically correct on this one, he says.  It is indeed just to the southeast, though I would reccommend against the shore route.  The inland streets will make for faster travel, and give us more chance to study our destination before being seen.


----------



## helium3 (Aug 26, 2008)

Sailor's Hope
_Midnight, June 22nd_

Pieter Anzalli had never seen anything like this in his life. Minor acts of vandalism were uncommon but not unheard of. They were something every temple had to deal with from time to time. A random tragedy provoked rage in those touched by the event, and they in turn went looking for a scapegoat to blame.

The gods, representing the many facets of life as they did, were often the ultimate targets of this blind rage. A father, maddened by grief at the loss of his toddler son to a wasting illness, threw a rock at the shrine of the Raven Queen while cursing her name. A daughter, the one to cut down her elderly father after he hung himself over unpayable gambling debts, tries to smash Avandra's Lamp with her dead father's walking stick.

Pieter sometimes wondered if the sole purpose served by the gods was to function as lightening rods for the inconsolable wrath of mortal kin. To be the thing that took the blame when life went wrong. He couldn't deny their power, but sometimes their control over the fate and destiny of the world seemed so . . . precarious.

But this was. This was something else. This was . . . blasphemous.

Whoever did this, and by all accounts it sounded like nothing more than a petty street gang, either had no fear of the Sea Witch and her followers or had no conscience at all.

The inner sanctum of Melora's temple had once been an indescribably beautiful place. Artisans had spent countless lifetimes carving intricate designs into every square inch of the rock of the natural sea grotto over which the lighthouse had been built. A fortune had been spent on covering every surface with gilt, paint and mother-of-pearl. The central focus of the temple had been a miraculous statue of the Sea Witch carved by a grand master of the old empire from a bizarre form of marble the color of turquoise.

And now? It was ruined. All of it. Pieter doubted it could ever recover its original beauty. He did not think there was an artisan left alive in the world that could sculpt something with one-tenth the grace the previous statue had possessed. The statue that was now nothing more than rubble at the bottom of pool of salt water that had once surrounded it.

Stepping carefully over a pile of wood that only hours ago had been a pew carved from a solid block of mahogany, he silently paced past Petra Shellendo. The High Priest of Sailor's Hope had passed swiftly through denial, bewilderment, rage and was now solidly in the arms of grief. He wept openly, caressing the left half of what had been the Sea Witch's face. Little Tatiana, the temple's candlekeep and the only witness to this atrocity, stood silently behind him. A single hand on his shoulder to provide comfort was the only emotion she displayed.

Pieter often found the candlekeep's distinct lack of any emotion but rapt adoration for Melora rather unnerving. Turning away from the depressing scene, he began to study the walls of the grotto again, hoping to discern some motivation for this act beyond pure hatred for what faith in the divine can inspire in all mortal kin.

The vandals had not destroyed the carvings entirely, but they had certainly done their work well. Every single depiction of the Sea Witch was gone. Obliterated by the same rain of blows that had smashed the statue. In the same vein, every depiction of the other gods, civilized and uncivilized alike, had been smashed or at the very least marred. As near as Pieter could tell, the only parts of the carvings that had not been damaged were those that depicted the raging storms of Melora's wrath.

And then, as if the destruction of this priceless treasure weren't enough, the vandals had painted "MELORA IS A WHORE" in big black three-foot tall letters. Even now, having refused to be washed away by the bucket of water Pieter had thrown on it, the greasy and apparently caustic substance was sizzling and smoking as it burned its message deeper into the stone.

"Where are they? Where are these friends you sent for, Pieter?" The shrill voice, piercing in its volume and tone startled the High Priest out of his thoughts.

He walked over to the candlekeep, weaving through the broken pews. "I called them, Little Tatiana. They will come. You must be patient. They will be here soon." He began to reach out. To put a reassuring hand on her shoulder as she was still doing with Petra.

"I will NOT be patient!!", wrath overflowed from the little girl's eyes and Pieter's hand stopped. He considered it oddly for a moment and then withdrew it into his robes.

She was nearly quivering now. "The men that did this WILL be punished. I KNOW where they are and if your friends don't come soon I will SMITE them MYSELF!"

Pieter had never known a child to be so capable of such an adult quality of rage. This was no mere tantrum. The way she spoke, he was quite sure her faith was capable of delivering the promised smiting, even if her body and her skill were not equal to the task. The rumors were true, then. This orphan really was meant to be Petra's replacement when he died, sent to us by the Sea Witch herself.

"Let us hope it does not come to that, young one. You are a vessel and your goddess has not yet finished filling you with her waters. I have no doubt your faith is ready, but your body and mind are not and you will get yourself killed in the process." She scowled at his words but her silence told him that she knew he was correct.

He turned to the old man. The smell of fish was strong on him tonight; no doubt he had been deep in the auguries when the candlekeep had brought word of the defilement, "You must pull yourself together, Petra. My friends will be here soon and it should be you that tasks them, not I."

For a minute, the old man did not answer. At last though, he mumbled a reply, "What if it does not matter?"

Pieter was taken aback. The old man's voice grew in strength, growing harsh, "What if I no longer care? I have dedicated my whole life to protecting this town and the other towns of the Middle Reaches and the reaches beyond. And this is how I am repaid? By the destruction of the one thing in this miserable, sodden world that brings me true joy?" 

Now his voice was dead flat, like the calm at the center of an October Storm. "What if I want her to destroy us? What if I wish her to scour the islands to the water line with a single titanic wave? What if I want her to wash this disgusting town and all its filth loving folk into the maelstrom?"

And then very quietly, a smile quivering on his lips and his eyes staring into an unseen world where Helen's Reach drowned under a succession of ever higher waves, "What then?"

Tatiana's imperious gaze fixed Pieter, as if daring him to pierce the veil of the old man's grief with the well worn platitudes of Erathis he was known to deliver. Pieter silently regarded Petra for a moment, trying to fix in his mind what the old man had looked like when he was young, happy and filled with love for his goddess. Then he slapped him hard across the face with the palm of his hand. "You MUST pull yourself together, friend."

Tatiana gasped and snatched her hand away from Petra's shoulder. The old man's eyes met Pieter's and for a moment they were filled with the same bottomless rage he'd seen in the candlekeep. Then, the rage drained away but wasn't replaced by that queer far-off look. Instead, the old man seemed alert again and he chuckled like a bucket of rusty nails.

"I'm sorry about that, Pieter old friend. This has been a lot for an old man near the end of his life to take in. I think I got lost in Melora's Reach for minute there." He held out his hand, which very clearly stank of fish, "Now help me up."


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 27, 2008)

Varilar's face had grown more and more grim as he listened to the conversation going on inside the grotto.  So Ranver wasn't totally overreacting after all, he thought to himself, still holding up his hand to caution his companions from approaching his position.  He didn't want any clanking armor or clumsy feet to give away his presence.

As the conversation came to an end, he waved the others forward and whispered quietly to Zarathas and Ranver.  Beware the youngling's emotion and pain, and the old one's apathy.  Both were badly wounded by what we're about to see.  He then silently moved to the back of the party, to enter behind the others and perhaps escape notice as he investigated whatever he was about to see.


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 27, 2008)

Zarathas nods at Varilar's warning and takes the first step in, motioning the others to follow.

He understood immediatily what Varilar meant. He wanted to roar out loud "Blasphemy!", but this was not the time for idle fits of rage. Instead he turns to Ranver and nods. "You talk." The contained rage was definetly obvious in his voice.


----------



## The Digger (Aug 27, 2008)

"What's going on?"  A hoarse whisper from Charlie.  "What are we waitin' for?"  She tries jumping up toi see past the others but they're all too tall!

"What...Is...It?"  All thoughts of whispering gone, Charlie resorts to a tone normally used to hail distant ships.

When there is still no answer she resorts to worming her lithe body through the legs and bodies of the 'biggies', desperate now to see what has caused all the gasps of dismay.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 27, 2008)

Ranver closes his eyes, the wind and rain that had parked itself over the city seemed to make more sense. Melora herself was raking the city with her grief. Her wrath.

_It is not Sister Anhela_. He breathes a sigh of relief and offers a silent prayer of gratitude. He nods to Zarathas and Varilar and steps forward, straightening as best he can the rain-wet robes and vestments. He looks rather more like a drowned rat than a Keeper of Anything. But he draws himself up and strides toward the trio.

The sight that greets him as he rounds the corner causes him to miss a step. His eyes race around the sanctuary from one defilement to another. To the words slashed across the wall. To the shattered statue. And the grim old men and the fuming child.

He steps forward, his mouth drawn into a grim line and kneels at the High Priest's feet, waiting to kiss the man's ring, as befit his lofty station (and Ranver's rather less-lofty station).

He stands and addresses both elder men. His speech isn't nearly as booming or smooth as he'd like, certainly not Zarathas' warlike bellow, but it is even, firm, sincere. If slightly breathless from the race through the city streets.

"Your Eminences, how may we aid our sister temple?" He falters slightly on 'we' not feeling entirely comfortable roping his friends into this without discussing it first, especially when it seemed there were other offers on the table that the evening's violence interrupted.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 27, 2008)

Jorje looks around the mess, that was once one of the most beautiful temples he had ever known.
_Who ever did it, will pay for this... and in the best case, somebody will pay me to make him pay._ He thinks.
He waits in the background, letting the others do the talk, as he doesn't know the clerigy that much.
Slowly he nears himself the acid-burning letters, trying to indentify what ever has done this.


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 27, 2008)

Horto hangs back with Jorje, surveying the damage. He is at a loss for words for at least half a minute, which is almost unprecedented.

"I..." He addresses Jorje in a low voice, clearly also uncomfortable in the presence of so many religious folk. "I don't understand. Thieves, pirates, smugglers - at least I can understand why they get into trouble. Money, adventure perhaps. But this..." He waves his hand at the desecration all around. "Who would do such a thing? And for what purpose?"


----------



## The Digger (Aug 28, 2008)

Eventually managing to push herself into the shrine Charlie looks around.  It is not easy to see, what with all those great lumbering brutes all standing around, but by following their eye-lines she becomes aware of what has happened.

"Ugh?"  Even her voluble tongue is stilled for once.  Although not a particularly religious halfling, no one who sails the seas is an atheist.  And in her own peculiar profession she has often relied on a quick prayer; for a guard to turn the other way or perhaps for a particular purse to be particularly well-filled .  This, however, is far beyond anything she could have imagined.

She turns to the nearest person, unaware and uncaring of who they are.  "Who could have done this...and why?  What...?" her voice died away.


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 28, 2008)

Varilar, on the other hand, put nothing past anyone, even something as heinous as this.  He spent time in the sewers.  He knew what filth a city bred.  Instead of struggling to grasp the situation, he spent his time trying to find connections to any of the unsavory elements that frequent Helen's Reach.  He paid special attention to the writing on the wall, figuring it might clue him in to the identity of the vandals.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 28, 2008)

nerdytenor said:


> Horto hangs back with Jorje, surveying the damage. He is at a loss for words for at least half a minute, which is almost unprecedented.
> 
> "I..." He addresses Jorje in a low voice, clearly also uncomfortable in the presence of so many religious folk. "I don't understand. Thieves, pirates, smugglers - at least I can understand why they get into trouble. Money, adventure perhaps. But this..." He waves his hand at the desecration all around. "Who would do such a thing? And for what purpose?"



"This is exactly the right question. Why has anybody done this. We ned to search for clues and the motive to indentify the villain. Look, they don't demolished the pictures of raging storms. Perhaps this is the connection. Help me to find other clues." Jorje whispers back at Horto.


----------



## nerdytenor (Aug 29, 2008)

"Clues, eh? Hmm... I noticed the storms, too, but I can't imagine what that might mean. Maybe this is some kind of unholy attack from worshipers of another god.  I'm almost afraid to ask  - these holy types can get mighty touchy if you know what I mean."

Horto tips his head in the direction of Ranver and Zarathas.

"Best leave the talking to the religious folk."


----------



## helium3 (Aug 29, 2008)

"Ahem."

Petra Shellendo uncomfortably clears his throat. Pieter steps back quietly, nearly fading into the background in that peculiar manner of his. Little Tatiana stares at all of you. She is a fierce hawk of divine vengeance, observing those who will escort her to her prey.

Mumbling again now, the old man's pain is so obvious only the most cold of heart would fail to be moved by it. "I'm so glad you came."

Looking at the ground to the right of the kneeling Ranver, he vaguely gestures at the ruins of the once wondrous grotto. "You can see why I need your help."

He takes a faltering step backwards, pulling his hand from Ranver's and clutching the broken half of the Sea Witch's face to his heart, "But it is so much worse than this defilement, this desecration."

He shakes his head, eyes shut tight, "They stole it. They could have taken anything else but they didn't. They took the one thing they shouldn't."

Only now do your eyes take in what's missing and what remains. The grotto had been lined, was lined, with small mahogany tables upon which holy vessels of copper and silver had been placed. The tables had been smashed, but many if not all of the vessels remained.

"It will take months to reconsecrate it, if I even have the strength to perform the ritual. And who knows, the Sea Witch is a fickle goddess. She may not choose to restore her protection."

It's not like it was really all that impressive as far as holy relics go. The Ring of Erath was far more valuable, what with the enormous ruby set into its thick band of gold. And the bright coruscating aura surrounding the Circlet of Pelor could be downright breathtaking at times.

No, the gold coated feather in the glass fronted mahogany box that dangled from a platinum chain around the neck of the Sea Witch had not been the most inspiring of Holy Relics. But now it was gone. Nowhere to be seen. The only obvious item to have been stolen from the temple.

A hint of panic begins to form in his voice, "You must get it back. You have no idea how important it is. Without the Exarch's Feather we are lost."


----------



## helium3 (Aug 29, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> Jorje looks around the mess, that was once one of the most beautiful temples he had ever known.
> _Who ever did it, will pay for this... and in the best case, somebody will pay me to make him pay._ He thinks.
> He waits in the background, letting the others do the talk, as he doesn't know the clerigy that much.
> Slowly he nears himself the acid-burning letters, trying to indentify what ever has done this.




Getting as close as you can to the smoking letters, the smell of it is overpowering. There's the subtle scent of tallow, though the base animal is unclear. That's probably what gives it the "greasy" look. But the black color? It's definitely not charcoal. You've used that before in some of your research into various rituals and the "paint" isn't gritty at all.

Thinking back, you remember some notes on a Sea Devil ritual you came across during your studies. It required the blood of a weird sea creature found primarily in the waters around Shark Reef. As you recall from the notes, that creature's blood was both inky black in color and quite caustic. 

Perhaps that's the other component of this material . . .


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 29, 2008)

helium3 said:


> ...
> 
> A hint of panic begins to form in his voice, "You must get it back. You have no idea how important it is. Without the Exarch's Feather we are lost."



"I maybe have an idea how important it is. Do you have ever heard of the 'Ritual of the Sea Devil'?" Jorje speaks up for the first time to the priest, pointing at the substance on the wall. "And this looks like the blood of a creature found primaily in the waters around 'Shark Reef'."


----------



## helium3 (Aug 29, 2008)

"Sea Devils?" Petra's face drains of blood. "How could they . . . Why would they . . . Oh sweet Melora help us."

For a moment Petra Shellendo simply stops, his mouth hanging agape in an expression of brainless shock. Then, the befuddlement melts away and some of the old steel returns.

"There's no time to waste. They've stolen the feather for gods only knows what reason. We have to get it back. That relic is the spiritual focus of a subtle ward that protects Helen's Reach and the other towns from the full fury of the worst October Storms. The longer its gone, the greater danger we're all in."

His hand behind her back, Petra pushes the young candlekeep forward.

"Tatiana was in the grotto when the vandals broke in. She hid herself in a small space under the statue of the Sea Witch. When the vandals left, she shadowed them through the city streets back to their hideout."

Petra pats the candlekeep on the shoulder and she beams with fierce pride.

"Unless you have suggestions to the contrary, what I would like is for you to let her lead you to their hideout. Then, take these blasphemers by force and make them pay for what they've done. I am going to remain here and try to bring some semblance of order to this . . . situation. Pieter is going to fetch the Sheriff."

At this, Pieter Anzalli steps forward from the shadows, "It is important that as few people as possible know about the loss of the Exarch's Feather. There are certain . . . forces . . . that would use that knowledge to sow even greater chaos and dissension for their own gain. Whoever did this, particularly if Sea Devils *are* involved, is beyond what the Guard Watch is capable of dealing with. You are our best hope for recovering the Exarch's Feather before it is lost for good."


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 29, 2008)

Zarathas kneels before the young girl and places a scaly hand on her shoulder. "You saw the attack, and would take us to their hideout? You are brave. I promise you now and here that these blasphemers will be punished by the fury of The Platinum Lord. And you know my kind always keeps a promise." The low humming voice of the dragonborn paladin was as soothing as he could muster, but still stern and determined.


----------



## Redclaw (Aug 29, 2008)

Can you tell us anything about the villains before we get to their hideout, youngling? Varilar asks the candlekeep.  Any information we have might give us an advantage in our efforts, making it more likely that we bring them to justice.  Even as he speaks, his mind is busy searching for any information about locals working for or with Sea Devils in the past.


----------



## The Digger (Aug 30, 2008)

"Aye, lass.  Varilar makes good sense.  Even a tiny bit of information could make the difference between success and failure.  Think about it as we go and see what you can come up with."

Charlie turned from the candlekeep and checked that all her accoutrements were to hand and ready for a fight, and she hoped she would be able to use her abilities to their fullest.  It didn't look as if this job was gonna pay much so the quicker it was done, the better!"


----------



## helium3 (Aug 30, 2008)

The young girl nods approvingly at the Dragonborn kneeling in front of her, then she helps him up.

As you are all leaving Sailor's Hope, one of the temple acolytes runs up and places a warm cloak around her shoulders. She turns to Varilar.

"I remember now. There were four of them. A tall elf, two humans and a little hafling. They were all dressed dirty and smelled bad. Like one of those drinking places. The house they went to was by the Lagoon, but not all burnt down like some of them. They had drakes and they weren't nice ones, either. There were other people inside the house, but I didn't see who."


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 30, 2008)

"With no time to gather more information, I suggest to hasten to the location, before the thieves have time to prepare." Jorje suggests to the others.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 30, 2008)

"High Priest, we will bring the Exarch's Feather back." He bows, kissing his fingertips then touching them to his eyes and brow, as Sister Anhela had taught. 

He kneels before that shattered statue and prays silently for a moment before returning to the gaggle of his comrades at the back of the temple. He raises a hand in leave-taking to the elder priests and follows the group out of the temple.


----------



## helium3 (Sep 2, 2008)

If she were fully grown, you'd be hard pressed to keep up with her. As it is, the young girl is easy to keep pace with as she leads you through the dark streets of Helen's Reach. The nightly storms have nearly disgorged their entire burden for the evening, and the rain has dwindled to a slow drizzle. Small patches of stars show in a few places and my morning the sky will be clear but for a few small puffs of cloud. The moon, halfway between new and full, is nowhere to be seen.

She leads you a section of town halfway between Sailor's Hope and the Vault of Years. As she described, the area is in a serious state of disrepair. Helen's Reach is larger than its population needs it to be, and with more folk dying each year of disease, tragedy and despair than are born to replace them, every generation or so a new section of town is abandoned and left to brigands, street scum and vermin. This is such a place. Many of the abandoned buildings are burned out wrecks, the fires set by accident or intention.

The old house she takes you to is in the middle of a small raft of structures untouched by the flames. From its size and  the obvious quality of construction, it was probably commissioned by a now extinct family line from the upper strata of the social order. Even now, buried as it is under years of neglect and abuse, the aura of lucrative domesticity the house was meant to convey still shines through.

Little Tatiana brings you all to a nearby spot where she promises you can observe the immoral occupants without,  in turn, being observed. She makes good on her promise. From your vantage point deep within the cloaking shadows of an alley across the street you can see the front of the building.

At the top of a wide set of stairs leading up to a sagging wrap-around porch, two guard drakes lay chained to nearby support posts. Beyond them is an empty doorway, the doors long lost to thieves or dry rot. Through the doors you can see a small portion of what appears to be a large room. The room is fitfully lit, perhaps by the guttering flames cheap candles or an oil lamp. You can hear voices and careful attention leads you the conclusion that there are at least four inhabitants. An occasional clattering noise, followed by satisfied laughter, mutters of discontent and the clink of coins leads you to believe that they are playing dice.

Little Tatiana looks up at you, a shark-like grin brimming with wrathful expectation marring the candlekeep's otherwise innocent face. She points at the open doorway, "That's them."

As promised, you don't appear to have been noticed.

[sblock=ooc]Go ahead and roll initiative. Please note that as of now you have the element of surprise.



The online initiative board can be found here.
The online conditions tracker is here.
The encounter map (800 X 600) is here.
The encounter map (1667 X 1254) is here.

Place yourselves wherever you want in the section of the alley I've marked with the green stripes. If there are any other actions you want to take such as scouting and the like, please tell me after I've got your initiative and the square you're starting in.

Also, if you experienced PbP folks have some suggestions on how to handle encounters, post 'em to the OOC thread.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 2, 2008)

Once again staying in the front of the group as they travel through the streets, Varilar carefully studies the building indicated by the young candlekeep.  He hadn't spent much time in this area of Helen's Reach, compared to the hours he had spent in more populated neighborhoods at least.  He didn't recognize the building, or know much about its layout, much to his frustration.  Still, he is determined to have more information before committing to a course of action.  He turns to hsi companions and nods toward the building.  I'm going to try to sneak around and get up onto the balcony from the back.  At the very least it should give us some extra surprise, he says to the others.

[sblock=ooc] Initiative: 18

Starting Point: F28

Actions: Unless objections arise, Varilar will attempt to use stealth, taking 10 for a 19, to move around the building to M17 [/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 2, 2008)

"You absolutely sure?" Zarathas asks the girl, though the sword in his hand already told that he needed little convincing. He nods at Varilar. "That's good, wait there until the ruckus starts. Charlotte, would you take round around the house. Make sure there's no backdoor out. We'll wait for your signal."


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 2, 2008)

"Oooh, this is gonna be good. I'll be ready to charge in when things get messy. Let me know if you need a distraction."

Horto sighs, muttering to himself. "Seems a shame to bust up a perfectly good dice game..."

[sblock=Elven]
"Careful very be. Yes. Luck have, Varilar."
[sblock=OOC]
Horto's Elven is rather poor, in case you didn't notice.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]

[sblock=Initiative]
Rolled 11 for initiative
[/sblock]
[sblock=Starting Position]
F29 unless there are any objections
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 2, 2008)

As the others discuss further tactics, Jorje takes a position where he is able to attack the guard drakes if they start to run into their direction. He wishes he would know more about this creatures.

[sblock=OOC]
Initiative (1d20=3)

Nature (1d20+7=8)
regarding guard drakes 
Starting Point: E 30
[sblock=Mini stat block]
Jorje
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 17 Normal Vision
*AC* 16 *Fortitude* 13 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 15
*Hit Points*: 24 / 24 *Bloodied*: 12
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 6 *Surges per day*: 8 / 8
*At-Will Powers*: Magic Missile, Cloud of Daggers, Illusory Ambush
*Encounter Powers*: Grasping Shadows
*Daily Powers*: Phantom Chasm

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 2, 2008)

Horto whispers to the others. "Watch out for those Drakes. They've got keen eyes and keener ears. Hopefully these ones don't spit..."

[sblock=OOC]
Nature check on drakes = 19
[/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Sep 2, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> As the others discuss further tactics, Jorje takes a position where he is able to attack the guard drakes if they start to run into their direction. He wishes he would know more about this creatures.




You think about it and conclude that Horto is correct.

Guard drakes do have keen eyes and ears and are sometime found in the company of spitting drakes. Thankfully, neither of the creatures on the porch seems to be a spitting drake.

[sblock=OOC]Jorje's passive nature check of 17 get's him everything that Horto said, which is what's listed in the MM.[/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Sep 2, 2008)

nerdytenor said:


> Horto whispers to the others. "Watch out for those Drakes. They've got keen eyes and keener ears. Hopefully these ones don't spit..."





Right after you share what you know about guard drakes, you remember a story related to you by an old tracker. He  and his companions were being hunted by a pack of guard drakes near Belltower. Like wolves, they used pack tactics, but didn't nip and nibble at the flanks as wolves tend to.

The best way he could explain it was that they were like a squad of foot soldiers. When spread apart, each was only as strong as the individual. When bunched up, they worked together to rend and tear flesh in a fearsomely effective manner.

[sblock=OOC]Horto's nature modifier wasn't high enough to give him any knowledge through a passive nature check, but he rolled high enough with the check to get everything that a passive check would give plus some extra detail.

I tend to make pretty extensive use of passive checks.[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Sep 2, 2008)

"Sure Zara, on my way." Charlie tiptoes to the corner of the alleyway and then sets off towards the back of the target building, moving as quietly and silently as possible in the night time shadows. 

[sblock=OOC]Although I can get to to the map I can't access the initiative page or Initiative tracker. Initiative page just gives a red X and the tracker is error 404. Initiative therefore is 22 (http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1717495/ )[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC 2] I will start at F30 and, like Varilar, will take 10 for stealth (19) and will head for the same general area although checking for a back door rather than a back way to the balcony[/sblock].


----------



## Sparky (Sep 3, 2008)

Ranver puffs along behind his companions and the little candlekeep. His armor and robes are heavy and made heavier by the soaking earlier. He's rather unaccustomed to the added weight and... binding. He uses his hands to shift some straps, hoping the robes hide his unseemly fidgeting. He sternly tells himself to ignore the chafing. Which makes him think about it.

_Mercy of the Goddess! Ranver! This is important! Body and mind together! Focused!_

He shifts one last time and schools his face to a stillness befitting an initiate of Ioun's faithful. He focuses his mind and attention on the building ahead. His sharp eyes dart over the facade and the surroundings.

The men beyond seem common thugs. Hirelings. Not anyone who would know the Feather's significance. _Ranver_ himself hadn't. An ordained priest. A shiver runs down the young man's back, a ripple in the pall of foreboding that had settled over him since seeing the blasphemous wreckage at Sailor's Hope.

Because the others are doing so, Ranver readies a weapon, his weapon of choice, a spear. He rather hoped he could get through whatever happened next on the right end of it.

The young cleric keeps his eyes and ears sharp for anything that would give him a clue to the greater mystery - _Who had called for this?_ Varilar and Charlotte move out quietly. He follows them for a while and then looses them in the dark and the shadows. 

He closes his eyes and whispers a fervent prayer for their safe and swift return.

[sblock=OOC]E30, until Varilar leaves. F30 after.
Initiative: 13
[/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Sep 3, 2008)

The shadows are dark, but not so dark that the visual sense is useless. In fact, the thin slivers of light penetrating the boarded up windows (and they're all boarded up, even those on the 2nd story) provide enough illumination for the Elven rogue to see with perfect clarity. For Charlotte, things are a bit more murky.

A few tens of feet down the alley between the two buildings, a set of steps descends to what was once an entrance into the basement of the building the vandals are holed up in. Perhaps there's even a door down there. If so, it's all but inaccessible underneath the rubble that half fills the stairwell.

The noise of the dice game continues inside the room, though little can be seen without getting closer to one of the boarded up windows.

[sblock=OOC]What will Charlotte and Varilar do next?

Zarathas still doesn't have a starting location or an initiative.

Also, I'm not sure what's wrong with the initiative board. I just posted the html pages for the condition and initiative boards, so that may help with the problem. Here are the links again:

Initiative Board
Conditions Board
Encounter Map (800 X 600)
Encounter Map (1666 X 1254)

[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 3, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Whoops, sorry. I guess Z' is at F28 making battleplans. Which distracts him a bit for init (1d20-1=5)[/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Sep 3, 2008)

Upon further inspection, Charlie and Varilar both notice a couple of other things about this building.

There appears to be a second source of light within the back half of the first floor. As with the light source near the dice game, thin slivers of light are coming through the crevices between the boards obstructing the windows in that room. There do not appear to be any sources of light on the second floor.

[sblock=OOC]Nothing changed here, I just decided to add a bit more descriptive detail for clarity.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 3, 2008)

helium3 said:


> [sblock=OOC]What will Charlotte and Varilar do next?
> 
> Also, I'm not sure what's wrong with the initiative board. I just posted the html pages for the condition and initiative boards, so that may help with the problem. Here are the links again:
> [/sblock]



Varilar carefully studies the stairway leading down and the light peeking through the boarded windows, but realizes that neither provides an option for sneaking in.  _Too loud, either way.  They'll hear us and be ready,_ he thinks to himself.  Shrugging, he looks at Charlotte and points up to the balcony.  He cups his hands together and lifts up, hoping she'll understand his offer.

[sblock=ooc] 
If she's willing, Varilar will boost Charlotte up onto the balcony.  

The links seem to be working now, and the boards are very snazzy.  Thanks for the effort, Helium.[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Sep 4, 2008)

Without saying a word Charlie nods at Varilar and accepts his boost up. Counting with her fingers she motions 1...2...3. and as he boosts she grabs for the balustrade.

[sblock=OOC]Acrobatics skill is +11. I rolled in IC but made a mistake and only entered +9. So the result of 19 should be 21! http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1719626/ [/sblock] Charlie rolls nimbly onto the part of the balcony around the corner from the guard drakes and slowly moved to the boarded-up window hoping to see through any cracks. [sblock=OOC]Window N19.[/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Sep 4, 2008)

It takes a few moments for Charlie's eyes to adjust to the relatively bright light in the room. Once they do, she takes in the scene.

Three rough looking haflings lounge on the floor. Surround them are empty flagons and dirty plates, the remains of a rich meal. One of them let's out a satisfied burp and then rolls the dice. By the foul curse he mutters, it seems the roll didn't go in his favor. He throws some silver onto the small heap in the center of the trio. The other two chuckle darkly.

Though the haflings look relaxed, the leather armor they wear and the daggers stuffed behind their belts indicate they're outfitted for mischief. One of them looks towards the nearest hallway heading to the back of the house.

"Where did Percy go?", he asks. 

"Don't know.", another grunts as he rolls. "Maybe he needed to take a dainty elven tinkle and went out back."

The third chuckles as he pick up the dice and rolls. "Dainty elven tinkle. That's funny."


----------



## The Digger (Sep 4, 2008)

Charlie leant back over the balcony towards Varilar and mimed.  She held up 3 fingers and pointed towards the window.  Plucking at her leather armour, she held up a dagger as she did so.

She then pointed towards the back of the building and held up one finger and gestured towards her ears as if to draw points upon them.

She shrugged, questioningly, indicated herself and Varilar and pointed two fingers onto the balcony then gestured towards the rest of the party and mimiced a rush up the stairs.


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 4, 2008)

Varilar nods, hoping he understood Charlotte's message.  He then moves to where he can see the the alley their freinds are waiting in.  With a concentrated effort to remain quiet, so as not to alert the drakes, he proceeds to use similar signals to communicate.  First he holds up three fingers and points to the building.  He then holds up a single finger and holds up both hands, shrugging.  After a moment he points to himself and holds his other hand about halfling height next to him, and then uses both hands to point up to the balcony.  He then points to the alley and motions toward the stairway and the waiting drakes.  

Hoping his message got through, he moves back over to the balcony and vaults up to the balcony to joing his shorter companion.

[sblock=ooc] taking 10 on stealth still, so 19 to move over to within view of the alley, then back to the same spot.  

Acrobatics check to use the wall to jump up to the railing and swing himself gracefully onto the balcony, 18.  [/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 4, 2008)

Horto  peeks around the corner and sees Varilar's signal.
"So it looks like three inside and one somewhere else?" He chuckles softly to himself. "If we can draw them out, they will be in for a nasty surprise from our friends on the balcony."

To the others, he asks "Shall we provide a small distraction then? I've got my sling handy, and I'm eager to  see what these unholy defacers are capable of. Might prove a nice change from the usual deadbeats and thieves I deal with. Unless one of you have a better idea," he adds, looking expectantly at the others near at hand.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 4, 2008)

"My magic is ready as well!" Jorje draws a dagger and orb. "Just give a sign!"


----------



## helium3 (Sep 5, 2008)

Completely unaware of its impending doom, one of the Guard Drakes yawns, flops over and begins writhing in an attempt to get at an itch on its back.

The rain has ceased and the air is still. Only the sound of water dripping from the eaves of nearby buildings competes with the clank of the chain connecting the drake's collar to the nearby support column.

[sblock=OOC]The party still has the element of surprise. So, characters can all take a standard action of some kind and then the regular initiative count will start.

Or you can do a bit more maneuvering to get into a different tactical set-up. I won't start tracking initiative until someone does something that precipitates the encounter.[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 5, 2008)

Kneeling on the ground with one knee, Zarathas ponders the message. One enemy "somewhere" disturbed him. He slaps the blade to his hand and grunts. "Straight frontal assault then." Looking at their new friend he nods. "No need to alert them until we're on their noses. I'll lead the charge. Everyone behind me?"


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 5, 2008)

"'Straight frontal assault'. I like the sound of that." Horto places his hand over the pommel of his sword, itching to draw it. "Let's see what you've got, Zarathas." Horto grins conspiratorially.  "Lead on, although I can't promise I'll stay behind you for very long."


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 5, 2008)

"I will be behind you. But my calling is more the ranged magic, than the melee fight. Shall I target the drakes or possible other enemies, that will look after the noise?" Jorje answers to the forming battle strategy.


----------



## helium3 (Sep 5, 2008)

The young candlekeep of Sailor's Hope steps out of the shadows where she's been hiding.

"I can hide here while you smite the despoilers. They won't be able to find me."


----------



## Sparky (Sep 7, 2008)

Ranver looks around, peering into the gloom. He refocuses on the drakes and smiles at the antics of the one wriggling to scratch its itch. His face sobers when he realizes they'll be fighting the amusing drake soon enough. _Too late to suggest going in the back, I fear._

"I'll be right behind you two. Jorje, if you're going to hang back, maybe you can also keep a lookout? I'm less worried about the enemies we can see, than about the ones we can't." 

He closes his eyes and shakes his head. _Though I'm plenty worried about the ones we can see._


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 7, 2008)

"I will do what I can, but my eyesight isn't the best." Jorje answers, already looking for the best position to attack from. _Hm, my magic missle has the best reach, but I would prefer doing my illusions..._


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 7, 2008)

"You two stay a few paces back," Horto says, motioning to Jorje and Ranver, "but not too far in case our surprise guest shows up. Surprise attacks are the only kind of surprise I _*don't *_like. Unless I'm the one doing the surprising, of course," Horto adds with a smile.

"Let's walk up to them as normally as possible until we are close enough to attack, shall we?" Horto says, indicating the drakes. "I can't say how those drakes have been trained, but we might be able to walk right up to them before we draw our weapons. What do you say?"


----------



## Sparky (Sep 8, 2008)

Ranver looks expectantly at Zarathas and Horto, the look becomes puzzled, then uncertain, "Uh... after you?"

OOC: Hold until after Z and H.


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 8, 2008)

"Very well, here we go."

[sblock=DM]
I'd like to walk up to the drakes and then charge them if I can. Can we move any more before taking our surprise actions, or is our move starting from where we are set up right now?
[/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Sep 8, 2008)

The steps leading up to the porch are rickety and steep. You will need to get a bit closer to charge, but not so much you reckon that the Guard Drakes will perceive you as a threat before hand.

[sblock=OOC]The gray squares are stairs and considered difficult terrain. It takes two squares of movement to enter a square of difficult terrain. Characters with a speed of 6 can charge from the end of the alley. Characters with a speed of 5 will need to go around the block and charge from the corner of the wall surrounding the overgrown garden across the street.

Zarathas and Horto, which drakes are you each planning to charge? Ranver, are you participating in the charge, hanging back, attacking from range or tailing Zarathas and Horto? Jorje, are you hanging back, moving closer or attaking?

Charlotte and Varilar, to get into a place where you can attack the drakes from range or charge you'll need to move a couple of squares to the right at the least. What are you planning to do? [/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 8, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]
Given Horto's impulsive nature I'd think him apt to charge at the closest drake.
[/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Sep 8, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]







nerdytenor said:


> [sblock=OOC]
> Given Horto's impulsive nature I'd think him apt to charge at the closest drake.
> [/sblock]



I've moved Horto into position on the grid. Go ahead and make your attack. The guard drake's AC defense is 15. Please describe. 
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 8, 2008)

Horto takes a deep breath and gives a small anticipatory smile at the action to follow. He charges up the stairs, uttering a cry more appropriate to a drunken ball than a field of battle. He slices at the drake with several quick strokes of his sword arm, and then elbows it in the side for good measure. "Owww! Scaly bastards!" he says, rubbing his elbow.

[sblock=OOC]
Critical on my first attack for 14 damage (disregard dmg roll).
Must be a good omen. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 8, 2008)

Varilar crouched, silently watching the impulsive human make his way toward the stairs.  Even as Horto charged, Varilar was busy guessing what the reaction would be, and determining his best course.  He finally moves a step closer to the edge of the bulding, drawing his sword and peering carefully around the corner.  

[sblock=ooc] Varilar is going to let Horto and company start things off, the better to get the drop on the halflings in the building. [/sblock]


----------



## Sparky (Sep 8, 2008)

Ranver turns to say, "Stay safe!" to Little Tatiana as he shuffles after Horto and Zarathas. Though he can't use it, he wears the small shield on his arm, the Eye of Ioun is carved and painted on its surface, an effort of Ranver's training. Though the work was far from good, he was rather proud of the thing and its weight on his arm was comforting.

He hefts the spear and moves in, thrusting in the direction of the nearest drake. He regrets the need to take the creatures' lives, but the Helen's Reach itself was at stake. The burden of that thought makes the normally inquisitive and puckish cleric very grim indeed.

_The eye of the Goddess sees all._

_The Eye of the Goddess Sees All._

The words repeat over and over in his head, the line of text he'd been required to write and then and then recite for endless hours. The black script stands clear in his mind's eye. And then the ink changes. Begins to burn with a golden light. _The Eye of the Goddess Sees All._ The words seem to lift from the page and the light grows brighter.

Ranver shuts his eyes and opens them, for a moment they blaze gloden with the might of the young man's zeal. He shouts, his normally quiet, thoughtful tones larger... grander, *"The Eye of the Goddess Sees All!"*

Ranver's eyes go wide at the power he's calling. He flinches as the bolt of his faith leaps from they symbol around his neck, down his arm and spear, then off the outstretched spear tip. The bolt flies the distance to the drake and strikes harmlessly in a shower of firefly sparks. The strength of his faith unable to endure the depth of his surprise.

[sblock=OOC]OOC: 
Move: From to I28 to N26
Standard: Attack Drake at S23, Lance of Faith.[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Sep 8, 2008)

Charlie will also wait until the thieves come out and then missile from afar.


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 9, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]
I forgot - I mark the drake (combat challenge). (Let's see how many times I forget this...)
[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 9, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Z' will attack the one that's a bit further back.[/sblock]

_These are just guard-animals, the blame is not theirs._ Zarathas thinks as he charges up the stairs, past the first one and to his horror scrathes the sword on the flagstones while trying to hit the Drake with an upswing.

[sblock=OOC2]Attack & Damage (1d20+6=7, 1d8+4=11) 
Natural 1 on attack roll [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 9, 2008)

Jorje summons a missle of magic force and hurls it at the same drake that Horto hit. Then he moves a bit nearer...

[sblock=OOC]
Assuming target is still alife:
Magic Missle (vs Reflex) (1d20+4=19, 2d4+4=6) hits a 19 for 6 damage.
Movement to come into the 10 squares reach next round.

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Jorje
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 17 Normal Vision
*AC* 16 *Fortitude* 13 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 15
*Hit Points*: 24 / 24 *Bloodied*: 12
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 6 *Surges per day*: 8 / 8
*Encounter Powers*: Grasping Shadows
*Daily Powers*: Phantom Chasm

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Sep 9, 2008)

The calm after the storm is torn asunder as our heroes fall upon the porch like storm waves on a beach.

Horto and Zarathas charge the Guard Drakes, leaping up the rickety steps and swinging mightily at the unprepared beasts. Horto's blows strike true, cutting several large gashes in the drakes shoulders and back. Howling in pain, the Guard Drake flinches and then gathers itself, its sharp fangs bared and a growl of anger rising from its chest. Zarathas fares more poorly, missing the other Drake entirely and nearly lodging his sword in the wood of the steps.

Ranver follows shortly behind, staying back from the fracas on the porch but summoning his faith and shaping it into a brilliant bolt of light. It leaps the space between the tip of his spear and his target with a sharp *CRACK!!* At the last moment the bolt goes astray, charring a pit into the support column next to this target.

From the alley, the muttering of incantations can be heard as Jorje conjures a roiling cloud of bruise colored shards of shade. Over the outstretched palm of one hand, the shards shiver and shake as they dance around one another. With the other hand he compresses the cloud, pushing its pieces inward until they form a single dully shimmering ball of shadow. Thrusting his hands violently forward while simultaneously speaking the word of power that ends the spell, the orb of purplish shade streaks forth and strikes the Drake across the muzzle. The beast yowls in pain and shakes its head as if trying to clear its vision.

In the shadows, Varilar can see the battle on the porch and waits for the right moment to strike. Behind him, Charlotte does the same.

Inside the building, the sounds of the dice game suddenly cease. Then, cries ring out and the din of confusion sounds as the three Haflings gird themselves for battle. One of them shouts, "Percy!! We got trouble out front!!"

[sblock=OOC]We're at the top of the first round. Charlotte and Varilar, are you going to go now, ready actions or delay your initiative until after the haflings? 

Varilar, if you intend to stay hidden you will need to roll a stealth check. Now that we're in combat you can't take 10 any longer.

What's Ranver going to do?[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 9, 2008)

Varilar feels his blood start to surge as the battle is joined.  He resists the urge to jump out and help Horto bring down the drake, knowing that waiting will put him in a better position.  Instead, he presses himself against the wall, hoping to remain hidden long enough to catch one of the halflings by surprise.

[sblock=ooc] Delaying until after the halflings.  I was hoping to be in square M21, so that I would have cover, but still be able to see the action.  Stealth 21, without any bonus for cover. [/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Sep 9, 2008)

Charlie listens to the screams and clashes of the fight on the verandah, her nerves screwed tight awaiting her moment. Staying as quiet as possible she glances once more through the cracks in the boarded up window [sblock=Stealth]17: Roll Lookup [/sblock]

"Hm! I wonder how solid this old boarded-up window is? How easy would it be to crash through it I wonder?" She mused to herself in a soundless query.
[sblock=OOC]Perception 17: Roll Lookup[/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Sep 10, 2008)

Varilar flattens himself against the wall so as to be as unobtrusive as possible. As pre-occupied as the Drakes are with the frontal assault, a sidelong glance here and there indicates they are aware of his presence. So much for sneaking up on them. But will the haflings see him when they charge through the door? That's the real question.

Though the din of battle is close, Charlotte heeds it not as she carefully leans in to study the boarded up window. Can it be bashed in so as to create a second front? Looking at the rotten boards fastened to the equally rotten frame with rusty nails, she reckons it wouldn't take more than a solid whack or two to knock the boards off. But then what? She'd be smack in the middle of three well armed haflings.

[sblock=OOC]To break the boards will require that they be reduced to "zero hit points." The boards can be attacked with a Strength Check, a basic attack or an at-will attack.

Then there's the matter of getting through the window. A successful skill check will Charlotte to do it as part of a single move action. Otherwise, getting through the window is a move action by itself.[/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Sep 10, 2008)

The face of Horto's drake drips blood. In the stark shadows cast by the oil lamp directly behind the creature, it's impossible to see the color of its blood. 

It prepares to lunge for the fighter's neck . . .

[sblock=Horto]My bad. I implied in an earlier post that I was expecting Ranver to go next. I think I was looking at an old file. Horto is next in the initiative count, not Ranver. Do your worst. [/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 10, 2008)

"Hey, nice fireworks back there," Horto hollers behind him appreciatively.
"Let's see if we can't let this other spiny fellow join in the fun," he says, glancing at the second drake. "He looks positively grumpy." Horto swings his sword at the drake he hit before, and allows the force of his swing to carry his blade towards the second creature in a graceful arc. Unfortunately, his swing misses both targets. "Well, at least it looked good... Didn't it?"

[sblock=OOC]
Cleave just missed.
I mark the drake I hit last turn. No move.

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Horto Dandorin
*Init +2 Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 12 Normal Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 17 *Reflex* 14 *Will* 13
*Hit Points*: 32 / 32 *Bloodied*: 16
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 8 *Surges per day*: 10 / 10
*Encounter Powers*: Covering Attack
*Daily Powers*: Villain's Menace
 [/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Sep 10, 2008)

From her vantage point, Charlotte can see the haflings stand up as one and move towards the door. Surprise and shock are gone now, replaced by grim determination. They exchange a couple of meaningful glances at one another but remain otherwise silent. Together they move to the doorway and draw their daggers, but for some reason choose not to engage.

It is as if they are waiting for something . . .

[sblock=Varilar]Your turn. Should'a pointed that out when I posted this last night.

Zarathas and Ranver go after him.

Then Enemy One and finally Jorje.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 10, 2008)

Jorje advances towarg the action, summoning spectral shaows that try to attack and distract the drake Horto is fighting.

[sblock=OOC]
I'm unable to locate the map at the moment...

Assuming target is still alife:

Move: To get the drake in my 10 squares reach
Illusory ambush (hit vs Will, damage) (1d20+4=13, 1d6+5=8), if it hits, the drake also suffers -2 to attack

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Jorje
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 17 Normal Vision
*AC* 16 *Fortitude* 13 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 15
*Hit Points*: 24 / 24 *Bloodied*: 12
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 6 *Surges per day*: 8 / 8
*Encounter Powers*: Grasping Shadows
*Daily Powers*: Phantom Chasm

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 10, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Is it possible for Z' to move through Horto's square and then diagonally to T23 and down to U23? I guess this will yeld me to opportunity attacks but sets me to a perfect position to Breath.[/sblock]


----------



## Sparky (Sep 10, 2008)

Ranver takes a shuddering shaky breath in the wake of divine power. He shakes his head to clear it and tries again, this time in draconic, _Maybe it would affect the drakes better..._

More controlled and even his voice peals out, "The Eye of the Goddess Sees All!"

_Stop thinking so much! _He grits his teeth as as the bolt leaps wide again. His eyes track its path and he notes the two halfings in the doorway. 

"In the doorway!" He gestures with his spear, wondering bemused who might actually be looking at him.

[sblock=ooc]
Minor: None
Move: None
Standard: Lance of Faith
Free: Shout a warning[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 10, 2008)

With one of the halflings stepping between him and the action, Varilar decides it's time to strike.  He steps forward quietly, still hoping to catch the small enemy by surprise.

[sblock=ooc] Move Action: Move to O22.
Standard Action: Riposte Strike the halfling in P23, hits AC 24 for 8 damage, and 7 more from SA 
If it hits, and he attacks me before my next turn, I get a riposte strike at +5 for 1d6+2 damage (you can roll for me, Helium). [/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Sep 10, 2008)

The hafling's eyes widen in surprise as Varilar swiftly steps from the shadows and thrusts the point of his short sword between the little thief's ribs. He grunts in surprise and shock and looks down at his wound, already weeping a fair amount of blood. He turns towards Varilar and grimaces while flipping his dagger end to end a few times as if considering his options.

[sblock=Varilar]The hafling thief kindly granted you combat advantage for that standard action. He has subsequently taken it back. [/sblock]

[sblock=Zarathas]Moving to that square will provoke two opportunity attacks, one from each drake. Please let me know if this is what you want to do.[/sblock]

[sblock=Horto]If Zarathas provokes OA's, you'll get to lay down the smack on one of the Drakes in the form of a basic attack. You pick which one. That'll use up your one immediate interrupt for the round, though.[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]Now that it matters, please note that any square that is visible but "gray" is dimly lit. Anything in a dimly lit square has concealment against creatures that do not have low-light or darkvision. A -2 penalty applies to any melee or ranged attack made against a target with concealment.[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 10, 2008)

[sblock=DM]
I'll swing at the northernmost drake if it comes up - you can roll it (1d20+8 vs AC, 1d8+4 dmg)
[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Sep 11, 2008)

Suspicious of the halflings comparative inaction Charlie decides to delay acting for a moment or two. The thieves are obviously waiting for their elven companion to show up to help them out. The question is from where?

Will he arrive in the room? Or will he come round the building from the rear?

Charlie decides to stand very close to the window, in the shadows, and be prepared for either eventuality, although she has a sneaking suspicion that the elf will come around the building.

[sblock=Stealth]roll 21: Roll Lookup[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 11, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Yeah, I'll move to U23 taking those opportunity attacks, and then use Dragon Breath to cover R-T 21-23 getting the halflings in the doorway and one of the drakes.
Breath (1d20+5=16 vs Ref, 1d6+2=3 Cold) Hopelessly doing minimum damage.[/sblock]

Seeing the halflings enter and hesitating Z' grins and ducks low under Horto's arm, between the drakes and tumbles to the porch, knowing very well that the drakes have easy time biting him. Getting back up the inhale he takes is clearly audible and frozen "steam" can bee seen gathering in his nostrils. Then a frozen hell breaks loose as he releases a blast freezing energy engulfing two of the halflings and one of the drakes in it, barely leaving Horto out.


----------



## helium3 (Sep 11, 2008)

As the Dragonborn passes through the drakes, he is forced to let his guard down for a moment. Both creatures snap and bite, but only one is able to gain purchase on the Paladin's flesh.

Horto returns the favor, slicing off a chunk of the creature's hide with his blade.

[sblock=Zarathas]One guard drake misses, but the other hits and does 14 points of damage.[/sblock]

[sblock=Horto]Horto's basic attack hits and does 6 points of damage.[/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Sep 11, 2008)

Having withstood the onslaught, both guard drakes now lunge out at their foes, snapping wildly. The beast menacing Zarathas snaps at air as the Paladin deftly sidesteps it. Horto is not so lucky. The creature grabs onto and savages his forearm, whipping his head back and forth several times before letting go.

[sblock=Horto]It deals 15 points of damage with its bite.[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 11, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]How about that breath? Did it have any effect or did they all dodge it?[/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Sep 11, 2008)

The paladin's blast of freezing cold catches the guard drake and one of the hafling thieves within its frigid clutches. Sadly, the drake is still able to wriggle out of the way of most of the frigid air and shards of frozen condensation, but the hafling is not so lucky. He takes the full force of the blast in his chest.

[sblock=OOC]The first guard drake that everyone's been smacking on was bloodied after Zarathas' attack with his breath weapon.

When I re-rolled the attacks for the haflings, I critted with one and missed with the other.[/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Sep 11, 2008)

The wizard's conjured cloud of spectral bats swirls about Horto's drake, distracting the beast and sapping its will to fight with confusion.

Charlotte patiently waits in the shadows for the supposed Elf to come around the corner of the building. He doesn't, near as she can tell.

[sblock=Charlotte]Your turn.[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Sep 11, 2008)

Charlotte desperately tries to sort out just exactly what is happening, and where that elf might be, but the darkness around her is just too dark and the noise of the battle around the corner just adds to her confusion.

[sblock=perception]Natural 1 rolled for perception!![/sblock]

A feeling like claustrophobia descends upon her.  The breath catches in her throat and a hot flush rushes to her face and neck.  She can feel the sweat upon her hands as she tries to draw a weapon.  The flight instinct is strong within her but she tries hard to breath evenly and recover her composure.

She pushes back against the balustrade and tries to will herself into crashing through the barricaded window.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 12, 2008)

_What are they waiting for?_ He looks around into the surrounding alley ways and glances at the building. The drakes alternate between savaging his friends and the prayers of healing leap into his mind, the golden ribbon of the prayer's words already flowing freely. This was a prayer he knew, one that he'd performed before. The power flows through him, his knowledge of anatomy and his compassion aggregate into a powerful blessing of restoration.

He turns his attention to the drakes again. _Third time's the charm, right?_ He stabs the spear toward the nearer drake, "The Eye of the Goddess Sees All!"

_But apparently *I'm* blind._

He grits his teeth hopes for the unfolding melee to go smoothly despite his failures to harness the power of his investiture.

[sblock=ooc]Minor: Healing Word on the more injured between Zarathas and Horto
Move: None
Standard: Lance of Faith Attack and Damage - 11 and 9[/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Sep 12, 2008)

The guard drake in front of Horto is bloodied, but not yet teetering in the brink of death. Unless the fates turn against it in every way, it will have another chance to sink its vicious teeth into his flesh.

The other drake, the one menacing Zarathas, has yet to be touched. Who knows what untold savagery it will yet unleash.

And the hafling thieves, they have yet to reveal themselves to be either weaklings that fall at the merest touch of a blade or titans of battle, girded for treacherous warfare.

And where's that Elf. Has anyone seen that Elf?

[sblock=OOC]Top o' the round folks. Horto's first.

I assume that the action described by Ranver is what happens if nothing major happens between now and his turn?[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 12, 2008)

"Blasted thing!" Horto cries, momentarily rattled by the vicious bite on his arm. His battle-smirk is quick to return, however. "Let's see what you think of *this*!" Horto plunges his sword deep into the scaly flesh of the beast, pulls it out, and buries it in the other beast without turning to face it. "Ha ha!"

[sblock=OOC]
Cleave hits - 8 damage on bloodied drake, 4 damage other drake. I mark the bloodied one. No move (or minor)

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Horto Dandorin
*Init +2 Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 12 Normal Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 17 *Reflex* 14 *Will* 13
*Hit Points*: 17 / 32 *Bloodied*: 16
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 8 *Surges per day*: 10 / 10
*Encounter Powers*: Covering Attack
*Daily Powers*: Villain's Menace
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Sep 12, 2008)

Wicked grins splitting their dirt smudged faces, the Thieves unleash in a dizzying flurry of acrobatic prowess.

One of the Haflings in the doorway dashes to the northwest, sticking Horto in the ribs on the way. His movements are too quick to allow the Fighter to land a retaliatory blow. He nimbly cartwheels over the railing and falls the ten feet to the ground below. His descent is controlled and when he lands in a crouch, it's clear the fall was intentional and did him no harm. Jumping up, he scurries over to the foot of the stairs, now menacing the stalwart Fighter from the opposite side as before.

Likewise, the other flicks past Zarathas, momentarily flanking him and landing a well placed stab. He is simply too agile an opponent to find an exploitable weakness in the brief moments when he lets his guard down. He moves past the Paladin and steps further to the south, deeper into the shadows.

The third hafling, adjacent to Varilar, also sticks his knife into the Elven Rogue. It's clear that he's having some difficulty seeing his opponent in the shadows, but not enough to matter this time. His slice is followed by a series of nimble back flips that take him out of the reach of all but the Elf's Riposte and back into the room. Sadly, the timing of Varilar's riposte is off by a fraction of a second, barely missing the Hafling as he retreats.

Will Varilar give chase or will he pursue a different strategy?

[sblock=OOC]The haflings all used a power that allows them to move and attack as part of the same standard action. It also prevents them from provoking OA's from their target when they move away.[/sblock]

[sblock=Horto]5 points of damage. The hafling made a skill check to pass through the railing as part of a move and then another skill check to jump down ten feet and negate the damage taken.[/sblock]

[sblock=Zarathas]7 points of damage from the regular attack and the extra from having combat advantage when he flanked you.[/sblock]

[sblock=Varilar]5 points of damage from the attack. His special attack power did not prevent the use of your riposte. After that, it's your turn.[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 12, 2008)

Z' roars at the halfling passing him and for a split second considers following him, but that would leave Horto in too tight spot. So instead he strikes the Drake and his success reimbuses him with confidence. And another roar bolsters it even more.

[sblock=OOC]Bolstering strike & damage (1d20+6=21, 1d8+4=12)
(IC is making up for my previous minimum damage. This time max )

-Standard action= Bolstering strike. Gain 2 temp HP. I'll mark the drake
-Use AP, Standard action= Second Wind, use Healing Surge
-Move=None
-Minor=None

AC: 19; Fort: 15; Ref: 12
Will: 14; Init: -1; Spd: 5

Hit Points: 19/29 Bloodied: 14
Healing Surge: 9 Per Day: 11/12[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 12, 2008)

Grimacing in pain, Varilar moves in to assist the others in finishing the drakes.  Clearly he would be unable to prevent the halflings from positioning themselves to find weak points in his allies' defenses, but maybe he can help by staying closer.  He carefully approaches the the wounded drake and attempts to drive his sword into the creature's flank.  Unfortunately, he is so worried about the lizard's jaws that his thrust is utterly ineffective.
[sblock=ooc] Move Action: move to R23
Standard Action: Piercing Strike vs. drake, nat 1 for a miss.
Minor Action: none[/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Sep 12, 2008)

Our heroes concentrate their attacks on the Guard Drakes. Only Zarathas is able to penetrate the tough and scaly hide of the beasts, wounding one deeply with a strike that nearly sends the creature to its knees. As the sparks from yet another near miss by Ranver are sputtering into oblivion, the cool and soothing tones of his Healing Word suffuses the area.

As the ringing of the Healing Word fades into the ether, the onslaught of the guard drakes is renewed. The drake on Horto delivers another gnashing bite with its cruel teeth. The other's attack against the Paladin fails to find purchase this time.

All eyes are on the wizard now. What will he do?

[sblock=OOC]Horto or Zarathas received that healing word, depending on whoever was more wounded when Ranver had his turn.[/sblock]

[sblock=Horto]11 more damage from the guard drake's bite.[/sblock]

[sblock=Jorje]I took into account the -2 to the guard drake's attack from _illusory ambush_ last round. It is now your turn.[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 12, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]
Horto was more wounded, so he gets healing word for 8+10 = 18hp healed.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 12, 2008)

Jorje continious to draw stuff of the nightmare realm, summoning formless spectral shadows again, this time against the nearest halfling.

[sblock=OOC]
No movement
Illusory Ambush vs R27 (1d20+4=21, 1d6+5=10) -2 on next attack.

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Jorje
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 17 Normal Vision
*AC* 16 *Fortitude* 13 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 15
*Hit Points*: 24 / 24 *Bloodied*: 12
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 6 *Surges per day*: 8 / 8
*Encounter Powers*: Grasping Shadows
*Daily Powers*: Phantom Chasm

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Sep 12, 2008)

The flock of shades breaks away from the guard drake and pours towards the hapless hafling at the foot of the steps up to the porch. He beats at them ineffectually and screams in terror, "Get 'em off! Get 'em OFF!!"

[sblock=Charlotte]Still no elf. Your turn![/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Sep 13, 2008)

Charlotte gulps down a whimper of fear. Of her many adventures none had been as dangerous as this and she was now pondering the wisdom of getting involved.

Almost she turns and flees but the sounds of her friends battling at the front of the building sway her decision.

Without pausing for more thought she hurtles at the boarded-up window expertly using her momentum as well as slashing with her dagger as she does so. 

[sblock=OOC]All later events can be deleted if this bit fails!!
Standard Action: move to window and hit it: 
Deft strike vs boarded up window (1d20+4=22)(includes move to window)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1729242/
Damage to window =7
[URL]http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1729252/[/URL][/sblock]
Charlie's lithe body arcs through the window as she rolls adroitly and comes up into a fighting crouch.
[sblock=OOC]Move action = acrobatic stunt; [/sblock][sblock=OOC]tumbling roll to dive through smashed window; (1d20+11=19)
[URL]http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1729271/[/URL][/sblock]
As she rears up, her dagger flashes from her hand towards the startled (?)halfling inside the room.
[sblock=OOC]Action Point spent to attack with Sly Flourish; attack roll 22 vs AC
Roll Lookup 
Damage 2+4+3 = 7
Roll Lookup [/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Sep 13, 2008)

With a splintering clatter, the rotten boards covering the window give way and Charlotte crashes into the room. Having expected the boards to give way with a single backhanded swipe of her fist and dagger, she is thrown somewhat off balance when they don't. It is the full force of her weight impacting the boards that finishes the job, but she comes down hard in a pile of wooden splinters and rusty nails. Then, quick as a blink she's up on her feet and a dagger flies out with a flick of her wrist, burying itself to the hilt in the soft flesh of the Hafling Thief's left armpit. Even with the dagger blocking most of the wound, he begins to leak copious amounts of blood.

[sblock=Charlotte]Success but you take three damage from your brief roll in the pile of splintered wood and rusty nails. You didn't do quite enough damage with the Deft Strike alone to break the boards, but I figured your body smashing into the window would be enough to finish it off.

Since it was technically a failure, I dealt the extra damage needed to break the boards to Charlotte as well. The acrobatics check covered you doing a sort of funky "use my momentum to jump up from prone" stunt. Is that cool? If not, we can proceed from the point where you attack and hit but don't do enough damage to break the boards.[/sblock]

[sblock=Horto]Top of the round and your turn.[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 13, 2008)

"I tire of this pesky drake. Varliar, help me take it down!" Horto slips deftly into flanking position. "Never much enjoyed fighting animals," Horto says to no one in particular, while slashing at the bloody drake in front of him. "They just can't appreciate my witty repartee!" With this last word, he spins and takes a  piece of scaly flash off of the drake behind him.

[sblock=OOC]
Shift one square to SW to flank drake with Varilar.
Cleave the bloodied drake - hits for 12 damage, the other drake takes four damage. Bloodied drake is marked.
[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
Horto Dandorin
*Init +2 Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 12 Normal Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 17 *Reflex* 14 *Will* 13
*Hit Points*: 19 / 32 *Bloodied*: 16
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 8 *Surges per day*: 9 / 10
*Encounter Powers*: Covering Attack
*Daily Powers*: Villain's Menace
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Sep 13, 2008)

"You'd better talk to me, my lad. Your operation is goin' down so you'd better save yerself and tell us what's goin' on."

Charlie whipped a throwing star from the sheath on her tunic and prepared to attack if necessary.

[sblock=OOC]I'm OK with the manoeuvre as posted - you're right it looks kinda cool![/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Sep 13, 2008)

With a final hissing yelp, the guard drake falls under Horto's onslaught of blows.

Their eyes filled with malice, the Hafling Thieves work their bloody mischief once more. The one south of Zarathas moves into a flanking position with the guard drake, strikes and then nimbly tumbles away again. The Hafling on the ground bounds up the porch steps, the cloud of phantasms still circling around him, and takes a futile swipe at Horto. He cartwheels back down the way he came, denying the fighter a chance to retaliate but leaving Varilar wide open to do so. The third hafling, pale at the loss of blood, tosses a dagger in Charlotte's direction and then scoots off down the hall yelling "Boss!! Boss!! Boss!!"

[sblock=Zarathas]10 points of damage from the Hafling Thief and no OA as it leaves the square you threaten.[/sblock]

[sblock=Charlotte]5 points of damage from the Hafling Thief.[/sblock]

[sblock=Varilar]You may make an OA against the Hafling Thief and then it's your turn.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 14, 2008)

Varilar smiles in grim satisfaction as his sword pierces the flesh of the tumbling halfling.  
[sblock=ooc] opportunity attack hits AC 22 for 6 damage[/sblock]

He then moves in beside Zarathas and attempts to pierce the drake's scales with his sword.  One down, he says.  Let's see if we can finish off this second one.

[sblock=ooc] Move Action: shift 1 square south
Standard Action: Piercing strike vs. remaining drake, hits Ref 17 for 7 damage. [/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Sep 14, 2008)

Varilar smiles as he imagines the grim satisfaction he will feel as his sword pierces the flesh of the tumbling Hafling. Haflings being the lucky sods that they are, doing so won't be as easy as he imagines.

[sblock=Varilar]Varilar, meet Second Chance. Second Chance, meet Varilar.

Roll that attack again and use the new result. The damage roll remains the same, however.[/sblock]
The guard drake isn't as lucky. It screeches in pain and rage as the Elven Rogue's blade pierces its hide.

[sblock=OOC]The guard drake is bloodied.[/sblock]
[sblock=Zarathas]Your turn.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 15, 2008)

[sblock=ooc] opp attack reroll hits ac 14 for 6 damage [/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Sep 15, 2008)

Alas, the hafling's luck prevails and Varilar misses.


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 16, 2008)

[sblock=DM]
How many HP does Zarathas have right now?
[/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Sep 16, 2008)

[sblock=Player] Don't know off the top of my head but can certainly be back calculated if necessary.[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 16, 2008)

[sblock=nerdytenor & helium]9. I'm bloodied. Which is why it took me so long to state my actions. Had to check if I remembered correctly what Dragonborn Fury does.[/sblock]
The halfling harassing him makes Z's blood boil and with anger he strikes at the remaining drake.
[sblock=OOC]I rolled this already yesterday, but then remembered the Dragonborn Fury and had to check it. So the attack roll is actually 16 since I forgot to add the +1 originally. And the total damage is 14 as I'll use Holy Strike so it takes 2 more damage since I marked it last round.
Attack & Damage (1d20+6=15, 1d8+4=12)

AC: 19; Fort: 15; Ref: 12
Will: 14; Init: -1; Spd: 5

Hit Points: 9/29 Bloodied: 14
Healing Surge: 9 Per Day: 11/12[/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Sep 16, 2008)

The guard drake shrieks in pain as the Paladin's blade strikes true. Copious quantities of draconic blood flow freely from numerous wounds in its hide. Still, it remains on its feet, but not for much longer.

[sblock=Ranver]It's your turn now.[/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Sep 17, 2008)

Once more, Ranver calls up on his faith to deliver some terrible smiting upon the Guard Drakes. For good measure, he throws in a quick prayer to Avandra at the end. In either case, something goes right this time and the brilliant burst of light strikes true, arcing directly from the tip of his outstretched spear to the muzzle of the drake. He shouts out to Horto, "Take it down!!"

He takes a few steps closer and then calls upon the power of his goddess once more. His voice rings out, calling upon her to bolster Zarathas' determination to prevail.

[sblock=Roll](Standard) Lance of Faith; 23 vs. Reflex; 6 damage; Roll Lookup.
(Move) Move to P28.
(Minor) Healing Word; Roll Lookup.[/sblock]

[sblock=Horto]You gain a +2 power bonus to your next attack roll against the Guard Drake.[/sblock]

[sblock=Zarathas]Use a healing surge and add 10 extra points of healing to it. I rolled well!![/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Sep 17, 2008)

Near death, the remaining guard drake lashes out wildly in the direction of Zarathas, its teeth snapping closed on empty air.

[sblock=Jorje]Your turn! Sorry for the slow down over the last few days. Hopefully we can build up momentum again.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 17, 2008)

Jorje continious his concentration, but the halfling escapes the formless spectral shadows.

[sblock=OOC]
movement: 2 squares down (K 30)
Illusory Ambush vs S 26 (1d20+4=9, 1d6+5=8) -2 on next attack.

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Jorje
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 17 Normal Vision
*AC* 16 *Fortitude* 13 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 15
*Hit Points*: 24 / 24 *Bloodied*: 12
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 6 *Surges per day*: 8 / 8
*Encounter Powers*: Grasping Shadows
*Daily Powers*: Phantom Chasm

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Sep 18, 2008)

The long missing Elf finally makes his appearance. He creeps past the window Charlotte's standing next to and pads down the alley. Grimly, he takes long and careful aim at the wizard standing near the mouth of the other alley. He let's the arrow fly and it streaks to its target, smacking the illusionist squarely in the side and embedding itself deeply in his flesh.

[sblock=Jorje]11 points of damage. Critical hit on that one. Didn't matter since I rolled max damage anyway.[/sblock]

[sblock=Charlotte]Your turn.[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Sep 19, 2008)

Charlie starts after the fleeing halfling. 

"Oh no you don't me dear!" as she launched her readied shuriken in a blinding blur towards the fleeing halfling.

[sblock=OOC] Sly Flourish at-will attack but probably a miss. I rolled 11 +2 combat advantage = 13; in the unlikely event that I did hit damage was 12! Roll Lookup [/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]BTW did Charle get any indication of the passing elf? Personally I doubt it - but you never know![/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Sep 19, 2008)

The tiny star of steel whistles past the fleeing hafling, burying itself deep in the pitted plaster of the old building's walls.

As for the elven archer, Charlotte can see him out of the corner of her eye. The string on his bow still thrums with the release of the arrow now buried in her compatriot's flesh.

Now that she knows where he is, she realizes that she had seen him move down the alley. The thing was, he was so well camouflaged at the time that she hadn't realized what she was seeing. But now, in hindsight, she can see how she was fooled.

[sblock=Horto]Your turn.[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 19, 2008)

"Time to meet your buddy in drake heaven, if there is such a thing." Horto slashes mercilessly at the beast, although he seems not to be enjoying it much. "Stupid thing."

[sblock=If drake dies]
With the drake dead, Horto looks around, his eyes lighting up at the sight of the nearby halfling. "Time to make some new friends!" he says, strutting down the steps with unnecessary bravado, sword at the ready.
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]
Reaping strike hits for 8 damage.
If drake dies, move two squares diagonally NE to end up one square NW of halfling.
[/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Sep 19, 2008)

With a screech the last guard drake falls to wooden floor of the porch in a gurgling heap. The thief in the darkness south of Zarathas shrieks, "NOOOO!!!" and rushes at Zarathas, slicing him with his dagger. He fixes Horto with a glare, then turns and nimbly flips himself over the railing to his right. He falls the distance to the ground below and lands gracefully in the manner of the other hafling's earlier maneuver.

The cloud of shadowy wisps disperses and the other thief lashes out at Horto, slicing several deep cuts into the fighters sword arm before stepping backwards off the steps and into the shadows to the south.

The sound of the third hafling fades as he flees though he calls out, "I'm hurt real bad Boss!!"

[sblock=Zarathas]Hafling moves up and then attacks with Mobile Melee Attack (26 vs. AC) and 5 damage. Then moves (no OA) and makes two medium difficulty acrobatics checks, the first to handle vaulting over the railing and the second to absorb any falling damage taken from jumping off the porch.[/sblock]

[sblock=Horto]Hafling attacks with Mobile Melee Attack (22 vs. AC) and 6 damage. Then moves (no OA ) two squares and then moves more with another move to the position shown.[/sblock]

[sblock=Jorje]Illusory Ambush does not confer the -2 penalty to attack unless you hit. The last hit's -2 penalty to attack went away at the beginning of your last turn.[/sblock]

[sblock=Charlotte]I noticed you didn't take a move on your last turn. Would you like to have done so? Same with any minor actions you may have wanted to take.[/sblock]

[sblock=Varilar]Your turn.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 19, 2008)

Varilar looks at his companions and says, You three can handle the haflings.  I will attempt to save the wizard.  He then moves swiftly across the balcony and attempts to vault to the ground below, driving his dagger past the other elf's defenses.

[sblock=ooc] Move Action: move to K23, vaulting the railing and absorbing the shock of the drop.  Acrobatics checks to mimic the halflings, 13 and 17
Standard Action: Piercing Strike vs. elf, Crit! for 8 damage, if he even gets to attack. [/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Sep 19, 2008)

The elven rogue shouts instructions at his compatriots and races up the porch towards the imperiled Wizard. He attempts a graceful one handed vault over the railing but misjudges the maneuver and lands squarely with one leg on either side of the wooden beam.

[sblock=Varilar]Failed the initial acrobatics check so you can't leave the square that contains the railing as part of a move. You can get over the railing without making a check by using an entire move just to do that or you can attempt the acrobatics check again to do it as part of a move. To do either you will need to convert your standard to a move. Or you can use your standard action to do something else. You still have a minor action as well.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 19, 2008)

[sblock=ooc] I only have one ranged attack, so I would be tempted to use Trick Strike vs. the elf from that railing, throwing the dagger Varilar is already holding.  However, I would hate to take advantage of knowing it was a crit, so I'll reroll, hits AC 14 for 9 damage, and slide him one square SE.  If it's a miss (probably), I still get to slide him any time I hit him throughout the combat. [/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Sep 19, 2008)

Charlie curses as her star misses the target.  As he does so she catches just the briefest glimpse of the elf leader.  Decision time!

Barely a second goes by before she opts to follow her wounded prey.   From the sound of things the drakes are finished now so there should be enough folk outside to deal with the elf.

That decided she hurries after the halfling trying to keep him in sight and readying another star as she goes.


----------



## helium3 (Sep 19, 2008)

Chasing after the hafling thief, Charlie sees him dart to the left around a corner. From his footsteps, she can tell he's just barely out of sight.

In desperation, Varilar chucks a dagger at the Elven Archer but his throw misses by just a hair's breadth. None the less, he can tell that the Elf Archer has been seriously thrown off balance by his near brush with death.

[sblock=Zarathas]Your turn.[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 19, 2008)

helium3 said:


> [sblock=Zarathas]Your turn.[/sblock]



[sblock=OOC]Agh, bad timing. Weekend not good. No time to make decision right now, I'll try to post tomorrow. But I can't promise I can make it. If I haven't posted in 24 hours from now, just NPC Z'. Use At Wills.[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 22, 2008)

Z's combat attuned senses have registered somewhere along the fight that there's someone harassing Jorje. The halflings seem only a minor threat, so he rumbles down the stairs and runs to help the mage.

[sblock=OOC]I'm a bit loss on how to count movement in 4e. If I got it right, diagonal costs 2, and moving the stairs costs double. so moving diagonal on the stairs is 4? Well anyways, Z uses two move actions to get as close to Jorje as possible. I'll leave the counting to you helium [/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Sep 22, 2008)

The Dragonborn Paladin roars and runs down the stairs and towards the menacing Elven Archer.

[sblock=Ranver]Your turn.[/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Sep 22, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]I'm assuming that Ranver's still AFC for now.[/sblock]
Starting at battle joined on the previously quiet flank, Ranver moves closer to the Human Wizard and summons another arcing _Lance of Faith_. Even though the shadows cloaking the elf make him hard to see, the blinding arc of radiance strikes true, boring a sizzling hole in Elf's chest.

[sblock=Roll]Critted on the attack against the Elf's reflex defense. Max damage is 12.[/sblock]
[sblock=Zarathas]You have a +2 power bonus to your next attack against the Elf Archer.[/sblock]
[sblock=Jorje]Your turn.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 22, 2008)

Jorje concentrates and uses his dark mind magic again...

[sblock=OOC]
Illusory Ambush vs Elf archer (1d20+4=17, 1d6+5=7)
Move 4 sq down

----

If I can revise my action, (think the old attack would have hit, no cheating)
Ijust saw the two halflings in a perfect position.

Revised:
Move 4 sq down

Graping shadows, centered on W 27 (hit both halflings (1d20+4=12, 1d20+4=5, 1d8+5=7)
Two misses. Your call if you allow me to change the action.


[sblock=Mini stat block]
Jorje
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 17 Normal Vision
*AC* 16 *Fortitude* 13 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 15
*Hit Points*: 24 / 24 *Bloodied*: 12
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 6 *Surges per day*: 8 / 8
*Encounter Powers*: Grasping Shadows
*Daily Powers*: Phantom Chasm

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Sep 24, 2008)

The suddenly conjured cloud of writhing shadows envelops the two Hafling Thieves, but they are nimbly able to avoid the clinging dimness.

The painful burn in his chest still smoking, the Elven Archer takes several quick steps forward and shifts his aim to Ranver. He lets loose another arrow that jumps the short distance to its target and buries itself in the Human Cleric's shoulder. 

[sblock=Ranver]24 vs. AC and 12 points of damage.[/sblock]
[sblock=Charlotte]Your turn.[/sblock]


----------



## Sparky (Sep 24, 2008)

The arrow sinks into Ranver's shoulder and for a moment everything seems silent, but for the roar of blood in his ears. The shield falls from his striken arm. His eyes widen and his face pales. Pain bleeds into the silence and the young cleric's arm feels aflame. Sound returns. His healing prayers spent, he clenches his jaw against the pain and swallows.

[sblock=OOC]Still here.[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Sep 24, 2008)

Catching a glimpse of the fleeing halfling (?) as he rounds a corner Charlotte spins her throwing star on a finger and launches it on a parabolic course almost around the same corner.
[sblock=OOC]SlyFlourish: 23 vs AC: Damage 10:[/sblock]

"I'd give up now if I were you, me lad. Yer mates are done for. Don't be a fool and join 'em."


----------



## helium3 (Sep 25, 2008)

Even with the cover provided as the Hafling Thief dives behind the corner Charlie's star strikes true. It sinks deep into his leg and she hears him cry out in pain.

[sblock=Charlie]You can't see him anymore but you still have a minor and a move action.[/sblock]
[sblock=Horto]Your turn too, since I don't think anything Charlie can do with a move and a minor will affect your decisions.[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 25, 2008)

Horto moves down the steps, eager to tangle with the halflings. With his wounds beginning to hurt, he decides to resist his natural instinct to charge, and instead takes a moment to catch his breath. He twirls his sword deftly, taunting the halflings.

"Anybody want a taste?"

[sblock=OOC]
Move 2 squares east and 2 north. Use second wind (gain 8 hp, +2 defenses till start of my next turn)

[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
Horto Dandorin
*Init +2 Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 12 Normal Vision
*AC* 18+2 *Fortitude* 17+2 *Reflex* 14+2 *Will* 13+2 (2nd wind)
*Hit Points*: 21 / 32 *Bloodied*: 16
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: used
*Healing Surge*: 8 *Surges per day*: 8 / 10
*Encounter Powers*: Covering Attack
*Daily Powers*: Villain's Menace
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 26, 2008)

Blasphemous defiler! Feel the wrath of the Platinum Lord! Z' roars as he rumbles to the elf and slides his blade through his guts.

[sblock=OOC]Radiant Smite (1d20+8=28, 2d8+6=9)

But that is natural 20 so it's crit and full damage right? So the damage just became 22. That was some luck. I rolled 1 over minimum damage but the attack roll was crit .[/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Sep 26, 2008)

Out in front of the house, the two haflings looked bemusedly at the swirling cloud of shadows, at each other and then shrug. They both fix Horto with a glare and as one scamper closer. Holding their daggers high they do a complex little duet, scampering in and out of the Fighter's space, their blades flashing with reflected light from the lamps inside. Despite their display of cunning knifework, both fail to penetrate Horto's defenses. Snarling at their failure, the lithe little acrobats disengage and move out of Horto's reach before he can do anything about it.

[sblock=Horto]The both missed. Good thing too. They would've done 23 points of damage if they had both hit.[/sblock]
Inside, Charlotte hears the pitiful thief get up with great difficulty and move further away. From the sound of it, he's dragging one of his legs. Then, she hears the sound of a door knob being rattled and then little fists banging on solid wood. The hafling cries out, "Boss!! Boss!! I'm cornered!! Let me in!!"

Out front, the battle reaches fever pitch. Closing on the Elf Archer, the Dragonborn Paladin belts out a stupendous war cry and then skewers the Elf through the gut. A burst of light courses up the length of the blade and then into the Archer. For a moment a flickering reddish light emanates from his gaping mouth. His hands spasm and the bow falls to the weed choked earth below. They grab the Paladin's blade tightly for a moment and then relax as the Archer's spark gutters and goes out. The corpse slowly slides free from the sword and crumples aside the bow.

Near Horto, one of the Haflings cries out, "Percy!! No!!"

[sblock=Varilar]Your turn.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 27, 2008)

Seeing the elf fall, Varilar moves back along the balcony to try to help Horto with the halflings.  He pauses for a moment to compose himself as he does so.

[sblock=ooc] Move Action: move to S24
Standard Action: Second Wind, bringing me back to full hp. [/sblock]

[sblock=combat stats]
AC 16 Fort 12 Ref 16 Will 11 +2 to all for second wind
HP 24/24 
Surges 7/7  second wind [x]
Elven Accuracy [], Torturous Strike [x]
Trick Strike [x] [/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Sep 28, 2008)

[sblock=Ranver]Your turn.[/sblock]


----------



## Sparky (Sep 28, 2008)

Ranver grits his teeth against the pain and resolves himself to a course of action. He lets his spear rest in the crook of his good arm and then closes the now-free hand around the shaft of the arrow where its head disappears. He closes his eyes tightly and bares his teeth reciting a silent prayer over and over and, in a swift, decisive movement... _pulls_. Shock renders the fresh pain in muted hues. Distant. He drops the arrow and puts pressure on the wound. The pain returns and Ranver opens his eyes and puts his head back.

Zarathas' righteous rage fells the archer that feathered Ranver's shoulder and the Cleric nods at the dragonborn warrior. Horto is menaced by the blasphemer's flashing blades and they dart away before Horto can do more than fend off their deadly assault.

Unsure if the wound is quite ready to be released, Ranver lets go anyway, catches up his spear and moves forward to stand with Horto. A Bahamite prayer comes to mind, _'I am the shield of the righteous.'_ 

[sblock=ooc]Minor: 'Juggle' spear from hand to crook of arm to hand
Standard: Second Wind, heals 6, +2 to Defenses
Move: To Q26[/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Sep 28, 2008)

The Priest of Ioun moves carefully to the south. He takes a position placing between Horto and the little menace to the south.

From inside the buliding everyone can hear the pathetic cries of the badly wounded thief and Charlotte's offer of mercy. The hafling to the south (who has not lost an ounce of blood or resolve since combat joined) grins wickedly, turns his head and calls out in a booming voice.

"Don't be forgettin' Nathaniel there be worse things than death iffen you loose yer lips. Choose wise." The grin fades. He spins his dagger right quick and turns back to Ranver.

In the dim shadows north of the porchlight, the other hafling gives Zarathas a wink and a kiss. A thin trickle of blood runs down his cheek but in the poor light it runs black.

[sblock=Jorje]Your turn.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 29, 2008)

Jorje summons the tiny spectres again to hassle one of the halfling thieve's.

[sblock=OOC]
Illusory Ambush, -2 on Att if hit (1d20+4=11, 1d6+5=8) vs N26

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Jorje
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 17 Normal Vision
*AC* 16 *Fortitude* 13 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 15
*Hit Points*: 13 / 24 *Bloodied*: 12
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 6 *Surges per day*: 8 / 8
*Encounter Powers*: Grasping Shadows
*Daily Powers*: Phantom Chasm

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Sep 30, 2008)

A swirling cloud of shadowy phantoms coalesces around the hafling above Horto. He grimaces in response but seems otherwise unaffected.

[sblock=Charlotte]Your turn.[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Sep 30, 2008)

Charlotte draws her dagger (minor) and is about to try to sneak around the corner behind the halfling when she stands on a squeaky floorboard [sblock=OOC]rolled 1 for stealth![/sblock]

"!" Without further thought she charges around the corner to attack her fleeing opponent. [sblock=OOC] Rolled 12 for Dazing strike vs AC Roll Lookup I don't know if I get charge bonuses or combat advabtage or whatever. If I do hit damage is 7: Roll Lookup and target is dazed until the end of my next turn[/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Sep 30, 2008)

Little Charlotte Threeflagons rounds the corner like a whirlwind of chaos. Her dagger at the ready, she stabs viciously at the terrified hafling. Her blade only slices through the air.

[sblock=Horto]Your turn.[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 30, 2008)

"Steady, friend," Horto says to Ranver. "We've got them now." He steps forward to face off with the halfling near Ranver. He feints with his shield and slices with his sword in the opposite direction, but the halfling is too quick and dodges the blow. "Would you lot stop jumping around for just a minute so we can kill you?"


[sblock=OOC]
Move one square SE.
Tide of Iron misses the adjacent halfling (nat 2)
Mark the halfling (-2 to attack other, Combat challenge, etc. etc.)

[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
Horto Dandorin
*Init +2 Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 12 Normal Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 17 *Reflex* 14 *Will* 13
*Hit Points*: 21 / 32 *Bloodied*: 16
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: used
*Healing Surge*: 8 *Surges per day*: 8 / 10
*Encounter Powers*: Covering Attack
*Daily Powers*: Villain's Menace
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Sep 30, 2008)

The thief doesn't seem to take kindly to being marked. He nods at the other hafling, who moves into a flanking position on Horto. Together, they slash and thrust at the Fighter, hoping to do their worst. Again, neither is able to penetrate the stalwart Human's defenses. They disengage and move back into the shadows to the east.

[sblock=Horto]The north hafling moved to close on Horto and then attacked with _Mobile Melee Attack_ and moved three squares aways without provoking an OA from Horto. The south hafling attacked with _Mobile Melee Attack_ and moved three squares away from Horto without provoking an OA. They didn't shift or attack anyone but Horto, so I don't think Horto gets any basic attacks but I'm not 100% sure.[/sblock]
[sblock=Ranver]You get to make a melee basic attack against each Hafling. _Mobile Melee Attack_ does not prevent you from making OA's against them for moving out of the square you threaten.[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Sep 30, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]
Yeah, because combat challenge feature only works on shifts and attacks of others, Horto gets no attack here. It's kind of a strange corner case where a shift would cause an attack but a move wouldn't (because of the special ability), but I believe you are correct.
[/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Oct 1, 2008)

[sblock=Varilar]Whether or not Ranver makes the OA is somewhat immaterial so you can go ahead and take your turn.[/sblock]


----------



## Sparky (Oct 1, 2008)

Ranver stabs at the halfling as the small man slips away from Horto, his spear finding improbable purchase.

[sblock=ooc]OA: Attack, damage - 18, 6 [/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Oct 2, 2008)

Though both Haflings are able to avoid savage ripostes from their target they are not so cunning when it comes to the adjacent Priest of Ioun. Ranver is able to score a blow on the thief to the north but is unable to find purchase on the villain to the south.

Inside the house, perhaps in response to Charlotte's near miss or perhaps simply by mastering the fear of his impending, the beleaguered rogue grips his dagger tightly and takes a vicious stab at the young woman. His strike misses and he nearly screams in frustration between clenched teeth as the full force of terror hits him like a wave.

[sblock=Varilar]It is truly your turn now.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 2, 2008)

Varilar moves swiftly down the stairs, short sword at the ready, and lashes out at the nearest halfling.

[sblock=ooc] Move Action: move to Q29
Standard Action: Riposte Strike vs. halfling, hits AC 12 for 9 damage
[/sblock]
[sblock=combat stats]AC 16 Fort 12 Ref 16 Will 11 
HP 24/24
Surges 6/7 second wind [x]
Elven Accuracy [], Torturous Strike [x]
Trick Strike [x] [/sblock]


----------



## Sparky (Oct 3, 2008)

Ranver steps up next to Horto, his blood up after having landed a strike. He takes a deep breath and levels the spear at the halfling he scored on and in a low, steady voice, speaks, "The Eye of the..."

He sees something dart in the shadows, _Little Tatiana? Is she okay?!_ As his concentration falters, the words and the power building behind them release. The young cleric shakes his head to regain focus, he squints suspiciously at the halflings.

[sblock=ooc]
Move: P27 (next to Horto)
Standard: Lance of Faith, roll and damage, 8 and 7[/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Oct 3, 2008)

Fate turns against our heroes as both Varilar and Ranver miss with their respective attacks. Fearlessly they close with the wicked thieves. Things look grim indeed for the diminutive duo.

[sblock=Jorje]Your turn.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 4, 2008)

Jorje moves to his friends, but fails to summon the tiny spectres again to hassle one of the halfling thieve's.

[sblock=OOC]
move to p 26, avoidin OA, (SW, W, SW, SW, S, S; asuming north is up the map)
Illusory Ambush, -2 on Att if hit (1d20+4=7, 1d6+5=11)

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Jorje
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 17 Normal Vision
*AC* 16 *Fortitude* 13 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 15
*Hit Points*: 13 / 24 *Bloodied*: 12
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 6 *Surges per day*: 8 / 8
*Encounter Powers*: Grasping Shadows
*Daily Powers*: Phantom Chasm

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Oct 5, 2008)

The worm turns yet again and Jorje misses the mark.

[sblock=Charlie]Your turn.[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Oct 5, 2008)

"Shut yer face feller, I don't want ye to wake the neighbourhood"

Charlie lunges once more [sblock=Dazing Strike] vs AC; 22 to hit; 
Roll Lookup Damage 6: Roll Lookup and target dazed till end of my next turn.[/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Oct 6, 2008)

The hafling makes a bewildered look. It's as if his eyes don't comprehend what the blade in his chest means. His eyes widen and he slumps to the floor.

[sblock=Horto]Your turn. Both of the haflings are concealed by shadows. Thus, -2 penalty to any attacks you make against them.
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Oct 6, 2008)

Horto, eager for action, steps into the fray again, hacking with exceptional speed at the halfling near Varilar. "Varilar," he says, breathing heavily, "if you were looking for an opportunity to get into position, now would be the time!"

[sblock=Varilar]
If my attack hits, you get to shift 2 squares as a free action
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]
Move 1 square E and 1 square NE (end up due north of varilar)
Covering attack hits AC 22 for 13 damage, assuming no halfling tricksiness
Target marked (if still alive)
Varilar may shift two squares

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Horto Dandorin
*Init +2 Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 12 Normal Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 17 *Reflex* 14 *Will* 13
*Hit Points*: 21 / 32 *Bloodied*: 16
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: used
*Healing Surge*: 8 *Surges per day*: 8 / 10
*Encounter Powers*: Covering Attack
*Daily Powers*: Villain's Menace
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 6, 2008)

Using the opening created by Horto's attack, Varilar moves swiftly behind the halfling.
[sblock=ooc] shift to P31, if Horto's attack hits and grants me the opportunity. [/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Oct 6, 2008)

Horto's swipe at the beshadowed hafling hits and the rogue's face grimaces in pain. Then his eyes widen in shock as Varilar swiftly pads behind him and into a flanking position.

A look of fear on his face, the hafling shifts to the south at the same time that the hafling to the north shifts into a flanking position on the fighter. 

[sblock=Horto]You get a basic attack against the hafling you marked as an immediate interrupt if you haven't already used your II this round. -2 penalty to your attack because it has concealment.[/sblock]
They both vainly attempt to stab at one of the fighter's kidneys and then move off to the south while avoiding his attempts at riposte. They cannot avoid lowering their defenses against Varilar and Ranver.

[sblock=Ranver]You get an opportunity attack against the northern hafling as it moves past.[/sblock]
[sblock=Varilar]You get an opportunity attack against the southern hafling. After that, it's your turn.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 6, 2008)

[sblock=Opp. Attack]
hits AC 21 for 7 damage[/sblock]

Varilar smirks slightly as his sword cuts into the halfling, then he moves behind the enemy, sword ready to take advantage of any opening.
[sblock=ooc] Move Action: move S, S, SE, S, S, SW, NW, ending at U30.
Standard Action: Ready to attack halfling with piercing strike once he is flanked, hits Ref 19 for 7 regular and 11 sneak damage.
If southern halfling is down, he'll instead move to R28 to set up a flank on the other one.[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Oct 6, 2008)

[sblock=Combat Challenge attack]
hits AC 25 for 5 damage
[/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Oct 7, 2008)

Only moments before the hafling was smirking and barely breathing hard. Now he's a sobbing, bleeding wreck with a number of deep gashes in his flesh.

[sblock=Ranver]You still have the OA against the hafling to resolve if you'd like. After that it's your turn.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 7, 2008)

[sblock=ooc] If Horto's attack hit, as part of Combat Challenge, the halfling should have stopped his movement.  If that's the case, Varilar will just move around to flank him and use the piercing strike roll above, rather than readying. [/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Oct 7, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]







Redclaw said:


> [sblock=ooc] If Horto's attack hit, as part of Combat Challenge, the halfling should have stopped his movement.  If that's the case, Varilar will just move around to flank him and use the piercing strike roll above, rather than readying. [/sblock]



I responded to this in the OOC thread. The upshot is that the hafling wasn't stopped by the basic attack provided by Combat Challenge. So, you'll need to move first and you won't be able to flank with Horto.[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Oct 7, 2008)

[sblock=Ignore]
Helium covered it in the ooc thread.
[/sblock]


----------



## Sparky (Oct 8, 2008)

Ranver makes a deft stab at the halfling as the slippery little man darts past. He grunts, thinking with a trace of irony, _Perhaps I missed my calling as a warrior..._ He eyes the halflings and their movements and turns and with a few strides is standing on the stairs. He turns to face the halflings, backlit by the cheery light spilling out of their ramshackle hideout. 

He raises his spear again and levels it at the nearer halfling, his blaze with the passion of his faith as he looks deep into the halfling's wide eyes, "The Goddess knows the secrets of your heart, defiler."

Ranver blinks surprise at the depth and timbre of the words as they leave his lips, stronger... heavy.

[sblock=ooc]
Move to S26 (base of stairs)
Standard: Cause Fear encounter power, WIS vs WILL, 21, target runs his speed + clercic's CHA mod (0) away from the target, suffering OAs as he does[/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Oct 8, 2008)

The priest of Ioun's pronouncement fills the air and the leveled head of his spear flickers with light. For the hafling thief, it's as if every terrible sin ever committed is revisited upon him in a single instant. All the old stories parables he heard as a kit come flooding back and he realizes that he has a very special place reserved in hafling hell. His hands spasm and his dagger falls from his hand, clattering on the cobble below. He let's out an impossibly large scream of horror, turns and scampers away from the cleric as fast as his short legs can carry him.

[sblock=Ranver]You didn't say whether or not the OA hit. No OA's from the Cause Fear, btw. The target only enters dangerous squares if he has no other choice.[/sblock]

[sblock=Jorje]Your turn.[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 8, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Hey, Z's turn... Don't forget Z! Though there doesn't seem to be much to do anymore...[/sblock]

Zarathas slides his blade from the guts of the fallen elf and wipes it clean to his tunic. Then turning to the halfling who fled towards the alleyway he starts slowly walking towards him. "Surrender now defiler, and you will get a fair trial. Resist and all you will know is the wrath of The Platinum Lord."


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 8, 2008)

Jorje thinks: The halfling thieve's avoid his mind magic. But can they avoid a cloud of daggers?

[sblock=OOC]
Cloud of Daggers (1d20+4=8, 1d6+4=10) on N 34
Hit reflex 8 for 10 dmg.
Creatures beginning turn on N 34 takes 2 dmg.

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Jorje
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 17 Normal Vision
*AC* 16 *Fortitude* 13 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 15
*Hit Points*: 13 / 24 *Bloodied*: 12
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 6 *Surges per day*: 8 / 8
*Encounter Powers*: Grasping Shadows
*Daily Powers*: Phantom Chasm

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Oct 8, 2008)

Inside the house, the head of the dead hafling lolls to the right and his tounge flops out. The only movement comes from faint twitching in his extremities.

[sblock=Charlotte]Your turn.[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Oct 9, 2008)

Charlie drops to one knee and checks the downed halfling.  At first she thinks she's killed him but a quick check reveals a faint pulse.  

_Still alive, good!  Maybe we can get some information out of him_.

She drags out a coil of rope from her pack and cuts off a length.  Swiftly she binds her captive - just in case, and then creeps up to the nearby door, her senses a-quiver, listening for any sound.


----------



## helium3 (Oct 9, 2008)

A dank and musty smell emanates from beyond the door to the basement of the abandoned house.

Charlie can hear muffled voices through the thick timbers of the door but it's difficult to understand what's being said.

One of the voices sounds distinctly odd though . . .

[sblock=Horto]Almost done here I'd imagine. Your turn.[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Oct 9, 2008)

"I suppose you've heard crime doesn't pay," Horto says while attacking, not to the halfling so much as at him. "Well that goes double when you mess with someone's religion. Looks like whatever you got paid for your smash-job isn't going to be worth it..."



[sblock=OOC]
Move to flank with Varilar.
Reaping Strike hits AC25 for 5 damage
Halfling is marked.

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Horto Dandorin
*Init +2 Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 12 Normal Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 17 *Reflex* 14 *Will* 13
*Hit Points*: 21 / 32 *Bloodied*: 16
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: used
*Healing Surge*: 8 *Surges per day*: 8 / 10
*Encounter Powers*: Covering Attack
*Daily Powers*: Villain's Menace
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Oct 10, 2008)

Horto and Varilar strike simultaneously, with Varilar's strike sliding in between the rogues ribs and Horto's strike only pushing the blade more firmly into his heart. The hafling gasps and croaks out a weak "what?" before he slumps to the street.

The other hafling, still apparently suffering from the after affects of his crisis of faith takes off at top speed down the darkened street. Following him through the darkness will be difficult but not impossible . . .


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 10, 2008)

Jorje follows the halfling a bit, a spell on his lips.

[sblock=OOC]
Tries to (double-) move in 5 sq reach of the halfling. Cast Light on his pants.

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Jorje
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 17 Normal Vision
*AC* 16 *Fortitude* 13 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 15
*Hit Points*: 13 / 24 *Bloodied*: 12
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 6 *Surges per day*: 8 / 8
*Encounter Powers*: Grasping Shadows
*Daily Powers*: Phantom Chasm

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 10, 2008)

Varilar will chase after the halfling, worried that he might bring reinforcements.

[sblock=ooc] move 7 should give me an advantage, as should low-light vision.  When Varilar gets within range, he will use riposte strike, switching to a dagger for the accuracy boost.  That will make the standard action attack +8, dealing 1d4+4 and the immediate interrupt +6 dealing 1d4+2 damage. 
You can go ahead and roll the one on one combat if you want to speed it up.  [/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Oct 10, 2008)

"Now where did _our_ halfling run off to? I better make sure she's ok." Horto sneaks up the steps and heads inside.

"Charlotte?" he whispers. "You there?"

[sblock=OOC]
Move stealthily (15) up the stairs to S22 (double move)

[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
Horto Dandorin
*Init +2 Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 12 Normal Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 17 *Reflex* 14 *Will* 13
*Hit Points*: 21 / 32 *Bloodied*: 16
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: used
*Healing Surge*: 8 *Surges per day*: 8 / 10
*Encounter Powers*: Covering Attack
*Daily Powers*: Villain's Menace
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Oct 11, 2008)

Charlie strains her ears to try to make out what is being said in the next room. She puts her ear to the edge of the door and listens intently. The 'odd' voice draws her attention most of all.

[sblock=OOC]Perception roll: natural 20+6=26: Roll Lookup [/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Oct 11, 2008)

[sblock=Jorje and Varilar chasing the Hafling]It takes a bit of doing, but you're able to chase down the fleeing hafling a couple of hundred feet from the site of the battle. After a brief scuffle he's subdued. Mostly he just sobs about what a horrible person he's become and how disappointed his dam and granddam would be in him.[/sblock]

[sblock=Charlie and Horto inside the House]Charlie listens at the door and is able to discern a few things. One is that there are several folks down below and they're making plans about what to do. It seems that they're going to wait a bit and then try to rush whoever's in the way and flee the house. As for the strange sounding voice, it's sort of sibilant and reptilian sounding, though very much unlike a Dragonborn. The smell of fish is overpowering.[/sblock]

[sblock=Zarathas and Ranver outside the house]You keep watch while your compatriots split off into two different directions. Unless of course you'd rather do something different.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 12, 2008)

Varilar disarms the halfling and returns to the house quickly, towing the diminutive thug along.  He takes the time to tie him to the railing, then attempts to catch his breath before anything else happens. 
[sblock=ooc] I would love to take a short rest, if possible, if only to get torturous strike back. [/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Oct 12, 2008)

"Oh! Gosh!" Charlie stuck her head back around the corner to see Horto approaching.

"Quickly! Horto! Get the others! There are more of them down here and they're about to make a run for it. We need everyone here NOW!"

Without waiting for an answer she turned back and, thinking quickly, spilled out a length of rope from her pack. Jamming two of her daggers either side of the short corridor at lower leg level she hurriedly attached the rope to form a trip wire. 
[sblock=OOC]Thievery 16+12=28; Roll Lookup [/sblock]
That done she stood back watching the door, shurikens in hand, ready to unleash a flurry of missiles.


----------



## nerdytenor (Oct 12, 2008)

*nerdytenor*

"Right, then." Horto bounds back out of the building, making rather more noise in doing so than he would like. He stops just short of the others, pausing very briefly to regard the tied-up halfling.  "Friends, looks like we're not quite done here. Charlotte's standing by a door inside, says she can hear more on the other side - looks like they're getting ready to bolt..."

[sblock=OOC]
Move outside to get the others, trying not to make too much noise.
Stealth 6 (without penalties - ack)
[/sblock]


----------



## Sparky (Oct 12, 2008)

Ranver recovers his shield as his companions scatter and regroup. He squints at Varilar and the captive and is considering their next move when Charlotte bursts from the buildings. 

He turns to address the halfling who had fled the gaze of Ioun's All-Seeing Eye, "Defiler, how will they flee? What ways out of the building do they have?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 12, 2008)

Jorje follows Varilar, who had taken control of the halfling.

[sblock=OOC]

Short rest and using two healing surges.

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Jorje
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 17 Normal Vision
*AC* 16 *Fortitude* 13 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 15
*Hit Points*: 24 / 24 *Bloodied*: 12
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 6 *Surges per day*:  / 8
*Encounter Powers*: Grasping Shadows
*Daily Powers*: Phantom Chasm

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Oct 13, 2008)

The hafling makes eye contact with no one. "Only by up the stairs in the middle. The ones on the side do be blocked with rubble."

[sblock=Charlotte]Which squares are affected by your trip wire?[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 13, 2008)

Z' kneels down to the elf and goes through his pockets to see if he was actually carrying the relic they were after. Not hoping much he nevertheless does a thorough job. After that he offers a quiet prayer. "To the Platinum Lord's court I sent you, to face your judgement. May it be fair and just."


----------



## helium3 (Oct 13, 2008)

The blood soaked pockets don't contain the relic. Zarathas does notice a pair of matching tattoos on the wrists. Both depict a somewhat serpentine fish with an elongated, toothy snout.

Varilar recognizes the tattoos as the brand of The Pikers, the town's toughest street gang. The hafling has the same markings and admits to being a member of the gang after some prodding.


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 13, 2008)

Varilar frowns in frustration, and a little bit of concern about newly created enemies.  He turns his ill humor on the halfling.  So, what made the Pikers get into the business of desecrating temples?  You suddenly realize you're on the gods' bad side and decide to make it worse?


----------



## nerdytenor (Oct 13, 2008)

The rest of the party notified of the situation, Horto heads back to Charlotte's position and sits down to catch his breath. He watches as Charlotte lays the trip wire, grinning as he imagines thieves pouring out and landing in a giant pile.

"Nice work, that," he says, admiringly.

[sblock=OOC]
Spend a healing surge, regain encounter power and 2nd wind.

[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
Horto Dandorin
*Init +2 Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 12 Normal Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 17 *Reflex* 14 *Will* 13
*Hit Points*: 29 / 32 *Bloodied*: 16
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: available
*Healing Surge*: 8 *Surges per day*: 7 / 10
*Encounter Powers*: Covering Attack
*Daily Powers*: Villain's Menace
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Oct 13, 2008)

He mumbles a response, "I didn't do to the job but Percy said we was gonna get paid well just for sticking around and guarding. He didn't know Kadiz and his boys was gonna wreck the temple. I didn't know either. It's all that Sea Devil's fault. He's the one that's paid us to steal the feather and he and Kadiz have been talking all secretive since we met up yesterday." The hafling starts to weep.


----------



## The Digger (Oct 13, 2008)

[sblock=Trip trap]If I am correct and the door I have been listening at is the red one in T11, then the tripwire is in T9 and I am hiding in S8[/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Oct 13, 2008)

[sblock=Trip Trap]Yep. That's the door. Duly noted.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 13, 2008)

Jorje listens for any sign of a lie in the halfling's voice.

[sblock=OOC]

Passive Insight: 17

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Jorje
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 17 Normal Vision
*AC* 16 *Fortitude* 13 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 15
*Hit Points*: 24 / 24 *Bloodied*: 12
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 6 *Surges per day*:  / 8
*Encounter Powers*: Grasping Shadows
*Daily Powers*: Phantom Chasm

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Oct 14, 2008)

To Jorje, the hafling sounds honest and genuinely remorseful.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 14, 2008)

Ranver lets Charlotte know what the halfling outside told them and then returns outside.

Back in the street, Ranver settles himself and collects his thoughts, his heart is thundering in his chest, his hands shaking. He tries to keep moving to hide the trembling from the others. 

He helps Z' to arrange and pray over the bodies, as well as administering any healing that others might require*. About halfway through a prayer for the lost he looks up abruptly... _Tatiana!_

He hurries to the dim alley where they'd left her to see if the young girl was safe.

[sblock=ooc]*rest allowing[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 15, 2008)

Varilar glares at the halfling, but says nothing more.  Instead, once he's caught his breath, he moves into the building to assist Charlotte in her planned ambush.

[sblock=ooc] As soon as he has recovered his encounter abilities, he will move to stand next to Charlotte (R8), ready to strike prone enemies.  [/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Oct 17, 2008)

Our heroes make their final perparations, recover their strength and bolster their resolve for the impending fracas with whoever, or whatever, lurks beneath the abandoned house.

Ranver hurries over to the alley to check on little Tatiana. He finds her crouching behind a stack of flimsy wooden crates. Seeing his approach, she steps out from her meager hiding place. She seems nervous and immediately flings herself at the Cleric, wrapping her arms around his waist and sobbing into a bit of vestment peeking out from around his chain. "I've never seen anyone die before.", she snuffles. "And those poor drakes. They sounded like they were crying . . ."


----------



## Sparky (Oct 18, 2008)

Ranver puts a hand on her back and pets her hair. He looks down at her sadly and over at the stairs where his companions ready themselves for the emergeance of their quarry. _This is new for me, too._

"I'm sorry you had to see that."

He lets her sob a bit more. He murmurs, "I've got to go back now. Stay hidden. Watch the alleyway here, in case any others arrive. Call out if you see anything." 

_Maybe that way she won't see anything else terrible._

He extracts himself from her clinging grasp and gently tilts her chin up at him and smiles down at her, brushing a lock of hair from her brow, "I know you'll be brave, Candlekeep."

He hurries back to the others.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 20, 2008)

Zarathas nods at Ranver, seeing him checking on the girl and moves inside with the others.


----------



## helium3 (Oct 21, 2008)

Time passes and our heroes finish their preparations for the battle to come. A heavy silence falls through the dim halls of the abandoned house. Charlotte can hear the faint sobbing of the hafling tied to the front porch of the house.

Then, in deafening contrast to the silence, a great hoarse shout goes up from the basement below. Then the sound of numerous feet comes stampeding up the stairs. All of our heroes can hear what comes next. One individual, the voice thin and strangely sibilant like a snake, "Let no one stand in your way!!"

[sblock=OOC]I've placed those of you who didn't give me positions where I thought you might want to stand. If you don't like where you are let me know.

Those of you who are trying to hide (if anyone is) will need to give me stealth checks.

If you want to ready a standard action, please tell me.

And of course . . . initiative rolls.
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Oct 21, 2008)

Horto  leans back against the wall, his sword drawn, lazily admiring the keen edge of his blade. 

[sblock=Initiative]
Initiative = 4
Doh. Come on Horto, FOCUS!
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 21, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]

I like my position 

Initiative (1d20=2)

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Jorje
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 17 Normal Vision
*AC* 16 *Fortitude* 13 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 15
*Hit Points*: 24 / 24 *Bloodied*: 12
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 6 *Surges per day*: 6  / 8
*Encounter Powers*: Grasping Shadows
*Daily Powers*: Phantom Chasm

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Oct 21, 2008)

Charlie gulped as she heard the sounds from downstairs. She looked up at the others and, smiling a weak and fearful smile, she slowed her breathing and made an effort to catch her second wind. Then, stronger and more certain of her next actions, she kissed her dagger and stood ready to strike.

[sblock=OOC] 1) During the wait Charlie will use her Second Wind to spend a Healing Surge and regain 6hp

Other preparations;
2) Initiative: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1778968/ =28

3) Stealth http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1778972/ =15[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini stat Block]
*Passive Perception*: 16 Passive *Insight*: 11 Normal Vision
*AC* 16 (21 vs OA) *Fortitude* 11 *Reflex* 16 *Will* 13
*Save vs Fear* +5
*Hit Points*: 22 / 24 *Bloodied*: 12
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 0/1
*Healing Surge*: 6 *Surges per day*: 6 / 7
*Encounter Power*: Dazing Strike
*Encounter Power: (racial) *Second Chance
*Daily Powers*: Blinding Barrage[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Oct 21, 2008)

Varilar focuses on the sounds of the building, waiting for the oncoming wave of violence by staying as still as possible.  In fact, he is so focused that he is slow to respond to the sound of rushing feat on the stairs, and he loses his balance, flailing his arms slightly to keep from falling.

[sblock=ooc] Init 7, Stealth 11
Wow, let's get those awful rolls out of the way now. [/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 22, 2008)

Z' slaps his blade to his hand nervously. He was usually patient but these blasphemous defilers were making him steam with rage. As soon as first one would cross the tripwire he'd give him taste of his blade.

[sblock=OOC]Init (1d20-1=4)
I'll ready a charge to the first enemy who crosses the wire.[/sblock]


----------



## Sparky (Oct 23, 2008)

Ranver hurries into position, his palm sweats as he grips the spear. His shoulder aches where the arrow went in, but the wound was somewhat superficial. So long as he minds it, it should be fine. He holds the shield closer to his chest and prays for a swift and merciful end to the night's heresies.

[sblock=ooc]I would like to move Ranver to Q22 or, time permitting. Second Wind to regain lost HP.

Did I miss where you said which side of the door the Sea Devil et al will be running out? And which way the stairs are going? Apologies if so.

Initiative: 14[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Oct 23, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]
I think since we all got a short rest, we got to spend as many healing surges as we wanted. Right? (This is different than 2nd wind, which is an encounter power that lets you spend a surge and get a defense bonus).


[/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Oct 23, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Correct. You all can use as many healing surges as you need and you get all your encounter powers back. Basically, you had time for a five minute rest.

Also, the stairs down to the basement are currently blocked by the door and that's presumably where your opponents will be coming from.[/sblock]

[sblock=Ranver]Q22 will put you at the far end of the house away from everyone else. My error was in not adding a bit to the map that clarified that the stairs you can see on the map go up, not down. The stairs down are on the other side of the door. Sorry about the confusion.[/sblock]


----------



## Sparky (Oct 27, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry, link to map on the 1st page was to on-the-porch, I was looking at the wrong map. I'll stay where you've put me and keep an eye on the street and an ear on my buddies.[/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Oct 28, 2008)

The battle cry, "Pikers Charge!!!" grows louder as several individuals charge up the stairs from the basement. None-the-less, the ever agile Charlotte has time to act before they reach the intervening oaken door.

[sblock=Charlotte]Your at the top of the round my dear. None of your opponents have emerged from the basement yet.[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Oct 28, 2008)

"They're coming"  Charlie's whisper sounded loud in the silence but was still almost drowned out by the clomp of boots coming up the stairs.

"When they hit the rope, let them have it!"

She tried to decide how many were approaching and took out several shuriken ready to attack.

OOC:  Ready action- Daily power, 'Blinding Barrage';  Trigger -  when the enemy hit the rope, thus interrupting their movement.  Power is Close Blast 3, each visible enemy.


----------



## helium3 (Oct 29, 2008)

With a tremendous crash the door flies open, the bolt of the lock bursting through the rotten door frame from the impact of a single kick. Small splinters of wood go flying as three halberd wielding chainmail clad humans hurtle through the doorway.

[sblock=Charlotte]Go ahead and make your attacks. All three of the human guards are in range of your daily.[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Oct 29, 2008)

Charlie let fly with a flurry of shuriken. Her first, the most carefully thrown, thudded home in the face of the first guard, temporarily blinding him. The others were less accurate, bouncing off the armour of the following guards and only doing minimal damage.

She gritted her teeth in frustration, only hoping that the distraction would help to ensure the success of her tripwire.

OOC: Blinding Barrage: Dex vs AC; Rolls 27/11/11: Roll Lookup Damage vs number one - 12 and blinded till end of my next turn. Damage vs numbers two and three - 6 and not blinded.


----------



## helium3 (Oct 30, 2008)

The first human guard takes a shuriken to the forehead and blood pours onto his face and into his eyes. With a yelp of shock he tries to wipe the crimson from his sight. Thus, he could not be any more surprised when his feet tangle up in the tripwire below. He tries to break his fall with the butt of his halberd but the poleaxe proves to be more hindrance than help. He topples to the floor in a comical rag doll dance, coming to rest nearly ten feet from where his fall began.

The second fighter, a shuriken wedged between the now broken links of chain protecting his left shoulder, is equally surprised at his predecessor's fall and fails to react in time. His fate is similar and he finds himself a few moments later on the ground and at the wildly grinning hafling's feet. 

The third guard, also wounded by a stray shuriken, is wise to the trick by the time he reaches the trap and nimbly steps over it. With a downward swing of his halberd he snaps the wire in two. He then snarls "I'll get you, you little pipsqueak!" and lowers the point of his weapon in Charlotte's direction.

In the far darkness of the now  visible stairs to the basement, Charlotte can see movement. She flinches as twin sling stones shatter on the western wall behind her and a third on the corner between her and the hafling she can barely make out past the broken door.

Beyond the slinger is something else. Something tall. Something with scale covered skin. Something with a wide shark-toothed maw. Something wielding what looks to be a large glittering trident. Even from here, Charlotte can smell the brackish odor emanating from the creature.

[sblock=OOC]I've started using the conditions board. Right now, two of the human guards have conditions applied to them. Also, when creatures are bloodied I will note it on the conditions board.[/sblock]
[sblock=Ranver]Your turn.[/sblock]


----------



## Sparky (Nov 1, 2008)

Ranver hears the thumps and bumps of their foes falling as Charlotte's trap catches the first up the stairs. He peers out of the door, at the captive halfling, to the alley exit where Tatiana hides, to the opposite end of the small square in front of the Piker stronghold and back down the hall in the building...

[sblock=ooc]Delay until an ally is hurt.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 1, 2008)

Varilar will also delay, until he can actually reach someone to attack.


----------



## helium3 (Nov 2, 2008)

[sblock=Zarathas]Your turn.[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 3, 2008)

Zarathas takes a look of the situation and takes a deep inhale... With the outhale he releases a blast of freezing blizzard and moves in to pin the enemies between himself and Charlotte.

[sblock=OOC]Breath at straight infront so technically it'd take T-V/8-10, but because of lines of effects I think it actually goes to a lot smaller area. Doesn't matter since I get at least two of them if not all? Then move one square up to V8.
Attacks vs Ref & Damage (1d20+5=21, 1d20+5=13, 1d20+5=23, 1d6+2=3)[/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Nov 4, 2008)

The blast of arctic air that blasts forth from the dragonborn's muzzle catches the two thugs directly in front off guard and leaves them momentarily stupefied and covered in icicles and crackling frost. The guard standing atop the remains of the tripwire is favored by luck and the corner of the intervening wall shields him from the worst of the cold.

[sblock=Zarathas]The guard in T9 has cover from your blast and the second roll you made would have missed if it was against that thug. You didn't specify which attack targeted which thug, so I rolled randomly to determine that.

Using your breath weapon is a minor action, so you still have a standard since all you've done besides that is shift one square.[/sblock]
[sblock=OOC]Don't forget that the thugs in U8 has kindly granted everyone combat advantage until the end of Charlie's next turn by virtue of being blinded. The thug in T8 has also granted everyone combat advantage and will continue to do so until he stands up.[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 4, 2008)

[Sblock=OOC]Oh, bugger. I didn't realise that it was just a minor. I'll pull a Holy Strike at the thug that's adjacent also. Attack vs AC & Damage (1d20+6=23, 1d8+4=11) Good rolls [/sblock]

After stepping in through the lingering frost Z' follows through with an upswing of his sword. The holy light shining from the blade is as cold as Z's stare as he tries to cut down the blasphemer.


----------



## helium3 (Nov 4, 2008)

The paladin's sword cuts a deep wound across the frost covered thug's chest and blood begins to pour from it.

[sblock=Horto]Your turn.[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Nov 5, 2008)

Horto looks over Zarathas's shoulder, looking for an opening, but finds none. Damnit, we need more room! he thinks. 

A smile forms on Horto's lips as he remembers his sling. He quickly puts away his sword, takes out his trusty childhood weapon, and fires a bullet at the nearest enemy.

[sblock=OOC]
minor - put away sword
minor - pull out sling
ranged basic attack hits AC 22 for 8 damage

Target is marked (unless Zarathas already marked in which case I will not mark)

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Horto Dandorin
*Init +2 Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 12 Normal Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 17 *Reflex* 14 *Will* 13
*Hit Points*: 29 / 32 *Bloodied*: 16
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: available
*Healing Surge*: 8 *Surges per day*: 7 / 10
*Encounter Powers*: Covering Attack
*Daily Powers*: Villain's Menace
[/sblock]

[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 5, 2008)

Fuming in frustrated impatience, Varilar finally does something, though it feels less direct than he prefers.  He draws a dagger and throws it at the blinded thug.

[sblock=ooc] Yeah, but they get cover from being prone, and the one that isn't blinded only grants CA to melee attacks.

Minor Action: Draw a dagger
Standard Action: Throw dagger at U8, so -2 for being prone, and -2 for cover from the thug in T8, with all of those penalties, it hits AC 18 for 21 damage. [/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Nov 6, 2008)

The stone from Horto's sling strikes directly in the middle of the thugs forehead and for a moment the air is filled with a sick wet crack like the sound of a melon's rind shattering on the floor. His eyes cross and then he crumples loosely to the floor.

[sblock=Varilar]I'm assuming you want to redirect your attack to a different thug since he went down before your action?[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 6, 2008)

[sblock=ooc] Nah.  I'll keep delaying.  I can't get sneak attack on anyone else. [/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Nov 9, 2008)

[sblock=Jorje]Your turn[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 11, 2008)

Jorje waits for the first enemy to enter is sight, then he summons again images born in nightmares.

[sblock=OOC]
Illusory Ambush (vs will) (1d20+4=10, 1d6+5=10)

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Jorje
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 17 Normal Vision
*AC* 16 *Fortitude* 13 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 15
*Hit Points*: 24 / 24 *Bloodied*: 12
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 6 *Surges per day*: 6  / 8
*Encounter Powers*: Grasping Shadows
*Daily Powers*: Phantom Chasm

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Nov 12, 2008)

[sblock=Charlotte]Your turn again, my dear.[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Nov 12, 2008)

Charlotte swings sharply at the nearest prone guard before he can get to his feet. Her hit is a solid one although Avandra's gaze seems to be elsewhere at the moment as she seems to do little damage.

Seeing the other guard staring steadily at her, and aware of the fishy thing downstairsm the little rogue decides that discretion is the better part of valour and nips smartly backwards.

[sblock=OOC]Sly flourish vs AC, to hit 25AC, damage 8; Move to the doorway in P7 and draw shurikens[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Nov 12, 2008)

OOC Can I ask if it would be possible to have some way of recording the enemy defences and current wound levels.  I don't mean what they've got left as we shouldn't know that, but just something on the conditions board like

Guard A: blinded; wounds 19, bloodied; Marked by Varilar; AC18, Fort 17, Ref 21, Will 16

That way we can know right away if an attack hits and can post accordingly, including use of Action Points etc.  Also it may help us to target accordingly.   I am in other games that use this or similar methods and it does help to speed things up.


----------



## helium3 (Nov 13, 2008)

The guard at Charlotte's feet is unable to react to the thief's quick retreat to the safety of the rear but the other is quite capable of doing so. With a quick smash he brings the head of his Halberd down and smacks the retreating hafling in the back of the head.

[sblock=Charlotte]You take 8 points of damage and are marked.

Also, when you rolled damage did you take into account having combat advantage?[/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Nov 13, 2008)

The first guard grabs his halberd, stands and takes a brutal swipe at Varilar. He fails to connect though and the head of his weapon whistles through the air over the elven rogue's head.

The other takes a quick step around the corner, placing himself between Zarathas and the other guard.

Jorje lets loose another swirling cloud of phantasms around the guard but is unable to breach the guard's iron will.

With a wild strike he knocks the paladin square in the chest and slams the dragonborn to the ground.

[sblock=Zarathas]The guard inflicts 14 points of damage and you are knocked prone.[/sblock]
Varilar is completely shocked when the hafling who had been lurking around the corner hits him hard in the thigh with a stone from his sling. The hafling sneers and bares its feral little teeth at him.

[sblock=Varilar]8 damage from a sling with combat advantage[/sblock]
From where they are, Varilar and Zarathas can just barely see the still enshadowed Sea Devil. In the murk its eyes can be seen to be looking back and forth as if considering which way to go.

[sblock=Ranver]Your turn. You delayed all the way through the encounter so if you'd like to take two turns back to back you may.[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Nov 13, 2008)

[sblock=Charlotte OOC] edit:  I understand now - you mean Sneak Attack which I always forget.  Charlie does an extra 10 damage http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1809345/ Thanks for noticing!  I'll try to be good in future![/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 13, 2008)

As soon as Charlie steps aside, Varilar swoops in and drives his dagger into the back of guard.

[sblock=ooc] Move Action: step one square S
Standard Action: Piercing Strike vs. the guard, hits AC 15, for 14 damage, using +2 attack and sneak attack bonus due to CA. [/sblock]


----------



## Sparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Ranver's attention snaps down the hallway as he hears the grunts of contact and pain. A shiver runs down his back at the wrongness in the air and his still-wet clothes do nothing to dispel the chill. He moves swiftly down the hall, mouth set in a grim line and assesses the situation. Words of power and divine succor reach out to the spark within Zarathas.

*"Faith is your shield, Paladin, rise and let us bring justice to the defilers."*

Ranver winces mentally, _Who the hell said that?_

[sblock=ooc]
Back to back, then, Double move to get down the hall and then a regular turn
Move: Move to Q8
Minor: Healing Word on Zarathas, Z, spend a surge and add 8
Standard: Aid another, Zarathas - Intimidate (hint hint!) Ugh... fail... 
[/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Nov 14, 2008)

[sblock=Retcon]My apologies for this retcon. Things got a little screwy and I'm posting some procedural changes in the OOC thread so that this is less likely to happen again. The major difference being that the Sea Devil was able to take an action besides just moving up.[/sblock]

Charlotte attacks the human guard and slices a long tear through his chain mail and across his chest. She scampers back and out of reach but not before the other human guard lands a blow with his halberd and let's her know he has her number.

Varilar steps in and strikes wildly at the prone guard, missing even with the combat advantage the guard kindly grants him.

[sblock=Varilar and Charlotte]You both thought you were attacking the red human guard but because of a lack of clarity on my part you didn't realize that Horto's attack with the sling zeroed him out. So, I simply attached your attacks to the blue guard and chose not to worry about how exactly that was accomplished.  Now that I'm color labeling creatures of the same type this shouldn't be such a problem barring outright stupidity on my part.[/sblock]

The first guard stands up and hammers Zarathas with a powerful strike, knocking the dragonborn to the floor.

[sblock=Zarathas]14 points of damage and you're knocked prone as before[/sblock]

The other guard moves into place and attack Varilar similarly, the difference being that the blade of the Halberd whistles through the air a few inches above the thieve's head.

From out of the darkness the hafling slinger strikes, ringing Varilar's bell with a well slung stone.

[sblock=Varilar]The sling stone hits and does 8 points of damage. On the plus side you can see the hafling slinger now.[/sblock]

Then, his eyes narrowed with menace the Sea Devil advances and takes a stab at the rogue as well. The nimble elf is able to deftly sidestep the jab and the Sea Devil hisses with rage and then calls out to his lackeys, "We must clear a path!!"

Ranver then moves in from the front of the house and bolster's the morale of the dragonborn paladin.

[sblock=Varilar]Based on the way I would like to handle delaying from now on, it's your turn.[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Nov 14, 2008)

"Zarathas!" Horto cries out. "My sword is ready to aid in the fight if you can but step to the right! Hey, that rhymes!"

[sblock=OOC Zarathas]
If you could move to the right during your turn that will leave a space for me to charge into.
[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 14, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]







			
				nerdytenor said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC Zarathas]
> If you could move to the right during your turn that will leave a space for me to charge into.
> [/sblock]




So you ready a charge for the moment I step to make way? Good plan [/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Nov 14, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]


Blackrat said:


> So you ready a charge for the moment I step to make way? Good plan




Won't have to - I go after you anyway. 

[/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Nov 14, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Zarathas has to stand up first. That'll consume a move action.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 15, 2008)

Barely acknowledging the lump developing on the side of his head, Varilar draws his short sword and stabs at the guard, keeping his blade ready should any opening in his opponent's defenses present itself.

[sblock=ooc] Minor Action: draw shortsword
Standard Action: Riposte Strike vs. green guard, hits AC 18 for 6 damage if the guard attacks before V's next turn, riposte hits AC 14 for 5 damage. [/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Nov 15, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Charlie is confused.  Is there a new map she is not seeing?  Which guard is which?  Where is the halfling and the sea devil? etc etc  Sorry if I am just being stupid or what - but it's late![/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Nov 15, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]







The Digger said:


> Charlie is confused.  Is there a new map she is not seeing?  Which guard is which?  Where is the halfling and the sea devil? etc etc  Sorry if I am just being stupid or what - but it's late!




All of the combatants should be on the main map. Try refreshing the browser if you aren't seeing them.[/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Nov 15, 2008)

Varilar whips his short sword out and raps the guard in front of him soundly about the head, drawing a glare from the guard and throwing him off balance. He seems unsure how to react.

[sblock=Zarathas]Your turn. Don't forget that you are currently prone.[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 17, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Sigh*. Hard choices. To hit or not to hit  I guess Z'll raise up, shift to the side... And then I have a minor action to use... If I hadn't used the breath I could at least freeze them now . Well, I'll just puff out a challenge to the enemy at U8.

So:
Move: Get up
Move: Shift to V9
Minor: Divine Challenge, marking enemy at U8.

Also use Surge from Ranver's healing: 9+8=17 so I'm back to full health.[/sblock]

Zarathas helps himself up with his blade and carefully blocking the hammer with his shield he makes way for Horto. "Face the Wrath of Gods defiler!" The paladin snarls to the enemy, bolstering his words with the voice of Platinum Lord himself.


----------



## helium3 (Nov 17, 2008)

The guard flinches at the paladin's challenge.

[sblock=Horto]Your turn.[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Nov 17, 2008)

"Ah, what a beautiful opening, Zarathas!" Horto says, while putting away his sling and drawing his sword. 

"CHARGE!!!"

Horto launches forward, hollering, and thrusts his blade deep into the guard in front of him.

[sblock=Actions]
Put away sling.
Draw sword.
Charge the guard; hits for 13 damage
Dang I've been rolling hot lately...
[/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Nov 17, 2008)

With a gurgling howl the guard clutches at the gaping wound in his abdomen and topples to the floor.

[sblock=Jorje]It's your turn.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 18, 2008)

Jorje tries to summon up the spectral assailants again, but again his magic fails him.

[sblock=OOC]
Illusory Ambush (vs will) (hit, damage) (1d20+4=10, 1d6+5=9)

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Jorje
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 17 Normal Vision
*AC* 16 *Fortitude* 13 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 15
*Hit Points*: 24 / 24 *Bloodied*: 12
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 6 *Surges per day*: 6  / 8
*Encounter Powers*: Grasping Shadows
*Daily Powers*: Phantom Chasm

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Nov 18, 2008)

The remaining assailants prepare to act.

[sblock=Charlotte]Your turn.[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Nov 19, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]If Charlie moves to R8 will she be able to see the green scaly thing?  I have to go out shortly and will be away for about 4-5 hours.  I hope to post Charlie's attack at that time one way or the other.[/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Nov 19, 2008)

[sblock=Charlotte]







The Digger said:


> [sblock=OOC]If Charlie moves to R8 will she be able to see the green scaly thing?  I have to go out shortly and will be away for about 4-5 hours.  I hope to post Charlie's attack at that time one way or the other.[/sblock]



 It'll have cover (-2 penalty to your attack) but you can see it just fine.[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Nov 20, 2008)

Charlie darts forward and flings a throwing star at the guard then, almost wiothout thought, another at the sea creature.

[sblock]Deft Strike: Move 2 squares to R8: Deft strike vs Guard: 19 to hit vs AC: Damage 6: Roll Lookup Roll Lookup 
Action point spent. Sly flourish vs Sea creature: 17 vs Ac (probably a miss) Roll Lookup damage 13: Roll Lookup[/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Nov 20, 2008)

The remaining guard howls in pain at the throwing star embedded deep withing the flesh of his throat. He's gravely wounded but not yet out of the fight. 

The slinger, still lurking in the shadows but clearly visible to Varilar's sensitive eyes, launches another stone at the elven rogue. This one flies far off course, shattering against the wall like so many of its brothers and sisters before it.

Taking a breath, the last human guard steps forward, lowers his shoulder and thrusts his weight into the dragonborn paladin, attempting to throw Zarathas off balance. His attempt fails and the paladin remains where he stood.

Finally, the Sea Devil moves into place. His maw is open and his evil looking grin flashes with the glint of horribly sharp teeth. He looks Varilar in the eyes and hisses, "You will fall before me, land cow" and then strikes hard with his trident.

[sblock=Varilar]He hits. You take 9 points of damage and are marked until the end of his next turn.[/sblock]

[sblock=Ranver]Your turn.[/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Nov 23, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Should we just assume that Ranver attacks with lance of faith or sacred flame and then uses a healing word on any character that's bloodied?[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 23, 2008)

[sblock=ooc] Sounds good to me.  I'd love that healing word about now.  [/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Nov 23, 2008)

Ranver exhorts Varilar to stand his ground and then summons his faith and fashions it into a crackling bolt of energy that leaps from the tip of his outstretched and lances in the direction of the Sea Devil, only to miss by a wide margin and slam wall at Horto's back.

[sblock=Varilar]You gain an additional 9 points of healing and it's your turn.[/sblock]


----------



## Sparky (Nov 23, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]That is a reasonable action, thanks. Ranver is now out of healing for the combat.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 24, 2008)

Varilar, heartened by Ranver's words, brushes away the sea-creature's trident and slashes at it with his dagger.  Despite a desperate attempt to redirect his blade, he is unable to penetrate the creature's defenses.  Despite his failure, he stays where he is, hoping to keep the enemy occupied while the fighter-types finish off the guard.

[sblock=ooc] Standard Action: Torturous Strike vs. the Sea Devil, Hits AC 15 for 13.  Unhappy with that, Varilar uses Elven Accuracy, hits AC 11.  Wow, IC hates me today. [/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Nov 24, 2008)

[sblock=DM and Zarathas]
Is the guy in front of Horto pushable?

If yes, Zarathas could delay and  I can try and have Horto push him back, which will allow Zarathas to step into the breach for an attack afterwards.
[/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Nov 24, 2008)

[sblock=Horto]
The human guard is pushable, but only into the square between the Sea Devil and the hafling slinger.
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Nov 24, 2008)

Horto slashes at the guard in front of him, attempting to jockey for position, but the guard manages to fend off his attacks. Horto spits at the guard in frustration, and this, at least, connects with the guard's face. 

Horto takes a step backwards, hoping that Zarathas fares a little better. "Your turn, paladin!"

[sblock=Action]
Tide of Iron critical miss (feast or famine over here...). 
Guard is marked.
Shift backwards one square.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Horto Stat Block]
Horto Dandorin
*Init +2 Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 12 Normal Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 17 *Reflex* 14 *Will* 13
*Hit Points*: 29 / 32 *Bloodied*: 16
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: available
*Healing Surge*: 8 *Surges per day*: 7 / 10
*Encounter Powers*: Covering Attack
*Daily Powers*: Villain's Menace
[/sblock]


----------



## Sparky (Nov 24, 2008)

[sblock]I think I'd rather have coordinates than colors on our foes, there's no obvious at-a-glance connection between the colors here and the maps at strombolicus. Just a thought.[/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Nov 25, 2008)

[sblock=Zarathas]Your turn.[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 25, 2008)

Stand and face your judgement! Zarathas roars to the human and brings his blade down cutting through his armor.

[sblock=OOC]I'll start by marking the foe, and after that Holy Strike: Attack & Damage (1d20+6=26, 1d8+8=15) which is critical so that damage actually becomes 16? Now I feel bad for already throwing good damage ...

If the guard goes down I'll move to T9 taking opportunity attacks... That is, if it's actually possible to move there?[/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Nov 25, 2008)

The last guard makes a gurgling groan and sinks to the ground as his eyes roll up in his head and his halberd clatters to the floor. The paladin moves past the Sea Devil and in return it takes a stab at him with its trident. The attack misses and the creature hisses in rage.

[sblock=Jorje]Your turn.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 26, 2008)

Growing desperate because his nightmare magics fail him, Jorje tries to summon up a real cloud of daggers against the sea creature.

[sblock=OOC]
Cloud of daggers, vs Reflex (1d20+4=23, 1d6+4=9)

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Jorje
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 17 Normal Vision
*AC* 16 *Fortitude* 13 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 15
*Hit Points*: 24 / 24 *Bloodied*: 12
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 6 *Surges per day*: 6  / 8
*Encounter Powers*: Grasping Shadows
*Daily Powers*: Phantom Chasm

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Nov 27, 2008)

The Sea Devil hisses and cringes as the cloud of daggers stabs him in a hundred different locations.

[sblock=Charlotte]Your turn.[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Nov 27, 2008)

Her heart pumping with a mixture of fear and excitement Charlie launched a shuriken at the green sea beast. It whirled through the melee and thudded solidly into the sea devil's chest sending forth a spray of ichor.

"That'll larn ya!" She chortled

[sblock=OOC]Sly Flourish (17+7) 24 vs AC for 12 damage.[/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Nov 27, 2008)

Their faces contorted with wild maniacal glee, the hafling slinger and the sea devil turn their attention on the paladin between them. The little man stows his sling, pulls his dagger and cuts a long gash in the dragonborn's thigh. The sea devil aims a powerful thrust at the paladin but strikes far off target, nearly skewering his ally in the process.

None-the-less the scaled fiend hisses with glee, "We shall return you to your maker, meddler."

[sblock=Zarathas]You take 9 points of damage from the hafling's wild slash.[/sblock]
[sblock=Ranver]Your turn.[/sblock]


----------



## Sparky (Nov 27, 2008)

_You'll beg for that fate, Defiler, when the Temple is done with you. _

Ranver's mouth flattens in a grim line. He breathes deeply through his nose and out through his mouth. The air above the young cleric begins to waver and shimmer, coalescing into flat plane, a shield, not dissimilar to Ranver's own shield down to the sign of the goddess. His jaw muscles bunch. _No... not yet._

He raises his spear, golden light crackles up and down the length of it. He raises his voice to a clear shout and slashes the spear twice, careful not to stab his associates in his zeal.

*"In Her name..."*

_Slash!_ *"Strike!"*
_Slash!_ *"True!"*

[sblock]Minor: None
Move: None
Standard: Lance of Faith WIS vs REF, Sea Devil (+2 bonus to Zarathas) Roll 16, damage 6
Action Point Standard: Lance of FaithWIS vs REF, Sea Devil (+2 bonus to Varilar), Roll 14, damage 10
Link to roll
If either lance drops him, non-lethal damage, please. Hopefully that wasn't a melee-only rule... need to read that.[/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Nov 28, 2008)

The sea devil winces in pain as both of the searing bolts of light strike true. but does not seem to be filled with the fear of impending death or defeat.

[sblock=OOC]Just to be clear, I'm not describing a mechanical resistance to radiant damage. The creature is simply, not yet afraid of dying or being defeated.[/sblock]
[sblock=Varilar]Your turn. You're no longer marked, btw. Forgot to update the conditions board.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 28, 2008)

Varilar snears at the sea devil.  I'm not your biggest problem, fish-face, he taunts it.  You'd better look behind you if you don't want your gills slit open.  Waiting for Horto to prove him right, Varilar stands ready to slip his sword into the sea creature's back.
[sblock=ooc] Ready Action: Piercing Strike vs. Sea Devil, triggered by being in a flanking position against it.  hits AC 10 (12 w/CA) for 7 damage +12 Sneak Attack.  Apparently, Varilar is destined to be utterly useless in this battle.  [/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Nov 28, 2008)

[sblock=Zarathas]Your turn.[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 28, 2008)

May the Gods show you mercy for I won't! Zarathas throws all his determination behind his blade as he brings it down on the defiler, but unfortunatily it is too fast to dodge the blade. Nonetheless, Zarathas' friends are bolstered by his display of determination

[sblock=OOC]Paladin's Judgement (1d20+8=13, 3d8+4=13) Miss! 

Whoever has taken most damage gets to spend a Healing Surge. It might actually be me but I wanted to make sure?[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Nov 28, 2008)

"I'd suggest you give up the fight, sea devil. You are surrounded and outnumbered." Horto slices expertly into the fishy foe. "Give up the fight, or we *will* bring you down."

[sblock=Actions]
I will also go for the knockout instead of kill.
Step up to sea devil.
Villain's Menace hits for 11 damage. Sea devil is marked.
Horto gets +2 attacks, +4 damage against sea devil until end of encounter.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Horto Stack Block]
Effects:
+2 attack, +4 damage against sea devil

Horto Dandorin
*Init +2 Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 12 Normal Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 17 *Reflex* 14 *Will* 13
*Hit Points*: 29 / 32 *Bloodied*: 16
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: available
*Healing Surge*: 8 *Surges per day*: 7 / 10
*Encounter Powers*: Covering Attack
*Daily Powers*: USED: Villain's Menace
[/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Nov 29, 2008)

[sblock=Zarathas]Did you shift in order to provide flanking for Varilar?[/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Nov 29, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]For some reason I thought that Varilar was expecting Zarathas to shift. Now matter.[/sblock]

Neither Varilar nor Zarathas are able to penetrate the creature's defenses. Horto is able to score and does so with such ease that the creature's faith in its supremacy is shaken to the core.

[sblock=Jorje]Your turn.[/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Dec 1, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Any objections to me assuming that Jorje attacks with his Illusory Ambush?[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 1, 2008)

[sblock=ooc] Nope.  That seems to fit the pattern.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 2, 2008)

Seeing that the beast is vulnerqble to magic after all. Jorje conjures new nightmares against it. This time, the darkness responds.

[sblock=OOC]
Don't forget the zone damage at the start of the sea devil's turn.
Illusory ambush (1d20+4=22, 1d6+5=9)
vs Will, -2 on attacks

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Jorje
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 17 Normal Vision
*AC* 16 *Fortitude* 13 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 15
*Hit Points*: 24 / 24 *Bloodied*: 12
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 6 *Surges per day*: 6  / 8
*Encounter Powers*: Grasping Shadows
*Daily Powers*: Phantom Chasm

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Dec 3, 2008)

The horrible creature's eyes widen in terror at the cloud of phantasmal assailants whirling about it.

[sblock=Charlotte]Your turn.[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Dec 3, 2008)

"Curses!  Is yon green thing wearing invisible armour or what!"

Charlie's disgust is obvious as another shuriken whistles harmlessly past the Sea Devil's ear.

"Come on you lot.  Finish him"  Then, sotto voce she whispers "Coz I ain't doin' much."


----------



## The Digger (Dec 3, 2008)

"
[sblock=OOC]Oops!  Sorry about the double post.  Computer is playing up[/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Dec 8, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]My apologies for the delay everyone.[/sblock]

The scaled horror hisses with glee as he and the hafling attack the paladin as one and strike true.

[sblock=Zarathas]8 damage from the hafling's attack. 15 damage from the sahuagin and you are marked.[/sblock]

[sblock=Ranver]Your turn.[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Dec 8, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]
Horto had the sea devil marked.
[/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Dec 8, 2008)

[sblock=Horto]Yes you did. My bad. He still hits, though just barely. Take your immediate interrupt attack against him if you'd like.[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Dec 9, 2008)

"Fight me, slimy bastard!" Horto shouts, unhappy at seeing Zarathas flanked. Horto takes a retaliatory swipe with his sword, but his frustration causes him to miss. 

[sblock=OOC]
Immediate Interrupt misses, even with +12. Doh.

[sblock=Horto Stat Block]
Effects:
+2 attack, +4 damage against sea devil

Horto Dandorin
*Init +2 Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 12 Normal Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 17 *Reflex* 14 *Will* 13
*Hit Points*: 29 / 32 *Bloodied*: 16
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: available
*Healing Surge*: 8 *Surges per day*: 7 / 10
*Encounter Powers*: Covering Attack
*Daily Powers*: USED: Villain's Menace
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Sparky (Dec 9, 2008)

Ranver grits his teeth as Charlotte takes wounds. His stomach clenches and he levels the wrath of She-Who-Knows at the defiler. Flashes of the desecrated temple flash before Ranver's eyes. 

_What were they thinking...? What end is served by inspiring your enemies with righteous rage?_

That, from a quiet part of Ranver's mind given over to tangential thought... the part of his mind that wakes him at night with the solution to difficult riddles or makes him wonder alarmingly at the color of the High Priestess's undergarments.

The part of his mind engaged in smiting foes is eclipsing the quiet querulous bit quite handily at the moment as Ranver levels his spear at the demon and looks along its length at his foe.

*"The Eye of the Goddess Pierces the Darkness of Mortal Souls."*

[sblock=ooc]
Standard: Cause Fear at the Sea Devil, Crit![/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Dec 9, 2008)

For a moment the Sea Devil looks quizzically at Ranver and his outstretched spear. Then, he gasps and the rows of spines around his ears and down his back bristle up and turn bright crimson. He shouts a hissing, gurgling "YOU CANNOT KNOW!!!" of abject fear and throws up his arms as if to shield his face from the cleric's knowing gaze.

[sblock=OOC]We should discuss how this power works in this particular situation in the OOC thread.[/sblock]

[sblock=Varilar]Your turn.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 9, 2008)

Seeing the sea devil's distraction, Varilar drives his dagger into its stomach and twists, hoping to find a vital organ.
[sblock=ooc] Piercing Strike vs. Sea Devil, hits AC 23 for 10 damage.  What a sad damage roll.  Double 1's on the d8's.[/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Dec 11, 2008)

The Sea Devil hisses in rage at Varilar and prepares his counterstrike.

[sblock=Zarathas]Your turn.[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 11, 2008)

Wrath of Gods upon you! The dragonborn roars as his blade flares on a holy radiance and comes down on the halfling with a force that could split lesser men in two.

[sblock]Radiant Smite (1d20+6=22 vs AC, 2d8+6=17) against the halfling. I'll let you guys mop up the Sahuagin and instead take the halfling down form harassing us.

Oh, and I'm quite badly wounded right now, with only 6 HP...[/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Dec 11, 2008)

The Hafling staggers, blood gushing from a sizzling wound to his belly and chest. Even he can tell that he's not long for this world.

[sblock=Horto]Your turn.[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Dec 11, 2008)

Impressed by Zarathas's resilience, Horto nonetheless recognizes that the paladin is nearing the end of his endurance. Got to keep slimy-face on *me*, he thinks. 

With new determination, Horto continues his steely assault against the sea-devil, but only manages to cause superficial damage.

[sblock=Actions 'n Stats]
Reaping Strike - +12 vs ac (+8 base, +2 CA, +2 villain's menace), does 1d8+8 (+4 base, +4 villain's menace) on a hit, 2 damage on a miss.

Rolled 1d20+12 = 21, missed by one ARGHH!!!!
Sea devil takes 2 damage.
[sblock=Tander Stat Block]
Effects:
+2 attack, +4 damage against sea devil

Horto Dandorin
*Init +2 Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 12 Normal Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 17 *Reflex* 14 *Will* 13
*Hit Points*: 29 / 32 *Bloodied*: 16
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: available
*Healing Surge*: 8 *Surges per day*: 7 / 10
*Encounter Powers*: Covering Attack
*Daily Powers*: USED: Villain's Menace
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Dec 11, 2008)

[sblock=Almost Forgot]
I mark the sea devil. 
[/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Dec 11, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Go ahead and make the rolls yourself until IC is back up.[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Dec 11, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]
Made rolls and edited post -   Missed by one.  Sea devil takes 2 damage, though.
[/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Dec 12, 2008)

The Sea Devil, beset by blow after blow, finally appears to begin showing some concern for his strategic position. He gurgles an order to the beleaguered hafling "We must find an opening and escape with our prize."

[sblock=Jorje]Your turn, master of phantasms.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 12, 2008)

Jorje's summoning magic fails him again...

[sblock=OOC]
Don't forget the zone damage at the start of the sea devil's turn.
Illusory ambush (1d20+4=8, 1d6+5=10)
vs Will, -2 on attacks on a hit.

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Jorje
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 17 Normal Vision
*AC* 16 *Fortitude* 13 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 15
*Hit Points*: 24 / 24 *Bloodied*: 12
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 6 *Surges per day*: 6  / 8
*Encounter Powers*: Grasping Shadows
*Daily Powers*: Phantom Chasm

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Dec 14, 2008)

Charlie tries to see the sea devil, at least enough to fire off a shuriken at the brute.  At last she gets enough of a glimpse to throw a star at him.  Unfortunately her aim is off and the shuriken thuds into the ceiling.

[sblock=OOC]I'm getting to the stage of believing that IC has been deliberately skewed.  I've rarely seen such a run of poor dice rolls.[/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Dec 15, 2008)

Though the hafling slinger's face is ashen with blood loss and fear, he musters the strength to try and pierce the paladin's side yet again. He fails.

The sea devil grunts as the cloud of translucent daggers stabs him in several places, drawing blood from small nicks and scrapes. He turns to the fighter, tightly drawn rage seething just under his scaled skin. "You want me to attack you? Very well pitiful human. I shall."

With a screeching cry of "May Typhon guide my hand!!" he lifts his trident high and his eyes roll back in his head in a rictus of religious ecstasy. He brings the weapon down not once but twice!! Both attacks strike true and with massive force. Looking upon the gaping wounds he inflicted on the fighter, the sea devil and the slinger seem bolstered by this obvious display of their patron's power.

[sblock=Horto]So I thought to myself before I made the rolls, "Wouldn't it be crazy if I critted with both attacks?" And then I did. Here's a link to the rolls. 23 points of damage total from two attacks, good sir.[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]The sea devil used his action point to get an extra standard attack. His special template allows him to crit with 19's and 20's. Also by virtue of his special template, whenever he crits he and his allies get 3 hit points back.[/sblock]

[sblock=Ranver]Your turn.[/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Dec 19, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Does Ranver have any healing words left? If not, I think she should attack the Sea Devil with Lance of Faith. Not sure who to grant the +2 attack bonus to though.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 19, 2008)

[sblock=ooc] Pick me!  Pick me!  Varilar could really use the bonus, and he gets sneak attack damage.  [/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Dec 20, 2008)

Ranver let's forth another brilliant lance of faith but misses the mark by a fair bit.

[sblock=Varilar]Your turn.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 20, 2008)

Varilar once again lashes out with his dagger, hoping to slice into the Sea Devil's scaled hide.

[sblock=ooc] Riposte Strike vs. Sea Devil, hits AC 21 for 15 damage[/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Dec 20, 2008)

The Sea Devil is barely able to evade Varilar's strike.

[sblock=Zarathas]Your turn.[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 20, 2008)

Zarathas swings at the halfling and as the blade connects a flicker of holy light flashes in the dragonborn's scales, stopping the bleeding from his wounds.

[sblock=OOC]Bolstering Strike: 1d20+6=20, 1d8+4=6, & Z' gains 2 temp HP.[/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Dec 20, 2008)

With a brilliant slash, the Paladin bites into the hafling slinger's side and cuts the fanatic down.

[sblock=Zarathas]Your choice whether the hafling is dead or unconscious[/sblock]

[sblock=Horto]Your turn.[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 22, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]







helium3 said:


> [sblock=Zarathas]Your choice whether the hafling is dead or unconscious[/sblock]



Knocked unconscious. Z' tries to get all his foes alive so they can be taken to justice and given a fair trial...[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Dec 22, 2008)

Horto blanches at the onslaught from the Sea Devil, but seeing Zarathas fell the halfling renews his confidence. "I don't know what's more impressive, your Sliminess; your fighting, or your smell." Characteristically pleased with his own banter, Horto launches a vicious counter-attack, hoping the party can fell the enemy before he gets to attack again.

[sblock=Zarathas, Varilar]
One of you can immediately shift two squares from my covering attack, although somehow I don't see that happening... 
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]
Covering attack hits for 15 damage.
Action point to take 2nd wind, heal 8, +2 all defenses.
Mark sea devil.

[sblock=Horto stat block]
Status/Effects:
+2 all defenses until start of next turn
+2 attack, +4 damage against sea devil
 bloodied

Horto Dandorin
*Init +2 Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 12 Normal Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 17 *Reflex* 14 *Will* 13
*Hit Points*: 14 / 32 *Bloodied*: 16
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 0 *Second Wind*: USED
*Healing Surge*: 8 *Surges per day*: 6 / 10
*Encounter Powers*: USED: Covering Attack
*Daily Powers*: USED: Villain's Menace
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Dec 26, 2008)

The valiant fighter's attack tears open a long gash in the Sea Devil's side and dark maroon blood begins to flow out and puddle on the floor.

[sblock=OOC]Happy holidays!![/sblock]
[sblock=Varilar and Zarathas]Are either of you shifting?[/sblock]
[sblock=Jorje]Your turn.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 26, 2008)

helium3 said:


> [sblock=Varilar and Zarathas]Are either of you shifting?[/sblock]




Varilar stays were he is, continuing to look for an opening in the Sea Devil's defenses.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 29, 2008)

With dire concentration,Jorje is summoning again!

[sblock=OOC]
Illusory Ambush (1d20+4=19, 1d6+5=11)
vs Will, -2 on attacks on a hit.

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Jorje
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 17 Normal Vision
*AC* 16 *Fortitude* 13 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 15
*Hit Points*: 24 / 24 *Bloodied*: 12
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 6 *Surges per day*: 6  / 8
*Encounter Powers*: Grasping Shadows
*Daily Powers*: Phantom Chasm

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Dec 29, 2008)

Jorje succesfully manages to summon an illusory cloud of phantasms that swirl and gibber around the now distracted Sea Devil.

[sblock=Charlotte]Your turn.[/sblock]
[sblock=OOC]Just to be clear, Horto's attack bloodied the Sea Devil.[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Dec 31, 2008)

"Why can't you big guys finish off Scaley?"  Charlie's frustration is evident as yet another shuriken flies wide of the Sea Devil and embeds itself in the wall.  "I'm getting nowhere here."


----------



## nerdytenor (Dec 31, 2008)

"You just keep throwing them," Horto replies. "One is bound to hit sooner or later."

"*Whom* it hits is another question," he adds, grinning. 

Horto's facial expression takes on a tinge of seriousness as he steels himself for the Sea Devil's next assault.


----------



## helium3 (Jan 1, 2009)

The Sea Devil's next attack is not an assault with its Trident. Rather, it attempts to shove Horto out of its way but fails to push the fighter back. It hisses in frustration and clutches at the bleeding gash in its hide.

[sblock=Ranver]Your turn.[/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Jan 5, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Okay. No response from Ranver in 72 hours so I'm going to say that he uses Lance of Faith against the Sea Devil and grants the +2 bonus if he hits to Varilar.[/sblock]
The brilliant Lance of Faith that arcs from his spear tip misses the Sea Devil yet again.

[sblock=Varilar]Your turn.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 5, 2009)

Varilar once again stabs at the sea devil, but his dagger fails to penetrate its defenses this go-round.
[sblock=ooc] Piercing Strike vs. Sea Devil, hits AC 12 for 21 damage[/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Jan 5, 2009)

[sblock=Zarathas]Your turn.[/sblock]


----------



## Sparky (Jan 5, 2009)

Ranver hisses as the sparking prayer goes wide of its mark. _You're not the only ineffectual one, Charlotte..._ He grits his teeth and wonders when their foe will see the error of his ways and lay down his arms.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 5, 2009)

Z' is starting to show the battleweariness, his silvery scales are mottled with drying blood and his breath rasps. But he presses on, slicing the demon-shark with his blade, his success inciting the holy zeal inside him.

[sblock=OOC]Bolstering Strike: 1d20+6=25, 1d8+4=11 + gain 2 temp HP[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Jan 5, 2009)

"I tire of this fight, your Sliminess. Time to give up or get dead." Horto continues his assualt, finding a new weak spot in the Sea Devil's defenses.

[sblock=OOC]
Reaping Strike hits Sea Devil for 16 damage. Max damage, baby!
Sea devil is marked.

[sblock=Horto Stat Block]
Status/Effects:
+2 attack, +4 damage against sea devil
 bloodied

Horto Dandorin
*Init +2 Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 12 Normal Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 17 *Reflex* 14 *Will* 13
*Hit Points*: 14 / 32 *Bloodied*: 16
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 0 *Second Wind*: USED
*Healing Surge*: 8 *Surges per day*: 6 / 10
*Encounter Powers*: USED: Covering Attack
*Daily Powers*: USED: Villain's Menace
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Jan 5, 2009)

Blood is now coursing like foul seawater from several cuts and for the first time the Sea Devil's hideous face is beginning to look truly worried.

[sblock=Jorje]Your turn.[/sblock]
[sblock=Charlotte]And then your turn.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 6, 2009)

His fickle magic fails Jorje again.

[sblock=OOC]
Illusory Ambush (1d20+4=5, 1d6+5=6)
vs Will, -2 on attacks on a hit. 

Never rolled that bad. I hope Jorje isn't cursed by IC.

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Jorje
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 17 Normal Vision
*AC* 16 *Fortitude* 13 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 15
*Hit Points*: 24 / 24 *Bloodied*: 12
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 6 *Surges per day*: 6  / 8
*Encounter Powers*: Grasping Shadows
*Daily Powers*: Phantom Chasm

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Jan 6, 2009)

"Pretty pathetic there, Jorje. More lessons needed I think." Charlie laughed at the wizard's feeble attempt at magic. But pride goeth before a fall as they say and her own face fell abruptly as her next shuriken was as ineffectual as Jorje's magic.

[sblock=OOC]http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1881334/ [/sblock]
"All right folks, don't laugh. Looks like the Gods are not with us tonight


----------



## helium3 (Jan 6, 2009)

The Sea Devil mutters a short and guttural curse in a tongue both alien and hideous to the ear. He grips his trident tightly and returns to the original tactic of attempting to stab Horto to death. His thrust hits its target and skewers Horto in the shoulder.

[sblock=Horto]Ten points of damage.[/sblock]
[sblock=OOC]Don't forget that you can trigger someone else's second wind with a DC 10 heal check as a standard action. Don't know if anyone has any second wind's left.[/sblock]
[sblock=Ranver]Your turn.[/sblock]


----------



## Sparky (Jan 7, 2009)

The strange tongue makes Ranver's stomach lurch. His heart flutters. There aren't many languages that the young man hasn't studied or has a passing knowledge of. He quails at the thought of what that means...

_I feel distinctly unprepared for this duty._

Ranver closes his eyes and holds the spear out before him, in his mind he can see the tip of it glowing with divine power, he scribes the shape of Ioun's All-Seeing Eye, the imprint of the image stays across his vision when he opens his eyes... he breathes in and stabs through the floating iris centered over the foul creature's heart.

_Not that warfare is Her domain._ The young priest looks at his dragonborn ally, Zarathas. At Varilar, at Horto, at Jorge... he can't see Charlotte, but he can hear her piping voice venting her frustrations at the wall now studded with errant shuriken.

Sparks fly from the tip of his spear as he gestures it forward with vigor... the bolt sizzles into the Sea Devil's chest and through ricocheting off the wall to sparkle briefly around Charlotte's head.

[sblock=OOCLance of Faith, +2 to Charlotte's next attack. Roll. Attack 19, damage 9[/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Jan 7, 2009)

The Sea Devil stands, though his eyes show nothing but stark terror now. He knows that his end is upon him.

[sblock=Varilar]Your turn.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 7, 2009)

Varilar, frustrated with is lack of success, drives his dagger toward the sea devil, point first like a spearhead.

[sblock=ooc] Piercing Strike, 17 vs. Reflex, for 12 damage[/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Jan 7, 2009)

The Sea Devil looks wobbly on his feet and it appears that he's having a difficult time holding onto his trident.

[sblock=Zarathas]Your turn.[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 7, 2009)

"Give me strength my Lord!" Zarathas yells as he drives the shining blade through the monster, his vigor already replenished.

[sblock=OOC]Bolstering Strike again, and I'll mark it this time to get the heat off of Horto. 1d20+6=24, 1d8+4=9 and I gain yet another +2 temp HP bringing me to 12...[/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Jan 7, 2009)

With a gurgling cry, the Sea Devil's eyes roll back into his head and he topples to the floor. His trident clatters to the floor to his right and his other arms splays out to the left at an impossible angle, the clawed fingers twitching.

[sblock=Zarathas]Did you kill him or knock him unconscious?[/sblock]
Except for the labored breathing of our stalwart adventurers and the sobbing of the hafling tied to the front porch, the abandoned house is silent once more.

[sblock=OOC]Good job folks. I assume you'll wanna take a five minute rest and do a quick reconnoiter?[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 7, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]







helium3 said:


> [sblock=Zarathas]Did you kill him or knock him unconscious?[/sblock]



Unconcious. We're in the city proper so Z' wants to take it prisoner to face trial. If we'd be in some wilderness, days from civilization he'd have gone for the kill, but not when it's this easy to get it to the authorities.[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Jan 7, 2009)

The fight over, Horto sits down, wheezing, all attempts to maintain his usual level of bluster gone. "That was ... tiring," he says, wiping sweat from his brow and attempting to regain his breath.

[sblock=OOC]
I'm all for taking a rest. Stats below reflect 3 surges spent. 
Say, did we all just earn an action point? Not sure if there is more fighting to be done today or not, so may not matter.

[sblock=Horto Stat Block]
Horto Dandorin
*Init +2 Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 12 Normal Vision
*AC* 18 *Fortitude* 17 *Reflex* 14 *Will* 13
*Hit Points*: 28 / 32 *Bloodied*: 16
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 0 (or 1?) *Second Wind*: Available
*Healing Surge*: 8 *Surges per day*: 3 / 10
*Encounter Powers*:  Covering Attack
*Daily Powers*:  USED: Villain's Menace
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Jan 7, 2009)

Charlie slumps down to a sitting position, hands on her knees, head down.  "I'm shattered.  Can we take a break before we start looking around...Please?"


----------



## helium3 (Jan 7, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Aye. That was a milestone. Everyone gets one action point and another use of a daily item power. Also, I'm gonna post some stuff to the OOC thread.[/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Jan 8, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]I'm so annoyed right now. ENWorld has apparently eaten the post.[/sblock]

Our heroes take a few minutes to bind their wounds and regather both their breath and their wits. During that time, nothing of note happens.

The abandoned house is, in fact, completely abandoned. Unless some hidden adversary managed to slip off into the darkness, unnoticed even by Charlotte's keen senses, the entire rotten band of thugs responsible for the desecration of Melora's shrine lies dead or unconscious on the first floor or outside.

Beyond the dark stairway leading downward is a dank and musty smelling basement. This smell emanates from a large wooden tub filled with lukewarm water. Next to it, a coal filled brazier warms a large iron pot filled with similarly murky water. Trash interspersed with the shabby belongings of the street gang litters the floors and corners of the basement. There is nothing of value to be found here and the only decorations are depictions of numerous fishhooks, all crudely scratched by daggerpoint into the crumbling brick walls.

Collected together, the belongings of the felled foe are meager in value, but a party in need of equipping might find items of use. When collected together the pile of gear forms a small but formidable armory. In total there are: 3 halberds, 3 crossbows, 60 crossbow bolts, 3 suits of chain mail, 5 suits of leather armor, a sling, 10 sling bullets, 13 daggers, a short sword, a longbow and a quiver of 25 arrows. Besides this, the street gang carries nothing else of value.

The personal effects of the Sea Devil captive are somewhat more interesting. He carries only a somewhat corroded trident as a weapon. On his back is a pack fashioned from a strange looking grayish leather. Within the pack are two smaller sacks, both made from the same odd looking material. From one sack comes the heavy clink of coin. A thorough accounting reveals 200 pieces of badly tarnished silver. The contents of the other sack are somewhat unclear, though its heft would indicate a single item. Whatever the second contains, it is clear from the blue-green light spilling from a section of torn seam in the bottom that the object is glowing.

The only other item of note on the Sea Devil's person is a small amulet hanging from a cord fashioned from more of that gray leather. The amulet is carved from crimson coral and fairly well made. If sold it would fetch a small pile of coin (40gp). But that's not what makes the amulet so interesting.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 8, 2009)

Jorje's luck continues as he tries to sense magic in the found items again.

[sblock=OOC]
Arcana check (1d20+11=13)

Never rolled that bad. Jorje is cursed by IC!

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Jorje
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 17 Normal Vision
*AC* 16 *Fortitude* 13 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 15
*Hit Points*: 24 / 24 *Bloodied*: 12
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 2 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 6 *Surges per day*: 6  / 8
*Encounter Powers*: Grasping Shadows
*Daily Powers*: Phantom Chasm

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Jan 8, 2009)

Jorje spends his time handling the items taken from Sea Devil and his accomplices but is unable to determine that any of them are magical. This seems somewhat odd, as the unknown object glowing within the small leather sack is quite obviously magical in nature. Quite possibly, its magic is simply beyond the young wizard's ken.

Having neither taken the object from the sack nor touched it, Jorje cannot say what the object is. Sitting on the ground, with the soft leather draping around its edges, the item has a vague triangular shape.

The Exarch's Feather (or any feather for that matter), the item our heroes were sent here to retrieve, has yet to be found.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 8, 2009)

Z' kneels down at their fallen enemy in a silent prayer and after a moment checks its lifesigns. Realising that it was still alive he starts going through its belongings handing them to Jorje for evaluation. After doing that he sits down to watch as Charlie went through the building systematically. Scratching at his own wounds he manages to loosen a scale and holds it between his claws. "That was some fight my friends. We will take this beast to the Order and it shall face judgement. I am only sorry that I can't be its executioner."


----------



## The Digger (Jan 9, 2009)

OOC:  Am I missing something?  Helium's post of 9.33 seems unfinished and I can see nothing about leather sacks or found items apart from WD's reply.


----------



## nerdytenor (Jan 10, 2009)

"Well, this will last me a few hours at the pub, at least," Horto says, unceremoniously dividing the money into equal lots. "Now will you look at this," he says, examining the pendant. "Anybody seen anything like this before? Z', perhaps we should take this back to your masters."

Horto looks around the room, imagining what might have taken place here, and then steps to the backpack, watching as Jorje feels it up. "It's going to be hard to tell what that is without even looking at it, no offense to your wizardly prowess." Horto feels the bag carefully to make sure there is nothing obviously hazardous inside, and then attempts to remove the contents.


----------



## helium3 (Jan 10, 2009)

Just from touching the bag, Horto can tell that it contains something like a large triangular rock, though his mind tells him it's probably something else. Something much more frightening. He loosens the cord tying the bag shut at the top and gingerly reaches inside. No scorpions sting, no razors cut and the object inside is surprisingly smooth in spots while rough in others. It's also definitely not a rock, and he's pretty sure he knows what it is.

From the sack, Horto pulls the largest tooth any of you have ever laid eyes on.


----------



## helium3 (Jan 13, 2009)

Putting their heads together, Ranver and Zarathas are able to suss out that the shark's tooth may be a religious relic of some kind, similar in nature to the Roc's Feather that the party was sent here to retrieve.

It's definitely NOT a roc's feather, though.

What's really bothering Jorje is his total failure to sense a magical aura associated with what is obviously a magical object. It's as if the item is somehow resisting his attempts to reveal its secrets.


----------



## The Digger (Jan 14, 2009)

"What now?"  Charlie sounded more cheerful than she felt.  That whole thing was scary!

"We got two prisoners and an' old tooth and some other shiny bit, what we gonna do with them?  There sure ain't any feather here."

She cleaned her nails with the tip of her dagger and eyed the unconcious sea creature.  "I suppose we should get to askin' him some questions, eh?"


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 14, 2009)

We could take the tooth to Halls of Law. Maybe the priests of Ioun know something. Zarathas ponders while wiping his scales from blood. As for the beast, the Blades know how to get it talking.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 14, 2009)

"Yes, let's bring these thing to a temple. And if they know nothing else, we could take a trip in the direction of the Dragon's Isle!" Jorje says. He tries to smile, but he is deeply concerned by the ineffectivnes of his magics.

[sblock=OOC]

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Jorje
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 17 Normal Vision
*AC* 16 *Fortitude* 13 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 15
*Hit Points*: 24 / 24 *Bloodied*: 12
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 2 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 6 *Surges per day*: 6  / 8
*Encounter Powers*: Grasping Shadows
*Daily Powers*: Phantom Chasm

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 14, 2009)

Varilar stays silent, watching the others and listening closely to the discussion.  He nods thoughtfully in response to the group's decision.


----------



## nerdytenor (Jan 14, 2009)

"Zarathas, this is more your fight than ours." To the others, Horto adds "I suggest we follow  his suggestions."

"Then again, let's not forget the halfling and the girl..."


----------



## Sparky (Jan 15, 2009)

"No, the Feather's got to be here... Tatiana followed them here-- Tatiana!"

Ranver looks up, eyes wide and dashes up the stairs. He passes the sobbing halfling and takes the stairs down to the street two at a time. Turning, his heart in his throat, he runs toward the mouth of the alley, eyes scanning for the little Candlekeep. 

"Tatiana?"


----------



## helium3 (Jan 15, 2009)

Running out onto the porch out front, Ranver finds little Tatiana next to the hafling tied to the support post. Her hands are clasped behind her back and she's peering intently at the softly sobbing prisoner. Hearing Ranver's approach she turns to face the priest, "I don't think he's lying. He really is sorry." She turns briefly to study the little man's face again and then turns back to Ranver. "Are the bad men punished?"


----------



## Sparky (Jan 15, 2009)

"They are not for us to punish," he looks at the girl, relieved to find her safe and sound. His heart batters against his ribs, part from exertion, the bookish young man didn't cut an especially robust figure, and part from the now-ebbing worry over the little girl.

He squints at her, "I think I told you to stay out of sight,"

Before she can rebut, he turns his attention to the halfling and places one hand on the halfling's forehead, he takes a deep breath and touches the holy symbol on his chest with the other, "Are you truly repentant of your deeds?"


----------



## The Digger (Jan 15, 2009)

At Ranver's exclamation Charlie leapt to her feet.

"Of course, the Feather!  They stole it and then came here and we seem to have accounted for them all - so where is the Feather?"

She bent down again and started to search the sea creature and the halfling again.  As she did so she realised what she had missed and called to the others. "Quickly! Search the others - and don't forget that elf.  If they don't have it then they have either passed it to someone else already or there were more of them somewhere."


----------



## helium3 (Jan 15, 2009)

In response to Ranver's question the hafling let's loose with another loud sob, "Yes . . . I am. I know I'm gonna go to the work prison for a long time. Just PLEASE don't let them kill me. I'll do anything." Then a despondent sniff and a sad sigh. "You won't find the feather. There was no feather. That tooth there is what we stole. It was in a box and it looked like a feather, but when Centhus opened the box and pulled it out it was a tooth. I don't know why. He didn't seem surprised."

In response, little Tatiana screeches "LIAR!!!" and slaps him across the face. The hafling begins crying again.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 16, 2009)

Unknowing of the conversation taking place outside Zarathas ponders aloud for the others to hear. "Or there never was a feather here and the girl had mistaken. Which would mean we attacked the wrong gang. No doubt these are criminals and deserve to face the law, but apparently not for the crime we accused them of."


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 16, 2009)

Varilar's eyes narrow as he tries to process the halfling's story.  So, he says thoughtfully.  The tooth posed as a feather, or perhaps something about the Sea Devil encouraged the feather to become a tooth.  There is certainly some wisdom in the action if either is true, but I am curious about how we discover the truth.  He thinks a while longer, then seems to reach a decision.  I think returning to the temple is our best bet.  The old one might know something of this, or be able to reverse the process.


----------



## The Digger (Jan 16, 2009)

"Yes.  Back to the temple seems to be the best idea.  We'll take the prisoners with us coz they might have more to say - 'specially if we prod them a little." 

Charlie's grin served to indicate that she wasn't really into torture - but a good kicking was probably all right!


----------



## helium3 (Jan 17, 2009)

Looking about, Charlotte spots a tottering but serviceable cart nearly buried under a pile of moldering crates in the the alley the elf traversed in the battle outside the house. Perhaps it can be used to transport the prisoners (the unconscious Sea Devil in particular) back to Sailor's Hope.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 17, 2009)

"This is really strange. But I think that a fishtooth makes more sense for a temple in a coastal town..." Jorje says.

[sblock=OOC]

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Jorje
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 17 Normal Vision
*AC* 16 *Fortitude* 13 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 15
*Hit Points*: 24 / 24 *Bloodied*: 12
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 2 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 6 *Surges per day*: 6  / 8
*Encounter Powers*: Grasping Shadows
*Daily Powers*: Phantom Chasm

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Jan 19, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]I'm assuming that the plan is to head back to the temple and am going to write accordingly. If there's something that still needs to be done feel free to say, "before we left my character . . ."

I wouldn't mind knowing what you do with the bodies of the gang members you killed. Do you just leave them there or what?[/sblock]The party sets to work and within a short while the rickety cart is freed from its moldering prison. It'll be a bit squeaky, but it'll do.

The trussed up Sea Devil is unceremoniously dumped into the cart. He has yet to regain consciousness. The hafling is seated next to the creature and he does his level best to pretend it's not there. With that, the party gathers itself and sets off in the direction of Sailor's Hope.

It takes a few minutes but the abandoned zone the party is left behind. The streets are just as deserted as before, but the buildings are well kept and the subtle signs of everyday life abound. Ahead, the bright beacon of the light house burns hot. Its light reflects like a hundred jewels in the puddles left by the rainstorm from earlier in the evening.

The party stops to take a brief rest. Dragging the cart by hand is not easy work. In the silence, the faint sound of shouting voices can be heard. Nothing can be gleaned from the sounds but it seems quite clear that the carnage at the abandoned house has been discovered. The question is, by whom?


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 19, 2009)

Before leaving Zarathas gathers all the bodies in a neat row on the balcony and performs the short rites of death he knows. He is no priest of the Raven Queen, but he is a man of the faith none-the-less. Even in their blasphemous act, it is not in his place to deny them their passage to the afterlife. The gods will tend to them from now on. "We'll let the guards know what happened here and the Raven Queen's faithfull to take care of the rest."

"I hope it's the guards who found them." Zarathas thinks aloud as the commotion from behind reaches his ears. "At least that way they get proper burial. If there's more of these devil-spawn, who knows what would happen to the bodies." He leaves his thoughts ominously hanging in the air.

[sblock=OOC]Unless anyone objects we leave the dead on the balcony in a neat row?[/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Jan 20, 2009)

Eventually, even the distant shouts and cry for alarm dwindle into whispers and then fade entirely as the slender spike of Sailor's Hope rises higher into the sky.

The bonfires at the tower's base were dark when you left. Now they burn. Their flickering light illuminates the paintings along the the column's length. Usually seen in detail only while illuminated by the sun, the muted light of the flames transform even the placid ripples of summer into ominous warnings of an impending gale.

In front of the bonfires you can see five individuals. From this distance the details are difficult to make out. They're all folk of middling size. Guards of some sort, they wear hide armor, blunt snub-nosed helms and carry thick clubs over their shoulders. They don't appear to have noticed you.





[sblock=OOC]What now?[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 20, 2009)

I am in no condition to fight anymore. Zarathas utters silently as he wonders about the men. Charlie, could you sneak past them to the temple and see if you can find a priest to explain this. Maybe they are just mercs called by the temple, but they could also be friends of this beast.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 20, 2009)

"This sounds like a good idea. Sorry, I don't know any spell yet to help you with this." Jorje says.

[sblock=OOC]

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Jorje
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 17 Normal Vision
*AC* 16 *Fortitude* 13 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 15
*Hit Points*: 24 / 24 *Bloodied*: 12
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 2 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 6 *Surges per day*: 6  / 8
*Encounter Powers*: Grasping Shadows
*Daily Powers*: Phantom Chasm

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 20, 2009)

I'll try to keep an eye on her, and provide a distraction if needed, Varilar says.


----------



## The Digger (Jan 21, 2009)

Charlie looked uncertain about the task. Before this night she had been confident of her abilities - now she was not so sure. But she was needed, and no other had quite the skills she possessed.

"Very well. I will do my best. This is something that must be done"

With cat-like grace she turned and loped off into the flickering half-light cast by the bonfires. Almost immediately she was lost to sight and sound.
The others could do little but wait.

[sblock=OOC]Stealth d20 + 9 (8 added in error) 20 +8 (9) = 29 Roll Lookup [/sblock]


----------



## Sparky (Jan 21, 2009)

_At the Piker hideout..._

Ranver sees to the bodies of the fallen, helping Zarathas to gather them in an orderly fashion. He and the Paladin say deathrites over the fallen so their vengeful souls would swiftly find judgement and rest. 

He is regretful that they cannot contact the Watch personally, but hopes the commotion (even in this neighborhood) would attract their attention regardless. Still, as one who ran afoul of them a number of times in his youth, he is glad that they have pressing business elsewhere. 

He uses a dagger to scratch a rough All-Seeing Eye onto the floor where the bodies are piled. Hoping that this will be sufficient to notify the Watch that the disorder was fallout from official Church business.


_On the way to the temple..._

Ranver was lost in thought about the strange shape-shifting talisman. It seemed unlikely that its importance was diminished by the change. Rather, a holy temple seemed a perfect location to safeguard a sinister manifestation of a tempestuous goddess. The young priest was suddenly glad of his patron goddess' constance. 

There was no real reason to disbelieve the repentant halfling, but talking to the church elders was clearly the next step. Except now that was complicated...

Shaken out of his reflection on the strange events of the evening, Ranver's brow furrows at the change surrounding the lighthouse temple. Zarathas speaks, "Charlie, could you sneak past them to the temple and _see if you can find a priest_ to explain this. Maybe they are just mercs called by the temple, but they could also be friends of this beast."

Ranver harumphs good-naturedly and mutters something about chopped liver. He peers closely at the figures to see what he might discern or remember.

[sblock=OOC]Religion roll to recognize the men as church folk: 21

If a different skill would be more appropriate, let me know. Streetwise?[/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Jan 23, 2009)

[sblock=Charlotte]You're able to easily sneak around and past the guards and you enter the temple around the side through a loose grate over a floor level window. The place is pretty much empty. Sailor's Hope isn't a busy place except on high holy days and you're able to make your way straight to the grotto without encountering another living soul.

As you approach, you can hear a soft scraping sound and the clink and rattle of rubble being moved around. Both Petra Shellendo and Pieter Anzalli are wielding large bristle brooms like common house cleaners. The unbroken items have been separated from the broken and most of the rubble and debris has been collected into a large pile off to one side. The black goo on the wall has stopped smoking but "MELLORA IS A WHORE" is still quite plainly visible. 

Pieter and Petra look up with shock as you pop out from the shadows like a dark little sprite. Pieter cocks his head quizzically and Petra wails aloud, "Oh no!! I sent them all to their DOOM!!!" and promptly faints onto the floor. Pieter sighs, shakes his head and mutters, "It's been a rough night for him."

As he bends over to begin the process of reviving his friend again he looks in your direction, "Where are your friends? Did you retrieve it?"[/sblock]
[sblock=Ranver]You think and you think and you think, trying to recollect where you've seen these gentlemen before. They do seem familiar and a few minutes after Charlotte skulks off into the darkness you remember why. They're deacons from the Vault of Years. They're the good guys and can be trusted, unless there's some crucial tenet of the Pelorian faith that you missed during your studies.[/sblock]


----------



## Sparky (Jan 23, 2009)

Charlotte pads quietly into the shadows deepened by the light of the bonfires. Ranver squints against the fires at the silhouettes and his face slackens with relief. "They're Pelorites."

He looks at the others, "I'm going to go out." If no one objects he strides forward from cover, a hand outstretched, the symbol of Ioun showing clearly on his shield, "Hail brothers! We've business with Father Petra regarding this evenings troubles."

He keeps moving forward, there wasn't time for these men to challenge the group's arrival, Fathers Petra and Pieter needed to hear about the strangenesses that had come to light.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 23, 2009)

Ah, good. The Sun shines again. Zarathas comments on Ranver's insight and walks down the road beside him. He takes his new Holy Symbol out and displays it on his chest for the men to see.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 23, 2009)

Jorje follows a bit more cautiously behind.

[sblock=OOC]

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Jorje
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 17 Normal Vision
*AC* 16 *Fortitude* 13 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 15
*Hit Points*: 24 / 24 *Bloodied*: 12
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 2 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 6 *Surges per day*: 6  / 8
*Encounter Powers*: Grasping Shadows
*Daily Powers*: Phantom Chasm

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jan 23, 2009)

Varilar, struggling to trust anyone acting as guards, follows as well, ready to bolt to the nearest shadow at any sign of trouble.


----------



## helium3 (Jan 23, 2009)

[sblock=Charlotte]The High Priest of Erathis and lead magistrate for the town's only court is eventually able to revive the High Priest of Mellora and helps him to his feet. That taken care of, they both turn their attention to you and begin to press you for news on the nights activities.[/sblock]
[sblock=Everyone Else]The guards are at first wary and suspicious of Zarathas. Once he comes close enough to be easily seen in the flickering light, and particularly once they see the holy symbol he wields, they relax and usher them into the temple. Though it's clear they were expecting you, they ask no questions and in fact hardly speak to you. The mood is somber as they escort you into the main entry to the temple and then return to their post.[/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Jan 27, 2009)

The rest of the party finds their way to the shattered grotto and finds Charlotte standing there, coyly deflecting the two priest's attempts at getting to the bottom of things with sly grins and mysterious shrugs.

Exasperated, Petra turns to Ranver and Zarathas, "At last!! Someone I can speak to! Would you PLEASE tell me what happened? Your friend here doesn't seem to want to tell us what you encountered."

At that, little Tatiana runs forward, wraps her arms around the old priests waist and bursts into tears.


----------



## The Digger (Jan 27, 2009)

"Everything all right outside?" Charlotte asks coyly of the others, with a significant nod of her head to the guards outside.

By the look on their faces, she decides to accept things are all above board.

"Well! We found the thieves at this house on the other side of town. There were two guard drakes and some halflings on guard..."

Charlie tells the story as she remembers it: with particular emphasis on her heroic battles, her death-defying leap through a high window and the details of her innate, but newly discovered, tactical awareness.


----------



## helium3 (Jan 28, 2009)

The expressions on Petra and Pieter's faces careen between relief, concern and alarm as the young hafling relates her story. Towards the end, just as Charlotte is about to reveal the strangeness surrounding the feather that is now a tooth, Petra makes a strange sideways glance and then a gesture indicating that Charlotte should stop.

His voice drops to a whisper, "My young friends. We should continue this conversation where I can be more sure that we are not being eavesdropped upon." The look on Pieter's face indicates he has no idea what the high priest of Melora is talking about. The old man continues, "I know of such a place. Please follow me. You too, Pieter."

A determined look upon his face, the old man leaves the grotto, stopping once to make sure that you are all following closely behind. He makes a second stop near the front of the temple. There, he converses briefly with one of the guards that are now clustered around the cart where the sobbing hafling and the bound Sea Devil are. In short, the guard is to fetch Gregg Korvus, captain of the Guard Watch, so that the prisoners can be taken to the prison under Half-Sigil Keep.


----------



## helium3 (Jan 28, 2009)

With that taken care of, Petra gives the unconscious Sea Devil a single venemous look, and then turns and heads back into the temple. He leads you through a series of hallways that terminate in an infrequently used portion of the temple. At an inconspicuous, padlocked door he pulls a skeleton key from his sash, opens the lock and pushes the door open.

The room beyond is dark. Petra grabs a guttering torch from a sconce in the hallway outside, ushers you all in and closes the the door behind him. In the flickering light from the torch, the windowless room is haphazardly filled with crates of varying size.

Petra gestures in the direction of a particularly large pile of crates in the corner. "Those need to be moved. Be mindful of the floor underneath. It may be weak." It takes Horto and Zarathas only a few minutes of effort to uncover what he means. Below the stack of empty crates, old dry-rotted boards cover the opening to a flight of spiral stairs. "Move the boards as well, please." 

As the two men comply with this additional request, Petra roots around in one of the crates and pulls out a battered, dusty old lantern. He shakes it a few times and it sloshes faintly with the sound of oil. He lights the lantern and hands it to Pieter. "Any other sources of light we can have would be useful. The rooms below should be empty but you can never be sure when dealing with the tunnels."


----------



## nerdytenor (Jan 28, 2009)

Horto's many adventures, legitimate and otherwise, have taken him to many strange places. But he is clearly uncomfortable with the prospect of skulking around in the dark in some unknown cavern or crypt. He calms himself by imagining he is holding a stiff drink, which, strangely enough, has almost the same effect as the real thing.

Horto prepares to descend -  eyes open, mind and heart moving faster than he would like.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 28, 2009)

This sort of secresy was not what Zarathas expected from respectable priests but he complied none the less, interested to see what this all was about.


----------



## helium3 (Jan 28, 2009)

Even Pieter Anzalli seems perplexed by the High Priest of Melora's sudden diversion into the abandoned depths of the temple. Apparently noting the hint of concern and confusion in his companion's disposition, Petra launches into a tale that explains the group's destination.

"As you know, 63 years ago a cult dedicated to the worship of the Prince of Tyranny led an uprising and seized power within Helen's Reach. Varan Narenkos, hereditary lord at the time, a number of wealthy citizens and some of the clergy of the major temples were able to flee during the chaos.  The rest of the population was enslaved and forced to build a cathedral to the cult's bloodthirsty god.

What is not well known is that as the uprising was unfolding, a triumvirate of paladins collected the town's three holy relics and safely placed them within the confines of the Narenkos family vault.

Five years later, seizing the opportunity presented by the massive destruction of the Great October Storm of '19, the town was retaken by a force led by Simon Korvus of Coopershold, the surviving clergy and Lord Varan. Over the next year, every single known cultist was hunted down, tried and burned at the stake. The cathedral was unconsecrated and converted into what is now the Temple to the Fallen.

When the vault was reopened, the corpses of the paladins were found. With the key to the vault taken to safety on the person of Lord Varran, the paladins had knowingly condemned themselves to a slow death at the hands of thirst and starvation. Shockingly, the Solar Circlet and the Ring of Arr were still within the vault, but the Exarch's Feather was nowhere to be found. What happened to the relic of Melora is unclear. Cultists interrogated on the matter were adamant that they were never able to find any of the relics.

As I explained earlier, without a relic of Melora the protection the Middle Reaches enjoys against the most powerful October Storms is gone. Knowing this, an expedition was mounted and Sekolah's Tooth, the holy relic of Melora possessed by the Sea Devils of Shark Reef, was taken as a replacement. It was stolen right from under the wretched creature's noses and there has never been any indication that they knew who had done the deed or where it had gone.

To protect the relic and to avoid worrying the townsfolk, Sekolah's Tooth was hidden under a powerful illusion that made it appear to all senses to be the Exarch's Feather. That illusion was to persist indefinitely and could only be dispelled if the tooth was handled by a Sea Devil. The relic's natural affinity for that race would cause it to shed the phantasm that obscured its true nature.

I can only assume that since a Sea Devil was involved in the theft, the illusion has been broken. In a small room at the foot of these stairs is a room that contains the original ritual book from which the spell was taken, as well as all the implements, components and focci necessary to cast it again. Our purpose here is to do just that and I shall need your willing assistance."

With that, you reach the bottom of the stone steps. The stairs empty into a large, cylindrical room with high ceilings and a single bricked up exit in the wall immediately opposite the entrance to the stairs. A complex ritual diagram is scribed into the floor, the lines colored with cracked and fading paint. A small padlocked iron chest sits against the wall between the two entrances. Petra walks over to the chest, places the lantern on the floor beside it, pulls the same skeleton key from his sash and uses it to unlock the padlock. He opens the chest and begins to root through its contents.

Without turning to look at anyone in particular he speaks, "I apologize for hiding the truth from all of you. I felt it was necessary and I hope you can forgive me. Please place the tooth in the center of the diagram."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 29, 2009)

Upon mentioning the darkness, Jorje conjure's a glowing ball of light.

After hearing the priest's cofession he is agitated. Helping to recast a permanent illusion would be very enlightening for his studies.

"I will help you as best as I can, High Priest."

[sblock=OOC]

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Jorje
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 17 Normal Vision
*AC* 16 *Fortitude* 13 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 15
*Hit Points*: 24 / 24 *Bloodied*: 12
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 2 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 6 *Surges per day*: 6  / 8
*Encounter Powers*: Grasping Shadows
*Daily Powers*: Phantom Chasm

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Jan 29, 2009)

"Far be it for me to appear mercenary, your worshipfulness but this seems to be getting out of hand.  I mean, there was no mention of a fee for returning the feather, but that was all right for a quick errand.  I went along with that.  But this is a bit over the top."

Charlie sounded more worried than greedy.

"Could we perhaps come to some agreement about some kind of recompense for time spent and dangers undergone and wounds received?"

She looked pleadingly at the others hoping for some kind of support.


----------



## helium3 (Jan 29, 2009)

Petra looks a bit startled for a moment. Then a look of recollection appears on his face and he dips his hand into a pocket inside his priestly robes. He pulls out a small sack and tosses it to Charlotte. "My apologies. In my concern for the relic I forgot about your reward. I hope this is sufficient for your troubles and I'm glad that you've all returned no worse for wear." 

Inside the sack is a thick strand of pearls. He clears his throat, "And, as far as I'm concerned, with the exception of the tooth you can keep whatever spoils you took from the vandals. Pieter, do you concur?"

The High Priest of Erathis and the town's primary magistrate looks thoughtful for a moment and then replies, "I do. Perhaps more reward is in order, but we can deal with that tomorrow."


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 29, 2009)

The paladins back then consented with this? Zarathas asks doubtfully. Theft is a theft even when the "victim" is a vile creature as these. He looks to be thinking about something for a while. I will not condone such action but there is little choice. But when it is done, I demand that an investigation is started to find the real Feather, and once it is found, this tooth must be returned to the creatures with an apology.


----------



## helium3 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pieter looks thoughtful again and then speaks, "I agree. Theft is theft regardless of whether the creature being stolen from is virtuous in nature or not. I shall have to look into the records and see what involvement my church had in this matter. If we cannot recover the feather we will need to need to come to some sort of agreement with the Sea Devils. Surely they will not want to see the protection from great storms fail. They will suffer as much as we, if not more.

As for the paladins, I believe they did not object because they had sacrificed their lives five years earlier in the hopes of safeguarding the relics. Holy warriors such as yourself and Zargesh are not common."


----------



## helium3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Petra pulls chest's contents out and places them onto the floor. There are four amulets of gold and silver and four orbs of a dark crystal, perhaps onyx. One orb is inlaid with runes of gold and the other three are inlaid with silver. The final object is a large tome bound in leather died a shade of purple so dark it looks almost black. This he keeps in the crook of his arm.

He stands and addresses the group. "I will not attempt to hide the truth from you. The ritual we are about to enact does not come from a source of good. To the best of my knowledge it is not inherently evil, but the wizard from which it was long ago taken most certainly was. If you would like, you may investigate the text yourself so as to make that determination yourself.

As you may know, a hallmark of rituals that hail from a dark source is that they consume the vitality of usually unwilling participants. This allows for the creation of magical effects normally beyond the skill of the caster. This ritual is one of those and when completed it will consume the vitality of its participants.

These four amulets must be worn by those who wish to make that sacrifice. Doing so will require that they concentrate on pouring their life force into the amulet they wear. For the ritual to succeed all four of them must be doing this at the same time.

One person must be the ritual's Invoker. This person should be the one amongst us who is the most skilled in performing rituals of an Arcane nature. We will need to figure out who that is before we begin. The invoker must hold the orb inlaid with gold. Up to three others may assist the Invoker and they will need to hold the orbs inlaid with silver. I do not believe that a participant can assist and sacrifice at the same time, though a participant could hold an orb and wear an amulet and switch between one and the other.

Are there any questions?"

Pieter clears his throat and says, "I for one would like to take a look at that book. Where did you say you got it from?"

"It was given to us by the Vault of Years and they allowed us to keep it here in case we should ever need it again. I do not know who the wizard was. Apparently the wizard's name had been lost even before the rise of the Steel Faction."

Petra hands the book to Pieter, who casually begins flipping through its pages. He glances at Ranver and Jorje and tilts his head, indicating they should join him.

Petra looks at the rest of the group, "Well?"


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 31, 2009)

I would lay my life for a worthy cause, so giving part of my vitality for this is my duty. Zarathas answers and takes one of the amulets.


----------



## Sparky (Jan 31, 2009)

The young priest listens carefully, absorbing the details of the tale as the elder priests speak them. He bites back the temple-fresh training that makes him want to spout catechism on the destructive power of secrets and the freeing power of truth and knowledge. If there were more truths to learn, he had better not appear to be unworthy vessel. He falls back on a simpler doctrine... _Keep your mouth shut, and your ears open._

One of Anhela's favorites.

His eyes follow the arc of the bag fished from Petra's pocket until it tumbles into Charlotte's hands. The lustre of the pearls in the dim light makes his heart flutter.

The book, though, the book makes his heart beat in earnest, and his neck grow warm. At Pieter's summons Ranver steps forward, "It's a sacred duty of Ioun's faithful to seek knowledge. I also volunteer. I have had some experience enacting rituals and will act as Invoker if Jorge doesn't. His knowledge of the Arcane outstrips mine."

Ranver looks sidelong at the mage before joining Pieter in perusing the book.


----------



## The Digger (Jan 31, 2009)

Charlie stares at the pearls with a mixture of joy, greed and wonder and barely hears what is being said.  It is only when Zarathas mentions "giving of his vitality" that Charlie's attention is snapped back to the here and now.

"Eh!  What!  Giving of vitality?  Run that past me again.  What vitality are we giving?  Who...?  What...?"

Her eyes widen as she thinks back to what was asked of the group.

"Just a doggone minute here, chaps.  This thing will CONSUME the vitality of the wearer.  I didn't hear nothing about consuming PART of the vitality!  Just how much vitality are we likely to be giving up here?"


----------



## nerdytenor (Feb 1, 2009)

Horto chuckles softly at Charlie's panicking, but in truth, he is doing his best to cover up some panicking of his own. "Oh Charlie, I'm sure if we were to give out _lives_, he would have told us."

"Isn't that right," Horto asks, a touch nervously. "At any rate, I will help you Charlie - I will wear this life-sucking trinket if it is what needs be done."


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 4, 2009)

Jorje nodds. "Ranver is right. I have studied the matters arcane most of us. And maybe the questionable fame of my school has me better prepared for a ritual like this, than a more 'brighter' schooling."
He follows and prepares his mind for what might be the most important magic he will use in his life.

[sblock=OOC]

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Jorje
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 17 Normal Vision
*AC* 16 *Fortitude* 13 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 15
*Hit Points*: 24 / 24 *Bloodied*: 12
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 2 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 6 *Surges per day*: 6  / 8
*Encounter Powers*: Grasping Shadows
*Daily Powers*: Phantom Chasm

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Feb 4, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]For some reason I cannot log into enworld from home.  Until I sort it out can you NPC Charlie for me.  I will try to post again from this machine in the next day or so with more detail about P's attack.
Sorry all!  If anyone has any suggestions about why I get 'cannot connect' I would appreciate an email[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 4, 2009)

Breaking his brooding silence, Varilar breaks into the conversation.  I know little of such things, and thus am loathe to trust the ritual, regardless of my trust for any individual involved.  I guard my vitality rather closely, after all.  I will do my best to assist Jorge with his efforts, although I can promise little.


----------



## helium3 (Feb 5, 2009)

In response to Charlie's indignant question about the consumption of vitality Petra explains, "From what I understand from having studied the book previously, the ritual normally requires the sacrifice of a single life. Spread out amongst the four wearers of the amulet, it would only take 1/4 of that from each. This would not be a permanent loss of vitality. Your body would be able to replenish itself after a good nights rest or so. Pieter, Jorje and Ranver may be able to tell us if I am correct."

Petra confidently squats down and picks up one of the amulets, placing it around his neck. "I shall wear one of the amulets as well."


----------



## helium3 (Feb 5, 2009)

Pieter hands the book to Jorje and then continues to read over his right shoulder, with Ranver doing the same over his left.

As dark and depraved as the ritual book clearly is, whoever wrote it was a masterful artist and a brilliant illuminator. The hand drawn images dance around and across the pages, weaving in and through the magical writings of the rituals and the mundane text that explains their function and execution. The artist's bizarre melding of gentle woodland creatures and macabre graveyard scenes is at times nearly humorous and at others merely insane.

The ritual book itself seems to be devoted nearly equally to magic related to the creation of illusions and phantasms and to the shaping of vital and galvanic forces. In terms of the sheer amount of magical power involved, the ritual that is about to be cast is at the high end of what the book contains. 

To the delight of both Jorje and Ranver, it also contains rituals that are more squarely within the realm of what both are able to master.

After some study of the ritual in question, Jorje is able to ascertain several salient points:


Neither he nor Ranver are capable of mastering the magical energies involved. After some discussion it is determined however that Pieter can. Thus, Pieter will need to lead the ritual and Ranver and Jorje will need to assist.

The ritual is, in fact, not inherently evil. There will be no dark taint placed upon the spirits of those who participate in its casting.

Petra's assertion regarding the sacrifice of vitality is correct. Though the sacrifice normally needed would indeed be enough to kill a single victim, spreading the sacrifice out amongst the four amulet wearers will reduce the loss of vitality to a mere inconvenience.

Jorje's inspection of the tome leads him to discover one other item of interest. As he handles the pages he begins to get the sense that there is a smell of magic about the book. His first inclination is to assume that the finely crafted drawings and illuminations are in fact simple glamers. A quick investigation does not bear that hypothesis out.

After additional examination, Jorje is able to ascertain that the cover of the book is magicked with some sort of illusion. As the front of the ritual book is blank, the most likely explanation is that the magic is concealing something from sight.


----------



## helium3 (Feb 5, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]All right folks, I think we're ready to get started. I've got Ranver, Pieter, Jorje and Varilar wielding orbs and Zarathas, Horto, Petra and Charlotte(?) wearing amulets.

Why don't you all roll initiative. It probably won't matter but it's always nice to have if it does.[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm baaaack! [sblock=OOC]Charlie swings in and grabs an amulet - Initiative 13; Roll Lookup [/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 6, 2009)

[sblock=ooc] Varilar's init: 16 [/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Feb 7, 2009)

[sblock=Horto's Initiative]
Initiative: 4. Yeah, baby!
[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 7, 2009)

Zarathas takes the amulet and quickly slips it on his neck. He is immediatily ready to do his part.

[sblock=OOC]1d20-1=19. Why can't I roll those nat 20's with attacks?![/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Feb 10, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]All right. Good enough I guess.[/sblock]
Petra walks into the circle and places Sekohlah's Tooth at the center. He stands and gestures towards the other amulet wearers, "The three of you need to come in here with me. We'll hold hands and form a ring with the tooth at the center." He turns to Pieter, "Once we're all in here and holding hands you can start."

As the group of four forms at the center of the diagram, Pieter explains what the orb holders will need to do, "Basically, it's very simple. I am going to perform a long and involved incantation involving words and gestures.

Each word of the incantation corresponds to specific symbols that are contained within the diagram. Each of you will stand within one quadrant of the diagram and when I speak one of the words in your quadrant you will need to touch your orb to the corresponding symbol."

Pieter places each of the orb holders within their quadrant and reviews the symbols and their corresponding words. He then takes a position in the empty quadrant of the diagram. He opens the tome to the correct page and holds the master orb aloft.

"RHUDDION GWYRDDLAS DDUWCH GWYNNWY GLAS"

[sblock=OOC]Assist checks from the orb holders, please.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 10, 2009)

Varilar concentrates on the incantation, listening carefully and hoping his memory of the symbols and words is enough to carry him through, although he's never been good at such things.  With a sigh of relief, he recognizes a word and symbol combination.

[sblock=ooc] arcana check to aid 16 [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 12, 2009)

"It, it... something seems to fight back!" Jorje says, trying desperately to help.

[sblock=OOC]
initiative, Arcana Check (1d20=13, 1d20+11=13)


[sblock=Mini stat block]
Jorje
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 17 Normal Vision
*AC* 16 *Fortitude* 13 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 15
*Hit Points*: 24 / 24 *Bloodied*: 12
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 2 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 6 *Surges per day*: 6  / 8
*Encounter Powers*: Grasping Shadows
*Daily Powers*: Phantom Chasm

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Feb 12, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]Hey all. I'm going to be moving over the next few days. While I'll have access to the internet, my tendency to respond to posts will be even slower than usual. I expect this to last until Tuesday or so.[/sblock]


----------



## Sparky (Feb 12, 2009)

Ranver is lingering over the dire diagrams in the book when Pieter clears his throat at the young cleric. He's pretty sure some of the illuminations will visit his dreams, but he can't tear his eyes away. "Right. Orb. Symbols."

He makes the sign of The Eye over his chest and watches Jorge and Pieter carefully for cues on how to stand and how to hold the orb. His heart is pounding and his mouth dry. He'd never taken part in anything like this before... rituals sure... but nothing shrouded in secrecy, or for an urgent and unknown purpose.

His hands tremble slightly as he holds his orb up and listens carefully for the words that indicate the symbols in his quadrant... _Glas, Glas, Glas... GLAS!_ He stoops and touches the orb to the symbol.

[sblock=ooc]Ugh - sorry I missed all this.
Init, Arcana Check: 7, 20
(didn't add in modifiers)[/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Feb 25, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Okay. Sorry 'bout that folks. Moving was way more intense then I thought it was going to be. Hope I didn't lose any of yah. Now, where were we . . .[/sblock]
With the assistance of Jorje, Varilar and Ranver, Pieter is easily able to complete the first stanza of the ritual's incantation. 

[sblock=OOC] With the aid from the three, Pieter rolled a 28 for his Arcana check.

Now, I need endurance checks from Horto, Zarathas and Charlie.[/sblock]


----------



## The Digger (Feb 25, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]ENDURANCE! She shrieks. But I'm only little![/sblock]

Charlie winced as the power started to flow. Surprisingly it was not as bad as she had expected.

[sblock=OOC]Hot diggity! Endurance 1D20+1 = 20!! Roll Lookup 
[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 25, 2009)

Zarathas concentrates on pouring his life essence to the amulet, but letting go isn't as easy as he had hoped for.

1d20+5=7


----------



## nerdytenor (Feb 25, 2009)

Horto tries his best to hide his increasing alarm at being pulled and prodded by forces beyond his control, and manages a  forced smile, buffeted somewhat by thoughts of a particularly lovely evening spent with a young lady.

OOC: Endurance 12


----------



## helium3 (Feb 25, 2009)

Of the four amulet wearers, only Charlotte is able to will her vitality into the amulet. Their efforts will have to continue. Between breaths Petra gasps, "I'm an old man, I don't have much vitality to contribute."

Pieter doesn't react to his friend's words. Instead, he walks a circuit that takes him around the tooth and between his assistants. Five times he throws a pinch of mystical admixture at the tooth and at each word of the next stanza the master orb flares with a dull purple light.

"ARIAN CHOPR YSMWDDIO HAUR HEFYDD"

[sblock=OOC]Aid checks from the assistants, please.[/sblock]


----------



## Sparky (Feb 25, 2009)

Ranver takes a steadying breath as the first hurdle is passed. His cohort seem to be bearing up well. Well, well-_ish_.

He watches Pieter make the circuit, studying closely the path he walks and the gestures he uses to toss the reagents into the ritual circle and is totally absorbed with the contemplation of that when Pieter's voice intones the next line of the invocation.

He shakes himself and refocuses on the runes at his feet... 

_There!_

He bends and touches the orb to the glowing rune, almost fumbling it to the floor. The young priest wonders if dropping the orb would break the enchantment they were weaving. Best not to find out.

[sblock=OOC
Aid Check: 12[/sblock]
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1954981/


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 25, 2009)

_Uh-oh,_ Varilar thinks to himself.  _I'm not sure I've heard those ones before._  With a shrug and a brief nod to the gods, he reaches out to touch his orb to a symbol nearby.

[sblock=ooc] Aid check 10 [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 26, 2009)

"I think it works know, keep the flow of life steady!!" Jorje says, concentrating on the symbols.

[sblock=OOC]
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1936809/Arcana aid check (1d20+11=23)


[sblock=Mini stat block]
Jorje
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 17 Normal Vision
*AC* 16 *Fortitude* 13 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 15
*Hit Points*: 24 / 24 *Bloodied*: 12
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 2 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 6 *Surges per day*: 6  / 8
*Encounter Powers*: Grasping Shadows
*Daily Powers*: Phantom Chasm

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Feb 26, 2009)

With the help of his assistants, the High Priest of Erathis is able to complete the second stanza and the Master Orb flares into a bright purple brilliance. The colors of the world seem to shimmer and ripple under its baleful glare.

[sblock=OOC]Pieter Anzalli's Arcane check was 29. Endurance checks from the amulet holders, please.[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 26, 2009)

Zarathas consentrates much harder this time. The power flowing through him is painfull but he is willing to endure it.

1d20+5=17


----------



## nerdytenor (Feb 26, 2009)

Horto, too, redoubles his efforts, this time focusing on the task at hand instead of putting his mind elsewhere.

OOC: Endurance 23


----------



## The Digger (Feb 27, 2009)

Sweat beads Charlie's brow as she concentrates on the ritual.  She jerks as the orb bursts forth a bright colour and her attention wavers.  A sharp pain rips through her small body and blood starts to trickle down her nostril and onto her lips.

[sblock=-OOC]Endurance check 4! Roll Lookup [/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Feb 27, 2009)

With a grunt, Petra is able to trigger the amulet he is wearing and it begins to hum with a high keening sound as the connection is established. (Endurance check 23).

The amulet wearer's have fared better on their 2nd attempt to will their collective life-force into the amulets. Their efforts will need to continue.

As Pieter begins the third stanza of the ritual, he holds the now brightly glowing Master Orb aloft and with his other hand manipulates the barely visible symbols graven into its surface. The stark shadows cast by his hand waver across the mystical diagram and the outline on Sekolah's tooth begins to grow strangely blurry.

"BREN AFON CHYMYLA FYNYDD CHLUN"

[sblock=OOC]Aid checks from the orb holders, please.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Feb 28, 2009)

Distracted by the humming sound and the obvious effects of the magic, Varilar fails to listen as Pieter once again advances the ritual.  _Huh?  What did he say?_ the elf asks himself.  _Yikes, well, I'd better try *something*._

[sblock=ooc] Aid check, 7 [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 2, 2009)

"It works!" Jorje says, feeling the flow of magic like a part of his own body.

[sblock=OOC]
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1955628/arcana check (1d20+11=29)

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Jorje
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 17 Normal Vision
*AC* 16 *Fortitude* 13 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 15
*Hit Points*: 24 / 24 *Bloodied*: 12
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 2 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 6 *Surges per day*: 6  / 8
*Encounter Powers*: Grasping Shadows
*Daily Powers*: Phantom Chasm

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Sparky (Mar 2, 2009)

Ranver is momentarily distracted by the toll the ritual is taking on the amulet-bearers. Soothing prayers bubble to the forefront of his mind and he responds to Pieter's intonation too late.

[sblock=OOCNice... we're matched Redclaw. 7[/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Mar 2, 2009)

When Pieter realizes that Ranver and Varilar have failed in their attempt to assist he in turn tries to compensate. Though it isn't clear what failed to happen, the sour expression on his face and the dourly  muttered, "We'll have to try that one again" clearly indicates that something went wrong.
[sblock=OOC]Pieter's Arcane check was 10. Even with assistance from Ranver and Varilar the check would've failed.

Endurance checks from the amulet wearers now, please.[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Mar 2, 2009)

Horto resists the urge to make a snide remark about the skills of the arcane experts. He continues to focus, remaining steady as a rock.

OOC: Endurance 19


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 2, 2009)

A low growl echoes in the chamber as Zarathas fights the erratic power that the mages and priests conjured.

1d20+5=25
Nat. 20!


----------



## The Digger (Mar 3, 2009)

Charlie winces as she remembers the pain from her last attempt.  With a real struggle she somehow manages to keep focussed and, gripping the amulet with both hands, she waits for the agony to resume.

After a moment she opens one eye, wondering at the delay.  Only her eyelids flicker as she realises that this time she has managed to control the throbbing energy pulse.

[sblock=OOC]: Save 19: Roll Lookup[/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Mar 3, 2009)

With a shudder, Petra again attempts to channel his vitality into the amulet around his neck. He succeeds. A brightly flickering aura of lush greens and shimmering golds surrounds all four amulet wearers, starting from their linked hands and spreading outwards. All four feel the same strange pulling sensation from the amulet they wear. It is neither painful nor burdensome, merely insistent in some inexplicable way.

[sblock=OOC]Now that the amulets have been activated, maintaining the link will be easier. The Endurance check DC's for the amulets drop to 10.[/sblock]
Smiling at the success of his companions, Pieter begins the 3rd stanza of the incantation again.

[sblock=OOC]Aid checks from Ranver, Varilar and Jorje, please.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 4, 2009)

Jorje without speaking a word, Jorje concentrates. He knows now, how to channel this magic.

[sblock=OOC]
arcana aid check (1d20+11=24)

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Jorje
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 17 Normal Vision
*AC* 16 *Fortitude* 13 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 15
*Hit Points*: 24 / 24 *Bloodied*: 12
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 2 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 6 *Surges per day*: 6  / 8
*Encounter Powers*: Grasping Shadows
*Daily Powers*: Phantom Chasm

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 4, 2009)

Focus returned, Varilar manages to match arcane word to symbol this time.  _I hope this is over soon,_ he thinks to himself.

[sblock=ooc] Aid other12[/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Mar 8, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]I went ahead and rolled Ranver's aid check for Sparky. The result was 25. Nothing like rolling a natural 20 for a player.[/sblock]
With the help of his three assistants, Pieter is able to complete the third stanza successfully. His tongue still trips over some of the more convoluted syllables, but it is good enough.

The shadows cast by his gestures around the glowing master orb take on a palpable weight. The shark's tooth becomes a strange gestalt of both tooth and feather, smooth white bone on the one hand and golden feather on the other. This object that is both tooth and feather is most curious indeed.

[sblock=OOC]Endurance checks from the amulet wearers, please.[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 8, 2009)

Zarathas fails to maintain his consentration as he is more curious about the transformation of the relic.

1d20+5=7


----------



## nerdytenor (Mar 8, 2009)

A bit overconfident, Horto loses his concentration as the ritual progresses.

OOC: Endurance 7


----------



## The Digger (Mar 10, 2009)

Charlie winced.  "I wish this was over" she muttered through clenched teeth.  But surorisingly the latest incantation did not bring the expected pang of pain.

[sblock=OOC]Save 10: Roll Lookup [/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Mar 11, 2009)

To which Petra replies, "I do too. This isn't easy for an old man such as myself." He grimaces briefly as the glow outlining him fades for a moment and then renews. He looks at Charlotte and then at Zarathas and Horto, noting that the aura around them is now much dimmer. "I find it interesting that the old man and the little hafling are having an easier time of this than our big hulking friends."

His voice ringing strangely through air that is now heavy with a diffuse sense of constraint, Pieter begins the fourth and final stanza of the ritual. He stands erect, staring at the relic like a man crazed while gesturing forcefully at it with the Master Orb.

"SAETHA CHYNEAUA ANNWYD HALLTA DARANU!!"

[sblock=OOC]Aid checks from the orb holders, please.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 11, 2009)

Huh? the darkly dressed elf asks, entirely missing the arcane words in the midst of the various complaints.

[sblock=ooc] Aid check fails[/sblock]


----------



## Sparky (Mar 13, 2009)

Ranver rides the wave of focus, his mind is sharp, quick, focused. His priestly discipline serves him well. He chastises the others mentally for the slipping of their attention and their complaints, _At the Temple, we woiuld meditate for hours on a single word from--_

The young priest suddenly darts the orb in his hands at the symbol in his quadrant - too late! He barks an unseemly oath. One of Horto's or Charlotte's, for certain.

His mentor's voice chides him in memory, _Pride is arrogance perfumed, Novice Swilch._ She'd caught him gloating wordlessly at his successes in the face of his peers' failures. 

His cheeks flame with embarassment. His brow furrows angrily and he avoids meeting anyone's eyes, instead, staring intently at the floor and the arcane symbols.

[sblock=ooc]Apologies for missing the last round of rolls.

Aid Arcana: 9[/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Mar 16, 2009)

Jorje's attempt to aid succeeds.

[sblock=OOC]Arcana aid check roll was 28.[/sblock]
Despite Jorje's supremely competent assistance, it is as if the failure of two of his assistants throws off his concentration. Pieter cannot muster the skill to bring the ritual to completion.

[sblock=OOC]Endurance checks from the amulet wearer's please. The DC is still 10.[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Mar 16, 2009)

Horto barely manages to maintain his strength. Though he would not like to admit it, the ritual is beginning to wear him down.

OOC: Endurance 10


----------



## The Digger (Mar 16, 2009)

Despite her anxiety, Charlie opened an eye to stare as she heard the yelps of pain around her. She gulped as she realised it was her turn to perhaps suffer. Gritting her teeth she swiftly closed her eyes and kept them shut tight.

Surprisingly the pain this time was almost nothing.

[sblock=OOC]Endurance: 15: Roll Lookup [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 18, 2009)

ooc: sorry, was sick.

[sblock=OOC]
arcana aid check (1d20+11=24)
old check, ignore!
[sblock=Mini stat block]
Jorje
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 17 Normal Vision
*AC* 16 *Fortitude* 13 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 15
*Hit Points*: 24 / 24 *Bloodied*: 12
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 2 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 6 *Surges per day*: 6  / 8
*Encounter Powers*: Grasping Shadows
*Daily Powers*: Phantom Chasm

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 18, 2009)

Regaining control was not easy for Z', but he did it nonetheless.

OOC:1d20+5=11


----------



## helium3 (Mar 22, 2009)

Like the others, Petra continues to assert his will and control the amulet around his neck. "It seems as if this is getting easier."

Outside the circle, Pieter mutters, his brow furrowed in concentration. "Were almost done here. I just have to get this last stanza right."

[sblock=OOC]Aid checks from the orb holders, please. Sorry about the delay. No excuse really, just sorta checked out for a bit.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 22, 2009)

Apparently encouraged by the promise of an end to the process, Varilar jumps as he hears one of the magic words, touching his orb to the glyph almost before Pieter finishes speaking it. 
[sblock=ooc] aid 17[/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Mar 28, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]I rolled for both Ranver and Jorje this time.[/sblock] Pieter is unable to master the intricate words and movements of the fourth stanza even with the expert assistance of Varilar, Ranver and Jorje. He will have to try again.

[sblock=OOC]Endurance checks from the amulet wearers, please. The DC continues to be 10.[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Mar 28, 2009)

Horto holds on again, wishing he were in the midst of some battle instead.

OOC: Endurance 14


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 30, 2009)

ooc: Sorry, mixed up amulet and orb holder. Will roll next time!


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 30, 2009)

Z' is getting weary and hopes that the ritual will be soon done
1d20+5=15


----------



## The Digger (Mar 30, 2009)

Charlie grits her teeth and tries to stand steady.  Again she is surprised when she manages to overcome the pain.  "I must be tougher than I thought" she mused

[sblock=Endurance]11: Roll Lookup[/sblock]


----------



## helium3 (Mar 31, 2009)

Like the little hafling, Petra is able to grit his teeth and maintain the connection to the increasingly heavy amulet around his neck.

Encouraged by his old friend's efforts, Pieter attempts the fourth and final stanza for the third time. His attempt is nearly flawless, save for a halting mangling of the intricately woven phonemes of the last word. For a moment it looks like he will yet again fail to complete the ritual.

Then, Jorje steps in, ready to do his part. Having seen the last quarter of the ritual performed three times now, he is quite confident that he knows what the last syllable should sound like. In concert with Pieter, and hoping that in some sense his correct pronunciation will override the hopelessly garbled sounds of the high priest of Erathis, he intones the final word of power.

[sblock=OOC]Pieter rolled a 19 on his Arcane check and only needed a single successful aid to activate the fourth stanza. Since Jorje adds a +11 to his Arcana checks, he always succeeds at aiding. Thus, I knew that Pieter would finally get it right this time.[/sblock]
His gambit works and the magic of the ritual is unleashed with a dizzying flash of purple light and the strong sensation of ants crawling across the inside of everyone's skulls. The amulet wearers feel a great weight pulling at their hearts and for a single fear-pitched moment all four participants wonder if the amulets will work as promised. That moment passes and though they feel as if on the butt end of a drinking binge, all continue to enjoy the benefits of strongly beating heart.

As the flash of light fades, leaving only the guttering lamp in the corner as light source, everyone can plainly see that where an enormous tooth once lay, a delicate feather of gold is slowly fluttering into place. Petra lets out a long drawn out sigh of relief and Pieter let's loose with a quick cackle of mirth.

Pieter looks at the dark illusionist, "Thank you very much, my young friend. I didn't think I was ever going to be able to manage that particular syllable.

I'm sure you all have many questions, but it is very late and I am quite tired. I'm sure Petra feels the same way. Some of you undoubtedly do as well. Let us all return to our places of rest for the remainder of the evening. No doubt, Sheriff Korvus will want to speak to all of you in the morning." 

[sblock=OOC]That's the end of that encounter folks. Everyone gets 70 XP. Also, Charlie, Zarathas and Horto should subtract one healing surge. What next?[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Mar 31, 2009)

Horto can't get the amulet off of himself quickly enough. He looks down at it and shivers as he recollects the energies that were channeled through it. 

Looking at his companions, he says "Let's finish talking once we're out of this hole."


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

"... nectu!" Jorje shouts, overriding the priest's spelling.

-----------

"Yes, we should leave now and try regaining our strength. Thanks for this most enlightening experience, High Priest." Jorje says before he leaves.

[sblock=OOC]
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1963913/

[sblock=Mini stat block]
Jorje
*Perception*: 12 *Insight*: 17 Normal Vision
*AC* 16 *Fortitude* 13 *Reflex* 15 *Will* 15
*Hit Points*: 24 / 24 *Bloodied*: 12
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Action Points*: 2 *Second Wind*: 1
*Healing Surge*: 6 *Surges per day*: 6  / 8
*Encounter Powers*: Grasping Shadows
*Daily Powers*: Phantom Chasm

[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Apr 1, 2009)

Still not entirely sure about what he just saw, Varilar shrugs and moves toward the entrance of the shrine.  I think we'd better be careful on the way out, he says warily.  No telling if those guys were alone, and we didn't exactly cover our tracks on the way over here.


----------



## helium3 (Apr 1, 2009)

Pieter and Petra are somewhat quietly discussing what to do next as they put the ritual components away. Mainly, they're trying to decide who should be informed about this evening's events and who should not. Petra is arguing for greater caution and Pieter appears to be arguing the opposite. In either case, both men thank you wholeheartedly and encourage you to head back to the surface and rest.

[sblock=OOC]Add an additional 100 XP to your total. That's the reward for completing this quest. Your current total is 445 XP. Halfway to 2nd level.[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 6, 2009)

Zarathas takes the amulet off slowly, not sure if it's okay to do so already. The vile thing burns him still on the inside. He looks at the Relic and is pleased to see that the ritual worked.

Climbing back up with his friends he remembers the business with the crypts.
My friends, I know you'd want to take a break, but there is something important that must be taken care of now that this more immediate case is seen through. Lets rest first, and meet in the morning, for I would like your help with an important task.


----------



## The Digger (Apr 7, 2009)

Charlie yawned and then winced as the action reminded her of her injuries.  "Sure thing, Zarathas.  But I really could do with some sleep, and something to eat and drink.  Where should we meet up tomorrow, and when?"


----------



## Sparky (Apr 10, 2009)

Ranver is quiet after the ritual. Gazing at the feather, lost in thought and the echo of power that they had all witnessed, called. 

Ranver offers to stay and help with any reconsecration, but the elder priests dismiss him. He finds Little Tatiana asleep on a hard bench near the door down to the cellar. He brushes the hair from her brow and murmurs at her, "You were very brave today."

Nearby, a row of hooks held thin robes for supplicants to wear if they were not (or did not feel) appropriately attired. He took one down and put it over the sleeping girl.

They young priest leaves the temple tower with his friends - comrades-at-arms now. They'd been in scrapes before. But no one had ever landed killing blows. They looked different to him now. Dangerous. How had he not seen it before?

The young priest steps over a puddle and stops. He stares down at his reflection. He is changed too. Old. Ranver is suddenly very tired, his limbs weak and watery. 

He had killed today. Borne the never-again-purely-ceremonial instruments of his faith in anger and called down Ioun's power in the red haze of battle. His throat closes and he feels the heat of tears gathering in the bridge of his nose. He swallows. Ranver unneccesarily brushes the hair from his brow and dashes the first tears to appear. He takes a shuddering breath, hoping wildly for more rain so the others wont see.

"Helluva night, eh?" he says weakly. "I, uh. Why don't we meet for breakfast? The Spirit... 7th bell?" He really couldn't imagine being hungry again. Ever. His mind filled with images of the dying drakes and the Pikers. And the foul, stinking blood of the sea-demon. The wicked tooth-feather.

He was suddenly glad the elder priests had dismissed him, he wanted nothing more to collapse into his cot and pretend he could sleep.

He was about to bid his comrades farewell when they suddenly seemed warm and alive. He didn't want to leave them. The tears rose again. _No, I've got to sort this out._ He coughed and swiped at his eyes, muttering something, "...you... tomorrow."

He turns and heads off down a side street, headed not for home, but the Shrine of Ioun.

[sblock=OOCI hope the liberties with the NPCs are okay. Let me know if you want anything changed.[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Apr 10, 2009)

Sparky said:


> "Helluva night, eh?" he says weakly. "I, uh. Why don't we meet for breakfast? The Spirit... 7th bell?"




"Sounds good to me," Horto replies, trying to mask his own considerable fatigue. "Breakfast can't come soon enough - I'm starving!"

Horto tries to lighten the mood among his companions with a little more smalltalk, and then bids them farewell for the evening. Putting away his sword and shield, he turns over the events of the past day in his mind. Despite their considerable differences in style, personality, and skills, they had worked and fought well together. Horto looked forward to their next adventure with great interest.


----------

